# Best speedmaster homage?



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey all WIS:es! Not too long since I joined here and found my self my first mechanical, my beloved SKX007. But since I spend way too many hours pushing my eyes into the world of watches through this forum I catch myself yearning for more. Now my heart is leaning towards a speedmaster, but as a student with a very low income (well, mostly living on a loan ;D) it's way out of my reach. Thus I started my search for a nice (and preferebly very cheap sub 100 $) homage of the speed master instead.

What I've found so far is the alpha (http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=240) with a white dial that looks very nice on the pictures and from what I've read is of not too shabby quality (When people say it's great for the price I'm not sure what to take, when it's a 66$ watch, how does it compare with the SKX007 in terms of quality?).

What other watches are there? I'd rather have quartz than an untrusty mechanical (Would'nt want it to break down on me).

Sincerly Oskar


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

wosk said:


> What I've found so far is the alpha (http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=240) with a white dial that looks very nice on the pictures and from what I've read is of not too shabby quality (When people say it's great for the price I'm not sure what to take, when it's a 66$ watch, how does it compare with the SKX007 in terms of quality?).


That Alpha is not a chronograph but has a date function, sadly. Still waiting for them to redesign it with an ST19...


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn, just read that aswell. Would feel kind of strange to wear a "chronograph" with phoney buttons and dials... Any takes on a quartz variant then?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

The Speedmaster is an iconic watch in the world of watch collecting.

Yes, you can easily get a homage/copy of the Rolex submariner. Yes, you can get the same for the Panerai and others.

But, you dont often see a good homage piece for the Speedmaster. 

It may be you will want to consider saving your money and purchasing an older vintage model or used piece for under $1000. The Speedmaster is one of those watches that you will probably not regret saving to purchase and if you keep watch you may find one closer to $600. I have a watch maker/repair person who has/had a vintage speedmaster for $800 totally reworked. 

Considering this is a custom mechanical watch with one of the most storied heritages in the world of watches.....well....whats not to like? And the mechanical movement in an authentic piece is worth at least $300 by itself, I would guesstimate, maybe more to the right person.

Try and remember, a $100 homage is just that. A $100 watch that is a fashion piece trying to look like more than it is. Some watches pull off the looks part, but, few have the quality of build, components, and none have the heritage of the original. If you just want a copy of the Speedmaster, go to a replica site and take a look. They want $200-$400 usually. For $800 you can get an original used piece. 

They had a pair of old blue jeans on Antique roadshow last night from Tuscon. They had a cinch waist strap in the back to pull up slack. They were old Levi s that werent in good condition. Looked about ready for the trash can. The appraiser stated that in new condition they were worth $3000-$4000 and in their current beat up condition they were worth $1500. Unbelievable, but that is the beauty of an original.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd love to have a quartz chrono Speedy homage. I'd love even more to have a real Speedy  I didn't realize they could be had for under $1000. Maybe that will go on my ladder of grail watches, somewhere below my BR01, and above the Seiko Monster.

Of course, right now, I can't justify spending much more than $100 on a watch, and I'm willing to accept that a $100 quartz speedy lookalike will not be anywhere near the quality of the real deal (as I'm sure the OP realizes, too) but that's just the price I pay for falling in love with watches before finishing my BA. I'd be happy with one in an homage case (I love the crease that goes from lug tip, around the dial, to the opposite lug tip) with something non-speedy going on on the dial. Something maybe 80% similar-looking, but different enough to avoid being called a "fake."


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

For quartz, take a look at the Citizen Oxy AN0880, and the Casio Edifice EF-503

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

The Citizen would've been perfect if it was a tad bigger, it's only 39 mm - Almost womens size of todays standards. The casio just doesn't look good, I think it's the dial that's too busy - Thanks for the tips though.

As for buying an original for 600-800, I could afford it if I saved some money, but saving means not spending it elsewhere which as a grad student is hard to justify. If get another part time job that pays better it will be on the top of my list. Right now all I can afford is the look ;D

(Why did WUS have to find me now, why not in 5 years?)


----------



## lostplanet (Sep 2, 2008)

zippofan said:


> For quartz, take a look at the Citizen Oxy AN0880, and the Casio Edifice EF-503
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


Nice watches for the price, I really like the shape and style of the speedmaster, why? I don't know but to find a similar looking watch for a lot less is great. Another to add to my list of wants


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hahahaha... I just emailed Alpha if they had any plans for an ST19 based Speedmaster homage, similar to their Paul Newman. The reply was... uh... confusing:

DEAR SIR,
SO SORRY ! WE WOULD NOT CHANGE IT TO chronograph MOVEMENT. BECAUSE IT IS TAKE MORE EXPENSIVE OF THE COST.
BEST REGARDS
ALPHA WATCH
CF

b-)


----------



## lostplanet (Sep 2, 2008)

after more searching i came accross this very similar and by seiko, think i might have to have one of these very soon 
and i like the fact the numbers wont wear off of the bezel after time.

SND511P1
and citizen 
AN5120-53E


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

lostplanet said:


> after more searching i came accross this very similar and by seiko, think i might have to have one of these very soon
> and i like the fact the numbers wont wear off of the bezel after time.
> 
> SND511P1
> ...


Wow, that Citizen AN5120-53E was a good find, lostplanet! Looks like a great homage to the Speedmaster. I saw it on one site for just 133 US$ so the price is tough to beat.

Here's a pic I found on the internet..


----------



## lostplanet (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes isn't it a beauty, It gets better the more i look at it and from a distance very similar to speedmaster or Tag carrera style. I'm looking out for a reasonably priced stainless bracelet one.

the more I see the SND the more i like it also and maybe a little more practical too....


----------



## heyman8 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, that Citizen really is pretty close to the Speedy (except for the date window and position of the subdials). I picked up a Hammy chrono not too long ago b/c it reminded me a bit of the Speedy styling. Definitely different from the Speedy (no tacky bezel and day/date), but it has a very nice feel and excellent movement (7750 Valjoux under the hood).


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Where can the Citizen be purchased?


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> Where can the Citizen be purchased?


I saw it on two sites..

http://kendeson.com/product_info.php?products_id=656&osCsid=ad0179dedbc2684f53bef73c24196244

and

http://www.watcharama.com/ct022.htm

and apparantly its sometimes seen on ebay, but I had a look and no luck.

I've never purchased from either of the two above sites so I couldn't tell you if theyre reputable.. maybe someone else can fill you in.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Another quartz option is the new C7 Rapide from Christopher Ward:


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

this one!!!
sorry cant help myself:-x


----------



## lostplanet (Sep 2, 2008)

Very Nice !!!!
That along with the Tag carrera stainless bracelet have to be the most pretty of all watches IMO.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

mrpete said:


> this one!!!
> sorry cant help myself:-x


True, the Omega Speedmaster is probably the best Omega Speedmaster homage ever, but I'll settle for a distant 2nd. (Though I may cool down on my ravenous consumption of cheap watches and save up for a genuine older model as a graduation present to myself. What's the case size, anyway?)


----------



## alan141 (Oct 14, 2007)

More in the price range of the original post, how about an Invicta Speedway?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Invicta-9223-SP...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

There's a ton of them on the bay and bunch's of other places across the 'net.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> It may be you will want to consider saving your money and purchasing an older vintage model or used piece for under $1000. The Speedmaster is one of those watches that you will probably not regret saving to purchase and if you keep watch you may find one closer to $600. I have a watch maker/repair person who has/had a vintage speedmaster for $800 totally reworked.


I don't know where you got your prices from, but unless it's an old (but not too old, b/c the cal. 321s command a high price) beat-up speedy, there is no way you will find it for under 1K.

You will be able to find a good condition 3570.50 (current model) for around $1500 +/- a couple of hundred. But under $600, no way, unless it's really, really beat up.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

alan141 said:


> More in the price range of the original post, how about an Invicta Speedway?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Invicta-9223-SP...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> There's a ton of them on the bay and bunch's of other places across the 'net.


I always considered the Speedways more Rolex Daytona homages. They're just... different in feeling.


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

flawless51 said:


> Wow, that Citizen AN5120-53E was a good find, lostplanet! Looks like a great homage to the Speedmaster. I saw it on one site for just 133 US$ so the price is tough to beat.
> 
> Here's a pic I found on the internet..


Looks great.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

White,

I will have to check with the Jeweler and see if he still has it. This was about a year and a half ago he had the speedy in his case of used watches. It was used very used condition but mechanically was solid and he had reworked the movement. He is a Rolex trained/certified watch maker.

I realize the price I have is low for a good used condition speedy when I say $600-$800 range but I was not talking about a 85+ rated and above excellent condition piece. Considering we are discussing somewhat economical alternatives....I was stating I found one for $800 in used condition and suggested there could be some out there for as little as $600 if one really looked around.

I totally agree with you and your price estimates on a good used speedy. The $1500 price range is not at all unrealistic.

As far as under $600, not sure where you came up with that figure unless you misread my statement and thought I meant one could be found for under $600?



whitestripes said:


> I don't know where you got your prices from, but unless it's an old (but not too old, b/c the cal. 321s command a high price) beat-up speedy, there is no way you will find it for under 1K.
> 
> You will be able to find a good condition 3570.50 (current model) for around $1500 +/- a couple of hundred. But under $600, no way, unless it's really, really beat up.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

What about this one? Made in Germany (I think we can trust this brand:-!) for under $400 and already available in the USA.

Tom, who sometimes post over here, had the auto chrono version of this watch and it was absolutely stunning!

This one is a Graf Zeppelin Black Line Chrono.

*Graf Zeppelin Black Line Chronograph Watch 7286M-2.
* 
| Eta G10 4 jewel quartz chronograph movement, 
satin stainless steel case 40mm, 
10 atm water resistant, 
domed hardened scratch resistant mineral crystal, 
date at 4 hours, 
black face with white hands, 
black bezel with tachymetre to measure speed, 
3 small dials: 30 minute timer, 1/10th second timer, and second hand. 
Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet. 
Made in Germany, 2 year warranty.
*Price:* $350.00


----------



## 041kenyo041 (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been looking at pics and I love this watch so much more with the leather band instead of the stainless steel bracelet b-)


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> What about this one? Made in Germany (I think we can trust this brand:-!) for under $400 and already available in the USA.
> 
> Tom, who sometimes post over here, had the auto chrono version of this watch and it was absolutely stunning!
> 
> This one is a Graf Zeppelin Black Line Chrono.


I have it. Fantastic value for the money.

You can find larger pictures here: http://www.pointtec.de/zeppelin/7286-2/


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

I have this particular Citizen, and have it on a black croc-texure leather deployant strap. Nice watch for the money.


----------



## JohnnyP (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to know if any of these homages have 18mm lugs as I have a few JB Champion bands to put to use. Haven't yet been able to stretch to a speedy.

My affordable homage would be a Poljot strela. It's got the space heritage!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the Strela, still my favorite mechanical chronograph :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I still need to get a Strela, but I'd want to have the white dial with the red cyrillic. Might as well go all-out heritage wise


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there. I registered just this moment. I'm a big fan of watches, although I am not wealthy enough to indulge at the moment. I noticed the thread starter wanted a "speedmaster" style watch and to me, this particular Seiko immediately came to mind. It's a relatively new model so you may not have heard of it, but the craftsmanship and elegance of this watch looks impressive.

http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBPP001/SEIKO_SPIRIT_by_power_design_project_SBPP001.html


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Ulysses-31 said:


> Hi there. I registered just this moment. I'm a big fan of watches, although I am not wealthy enough to indulge at the moment. I noticed the thread starter wanted a "speedmaster" style watch and to me, this particular Seiko immediately came to mind. It's a relatively new model so you may not have heard of it, but the craftsmanship and elegance of this watch looks impressive.
> 
> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBPP001/SEIKO_SPIRIT_by_power_design_project_SBPP001.html


That's the first one I thought of. I saw a similar model with the tachymetre bezel at Kohls for $375 plus an additional 33% off.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Get the Alpha Speedy. I was in your perdicament earlier. And decided to save up for a used vintage Omega Speedy off ebay. But i used the money to apply for US citizenship. I got the Alpha Speedy to hold me off, and now im glad i did since i dont think im going to get that Omega. 

The alpha's bracelet is almost exactly like the omega, its got an acrylic crystal, great weight, and contrary to your statement of "phony pushers" they actually are used for the day & date function. I know its got the chrono look, but who cares? I love mine! 

Ill only ever give it up for a partial trade on a Alpha Paul Neuman (hint hint guys b-))


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to find a speedmaster legend?


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

Gharddog03 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to find a speedmaster legend?


if you're looking for a original omega speedmaster legend i suggest going to the omega forum & get someone to pm you the forum AD. apparently he has some good prices. other than that you could go grey market but you wont get an omega warranty with it. best :-x:-x luck :-!
__


----------



## bokhan (Nov 14, 2007)

whitestripes said:


> I don't know where you got your prices from, but unless it's an old (but not too old, b/c the cal. 321s command a high price) beat-up speedy, there is no way you will find it for under 1K.
> 
> You will be able to find a good condition 3570.50 (current model) for around $1500 +/- a couple of hundred. But under $600, no way, unless it's really, really beat up.


my brother got his speedy (sans bracelet) with hesalite for 750.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I found this the other day. Dont know much about it as the site wasnt in English. Not sure the quality but looks pretty close.


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

It looks like a fake ....


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a fake to me too, just with a different name to make it appear more legitimate. I think it's a quartz at that price, but still a handsome watch. I'd prefer it in blue though - nobody seems to make watches like this in blue any more V_V.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess so. My guess is its quartz as well.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Whats the real difference between this and the Alpha? The subs are different on both from the original. Other then that, I dont see the difference. Heres where that fine line between homage and replica comes in I guess.


----------



## Chiliarches (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find the Citizen AN0880-57E? I have looked EVERYWHERE and it's driving me BONKERS.


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

Chiliarches said:


> Does anyone know where to find the Citizen AN0880-57E? I have looked EVERYWHERE and it's driving me BONKERS.


pm'd you


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Loddonite said:


> pm'd you


PM me to pls


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

Before anyone else's hopes are raised... The site I found is out of date. Chiliarches has already researched that site and apparently they are now out of stock, despite what the webpage says.


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Ulysses-31 (Nov 16, 2008)

That thing is stunning. What's the model number? It looks quite old, so presumably hard to find - is it?


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

7A28-701A


----------



## nilfire77 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## miziq (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting one:


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

miziq said:


> Interesting one:


I bought this one a month ago. I can not even wind it, after 1 or 2 pulsations it can't be wind


----------



## Kevan_Ham (Apr 26, 2008)

This certainly isn't a speedmaster and is no match in size, but I do enjoy its simpleness in design. This was RAF issued.
(Photo taken by a prior owner)


----------



## miziq (Aug 21, 2008)

mene_menelaou said:


> I bought this one a month ago. I can not even wind it, after 1 or 2 pulsations it can't be wind


I have simple Slava (Grand seiko looks) for past 3 months and it behave very well. It's 15 +- per day which is quite good. Anybody know what mechanism (auto) is in this watches? I'm sure they are china origin but they just borrowed Slava name


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old post but I just found a Swiss Army 241122 watch that looks similar to the Speedmaster.








Does anyone know if swiss army makes good watches?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jyabbz said:


> Sorry to revive an old post but I just found a Swiss Army 241122 watch that looks similar to the Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they do. Victorinox is one of my favorite Affordable Brands (check my sig.)

One of my current favorite Speedy homages is the Swatch Dark Phoenix (seller pic):


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, they do. Victorinox is one of my favorite Affordable Brands (check my sig.)
> 
> One of my current favorite Speedy homages is the Swatch Dark Phoenix (seller pic):


I have that watch, it's pretty good for the money, tough as hell. It took a real beating from my sister's kid, he broke the battery compartment off it. I got a new battery for it and it works perfectly except it steams up because the insides are exposed to the air and my body heat. Although not as good as a real Speedmaster obviously.;-)


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are a couple for your consideration. Firs is the quartz powered Seiko Spirit SBPP001:










And then is the awesome mechanical Orient WZ0011DS that uses the same movement used in the Seiko FlightMaster:



















As i see it, both watches obviously borrow from the speedtimer's styling without copying it, and introduce some new and interesting design elements.


----------



## swatzo (Aug 13, 2007)

Isthmus,
Love the Seiko Spirit SBPP001, hadn't seen that one before..great! lol another one..
Best, Steve


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Nov 16, 2008)

I uh, already posted the SBPP001 >_>. Still, it's a damn nice watch, just a little bit too dainty. I wish they made it with a blue dial too.


----------



## tjdeater (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been searching fruitlessly for the Citizen AN5120-53E.

I did discover (and bought!) another somewhat Speedy-ish Citizen model I haven't seen mentioned before, the AN3310-59E:


----------



## swatzo (Aug 13, 2007)

tjdeater said:


> I've been searching fruitlessly for the Citizen AN5120-53E.


I have also been looking for that watch..the closest I have come across is the CITIZEN ALTERNA Chronograph VO10-5892A









* VO10-5892A* *CITIZEN ALTERNA CHRONOGRAPH**CITIZEN ALTERNA CHRONOGRAPH
VO10-5892A*
* VO10-5892A**CITIZEN ALTERNA CHRONOGRAPH
VO10-5892A*


----------



## tjdeater (Aug 10, 2009)

swatzo said:


> I have also been looking for that watch..the closest I have come across is the CITIZEN ALTERNA Chronograph VO10-5892A


Oh, I like that one too. Slightly more expensive than the AN3310 I ordered earlier today.

I think my wife would kill me if I ordered two very similar Citizen watches in one day...;-)


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

tjdeater said:


> I've been searching fruitlessly for the Citizen AN5120-53E.
> 
> I did discover (and bought!) another somewhat Speedy-ish Citizen model I haven't seen mentioned before, the AN3310-59E:


Thank heavens i am not the only on turning up blanks :-s

Closest i have come is the AN5120-*56A* which is white dialled and looks a bit less awesome as a result.

I am keen to see pics of the above model when it arrives!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Dainty? the thing is like 44mm wide more or less how is that dainty?


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

At this point my goal is to stick to automatic mechanical watches. Alpha only captures the look and not the functionality, not that this is that important - I rarely used the functions on my Seiko World Timer, which caused me to move to simpler watch designs that served basic functions - time, date, and day, but I digress. In any case, is there a mechanical chronograph - doesn't have to be a Speedmaster homage, although that would be preferable - for under $200? If not, I'll probably have to force myself to sacrifice and just go with the look of the Alpha.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

PatrickG said:


> In any case, is there a mechanical chronograph - doesn't have to be a Speedmaster homage, although that would be preferable - for under $200? If not, I'll probably have to force myself to sacrifice and just go with the look of the Alpha.


Alpha's Paul Newman is an ST19 based chronograph for $140 from the new US dealer:
http://www.alphawatchusa.com/_catalog_54314/The_Newman

It's pretty.


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

GuySie said:


> Alpha's Paul Newman is an ST19 based chronograph for $140 from the new US dealer:
> http://www.alphawatchusa.com/_catalog_54314/The_Newman
> 
> It's pretty.


Good looking watch but it violates my first rule of watches: Easy to read at a glance. To me, the hands are too small and there is not enough contrast between the hands and face.


----------



## Ulysses-31 (Nov 16, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> Dainty? the thing is like 44mm wide more or less how is that dainty?


From what i've read, the diameter is only 40mm (without the crown), and the strap is conspicuously thinner than one would expect. I'd want a bit more heft to a watch of this type, considering the price. Perhaps it's just an illusion because of the contours of the watch, but I think it looks quite "flat":


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

nbourbaki said:


> Good looking watch but it violates my first rule of watches: Easy to read at a glance. To me, the hands are too small and there is not enough contrast between the hands and face.


If I had that rule, half my collection would drop out. Good thing I don't have that rule :roll:


----------



## Dragon Time (May 27, 2008)

A Seiko. SND367PC


----------



## superorso (Jul 13, 2009)

How about this CASIO speedy homage? Sells for around $70/80 everywhere!
:think: Shouldn't this thread get a Sticky?


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

The Golana Terra Pro 200 pays homage to the Speedmaster - the dials are different, but I think that's what makes it almost better in some respects. Not too bad of a price either at $169 and it can also be had with a stainless bracelet, although for this watch I think it looks a bit more classy with a leather band.

http://www.ashford.com/golana-swiss...na-swiss-terra-pro-200-men-s-watch-14691.html


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the not yet released Alpha speedy will be pretty good. I just wish the quality was a tad better. The working subdials with a ST19 movement should vastly improve the current "mulitfunction" speedy version.


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Guys, not every chronograph is a speedmaster homage.

What does this:








Have to do with this? :









Better rename this thread to 'post your affordable chrono's here!' and THEN make it sticky


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Get the Alpha Speedy. I was in your perdicament earlier. And decided to save up for a used vintage Omega Speedy off ebay. But i used the money to apply for US citizenship. I got the Alpha Speedy to hold me off, and now im glad i did since i dont think im going to get that Omega.
> 
> The alpha's bracelet is almost exactly like the omega, its got an acrylic crystal, great weight, and contrary to your statement of "phony pushers" they actually are used for the day & date function. I know its got the chrono look, but who cares? I love mine!
> 
> Ill only ever give it up for a partial trade on a Alpha Paul Neuman (hint hint guys b-))


And as soon as Alpha USA is able to get the ST19 in this case and re-work the dial, this will rocket to the top of the Speedy Homage chart I'm guessing.

WAY too many of the "homages" listed in this thread have the wrong dial orientation for me, at least for a Speedy homage.

Chris


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

HertogJanNL said:


> Guys, not every chronograph is a speedmaster homage.
> 
> What does this:
> [Golana Terra Pro 200]
> ...


Let's look at the term "homage" -

(Definition)
*Homage:*
1. respect or reverence paid or rendered: In his speech he paid homage to Washington and Jefferson. 
2. the formal public acknowledgment by which a feudal tenant or vassal declared himself to be the man or vassal of his lord, owing him fealty and service. 
3. the relation thus established of a vassal to his lord. 
4. *something done or given in acknowledgment or consideration of the worth of another:* a Festschrift presented as an homage to a great teacher.

Who says that it has to be a copy? There are multiple ways that the Golana Terra Pro 200 pays homage to the Speedmaster

1.) The bezel - same style, same type of lettering
2.) Same button/crown placement
3.) Similar hands
4.) 3 subdials with the same functions
5.) Black dial

The term "homage" is NOT synonymous with the words "copy" or "replica." The Golana Terra Pro Chronograph does pay homage to the styling of the Speedmaster, even if it isn't a copy.

No one is complaining in the Submariner Homage thread about watches with numbers on the dial rather than dots, or other things that are dissimiar - as long as there are clear indicators that show they have similar designs and stylings, what's the issue?


----------



## Thirston (Nov 23, 2007)

Zodiac...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I like that - a lot! About how old is that Zodiac?

Clair


----------



## Thirston (Nov 23, 2007)

Zodiac - I've only had it for about 8 months so it is a new era Zodiac. -Got it at the Fossil Outlet in Palm Springs, CA. It's called the Astroracer and quite rare here in the U.S. as I've only seen it at the outlets, one watch site called Promonade watches or something (has variants), and Japanese Amazon. The only thing I don't like is the slightly domed crystal. Unlike most I would rather have a completely flat one. It's about 41-42mm. The quality and attention to detail is impressive. -No complaints and a bit of a rare homage I would say.


----------



## zed4130 (Jul 10, 2009)

for a cheapy the slava is ok, i use mine as a beater,and it all works good,

paul


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

66Cooper said:


> I found this the other day. Dont know much about it as the site wasnt in English. Not sure the quality but looks pretty close.


From the google translate of the website, it is a quartz movement:

Google translation

Chris


----------



## tt32003 (Mar 21, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> Here are a couple for your consideration. Firs is the quartz powered Seiko Spirit SBPP001:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked the price for the Orient Star chrono.
It cost almost the same as a speedy;-)


----------



## ah1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Would be possible to get info where we can find this watch...?

Best Regards

AH


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

ah1963 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Would be possible to get info where we can find this watch...?
> 
> ...


The Google translate of the site selling it is in my post just above. It is in Japan, and all in Japanese.

Chris


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I recently purchased this Speedmaster Broad Arrow Homage:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

GQ1 said:


> I recently purchased this Speedmaster Broad Arrow Homage:


Very cool :-! Congratulations GQ1 !


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

GQ1, does the chronograph function, or are the subdials decorative? I found a similar sale, but the ad doesn't say if it's a chronograph movement or not.

Thanks,

Clair


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

TicTocTach said:


> GQ1, does the chronograph function, or are the subdials decorative? I found a similar sale, but the ad doesn't say if it's a chronograph movement or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Clair


No, the chronograph does not work; it's for decorative purposes only.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, good to know - nice to have one's expectations in line with what's being delivered. My $0.01 Ougama Montblanc Timewalker homage also has decorative subdials, but the "hands" are pointing at random angles. At least the hands on yours appear to be pointing at zero...

Clair


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

TicTocTach said:


> Ah, good to know - nice to have one's expectations in line with what's being delivered. My $0.01 Ougama Montblanc Timewalker homage also has decorative subdials, but the "hands" are pointing at random angles. At least the hands on yours appear to be pointing at zero...
> 
> Clair


Clair,

Please post some pictures of your watch. Thanks.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's one of the last posts in my Timwalker homage thread...










Clair


----------



## sneijder (Sep 19, 2009)

I have my eye on this :










I know it has the slide rule rather than the tachograph, but I'm wanting something with a 'busy' fce for my collection.

Edited to add the model : SND255P1


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe....


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

$150 from Amazon...


----------



## sneijder (Sep 19, 2009)

Speedmaster and Submariner all-in-one :










That'll do me soon I think !


----------



## EAT 2824 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope, it's this one, an EDOX, i've handled it and it is a very nice piece.
Unfortunately it can't be had in the US.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I found this on the Fossil website of all places, pretty nice looking though a bit big for me at 44mm.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thirston said:


> Zodiac...
> View attachment 216559
> 
> View attachment 216558
> View attachment 216557


I just fell in love with that zodiac...where can i pick on up at


----------



## pdphoto123 (Nov 26, 2009)

This has a quartz movement and an actual chronograph function (those subdials are not just for show). Too big for my tastes (48mm) but I think they did a pretty great job getting that "look" right. And not a budget-buster, either!
(borrowed image)


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

or:think:


----------



## geekle (Sep 20, 2009)

Any recent sightings of 2254 homages?


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

or...


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

or


----------



## apoc90 (Nov 25, 2008)

orient makes a quartz chrono that bears a slight resemblance:










its more speedy inspired than a speedy homage


----------



## ryanc (Sep 14, 2008)

An old post... but a new watch for me...










Seiko SND729...


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnymorry (Dec 14, 2010)

*Speedmaster hommages*

Just wondering if any of you knew of any good speedmaster hommages? I recently bought an Orient Mako which is a nice diver hommage but wanted a speedmaster to mix things up. Also like the chrono element of a lot of them you see.

I noticed Alpha do one but saw some bad reviews about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Here's a lengthy thread with lots of suggestions. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-speedmaster-homage-181042-post1271009.html

One of my favorites is this Casio Edifice. Pity it's a white dial, though. (Amazon pic.)


----------



## johnnymorry (Dec 14, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> for a cheapy the slava is ok, i use mine as a beater,and it all works good,
> 
> paul


I really like the blue one - where could I purchase these from? Any links - I tried ebay but nothing like this on there.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

IT is only a Fake if it uses the name of the Watch it looks like .If it looks like the original but does not claim to be an Omega /Rolex etc IT is an HOMAGE.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Lawnowerman said:


> Anyone know what this watch is/where to find one?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## johnnymorry (Dec 14, 2010)

Any idea where I could buy either the Herc or Slava?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Alpha Speedmaster & Victorinox Classic XL

Also check out the link fullers gave


----------



## johnnymorry (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

I couldnt see too many decent homages


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*


----------



## Mike V (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like they changed the logo some, but LI watches has them. Graf Zeppelin Watches - True German Craftsmanship



TroyNVie said:


> Lawnowerman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what this watch is/where to find one?
> ...


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

How about this one from Seiko


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

How about Timex - $62 on Amazon. (T49626)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Maybe Lee or Griff could merge the 2 threads? Seems a bit excessive to have 2.


----------



## johnnymorry (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Happy for a merge


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



johnnymorry said:


> Happy for a merge


Got it, threads merged


----------



## Raven Tooth (Apr 4, 2011)

I have done the same thing, hoping if they get enough messages like this from different people, they will consider it (IOW, everyone email them and ask!)

They replied: PLEASE ADVISE THE QUANTITY ON HOW MANY PCS ON THE MOVEMENT YOU NEED, AND WHICH EXACTLY THE MOVEMENT YOU WANT TO ORDER .THANKS.

So I emailed them again to clarify. Will report back on their second response.



GuySie said:


> Hahahaha... I just emailed Alpha if they had any plans for an ST19 based Speedmaster homage, similar to their Paul Newman. The reply was... uh... confusing:
> 
> DEAR SIR,
> SO SORRY ! WE WOULD NOT CHANGE IT TO chronograph MOVEMENT. BECAUSE IT IS TAKE MORE EXPENSIVE OF THE COST.
> ...


----------



## RonaldVC (Jan 19, 2014)

I just ordered this Watch for a reasonable 125 EUR. I don't think it's a actuall "homage" of the speedy, but I do think it has the looks, even with the retrograde sundials.

I love my omega SMP, and one day I'll be able to get me a real speedy to accompany it. But until that, I guess this will have to do..










what do you guys think?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Casio EFR518








Technos found on Rakuten


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Target used to sell this Merona quartz chronograph (came on a stainless steel bracelet, but I changed it to rubber), mineral glass crystal and better design on the pushers.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

And Swatch used to offer the Moonscope THE MOONSCOPE (YOS400G) - Swatch International


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just found the Citizen AN5120 on Amazon, but in India. About $160 USD.

Amazon.in: Buy Citizen Analog Black Dial Men's Watch AN5120-53E Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online

NVM, got a message that they wont ship here.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SquishyPanda said:


> I'd love to have a quartz chrono Speedy homage. I'd love even more to have a real Speedy  I didn't realize they could be had for under $1000. Maybe that will go on my ladder of grail watches, somewhere below my BR01, and above the Seiko Monster.
> 
> Of course, right now, I can't justify spending much more than $100 on a watch, and I'm willing to accept that a $100 quartz speedy lookalike will not be anywhere near the quality of the real deal (as I'm sure the OP realizes, too) but that's just the price I pay for falling in love with watches before finishing my BA. I'd be happy with one in an homage case (I love the crease that goes from lug tip, around the dial, to the opposite lug tip) with something non-speedy going on on the dial. Something maybe 80% similar-looking, but different enough to avoid being called a "fake."


For homages maybe you could check on DX, Mini in the Box and Tiny deal.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Swatch also currently sells the Dark Phoenix, comes on a leather strap, but Swatch has several stainless bracelets available. 
Swatch® US - DARK PHOENIX - YCS429


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

And Timex used to offer this really nice chronograph, all stainless with a screw-down crown....


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## d3nzi0 (Apr 18, 2014)

I found this Fossil for $50 AUD and I think it's pretty schmick:


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's my Speedmaster Homage.. Casio EF-547D-1A1VDF
View attachment 1491725


Close enough! :-d

Only gripe is that the hands tend to get lost in all the shiny rings on the dial and it's not easy to do a quick glance to get the time under some lighting conditions. But it looks good, feels solid and wasn't expensive!


----------



## QnceAgain (Mar 14, 2014)

darrrrrrrrrr said:


> Here's my Speedmaster Homage.. Casio EF-547D-1A1VDF
> View attachment 1491725
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What's the case size and lug width on this?


----------



## darrrrrrrrrr (Mar 30, 2014)

QnceAgain said:


> Nice! What's the case size and lug width on this?


From the official website: "approx. 51,50mm x 44,50mm x 11,20mm (H x W x D)"

Lug width is 22mm


----------



## mattashe (Jul 20, 2014)

66Cooper said:


> I found this the other day. Dont know much about it as the site wasnt in English. Not sure the quality but looks pretty close.
> 
> Okay... I know you posted years ago but any idea where you found this watch? Googling "orange chronograph professional" is futile lol.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

tjdeater said:


> Oh, I like that one too. Slightly more expensive than the AN3310 I ordered earlier today.
> 
> I think my wife would kill me if I ordered two very similar Citizen watches in one day...;-)


That's been ruled justifiable homicide in some states. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EF-503, quartz Speedy homage right down to the twisted lugs
There is a blue version too.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

the 503 would be much better without the red seconds hand. I kind of want to get one of these and try to strip the hands and paint them white, or just find white hands to fit.


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> the 503 would be much better without the red seconds hand.


... And with a silver bezel with black writing imo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koalo (Jun 19, 2014)

My proposition:

Triumph 3017-77








After concidering getting the Casio, i stumbled upon this beauty: Triumph 3017-77 Herrenuhren: Amazon.de: Uhren

What I especially like about the Speedmaster is its curved flanks and though having abou 44mm of width, its gracile appearence.

I just got the watch and i have to say that they got it spot on with the flanks and the 20mm lug width, the 43mm case diameter and also the markings and the silver chapter ring. The dial is definitly no copycat since it has its own little details, almost like a heuer Carrera but still different. Another cool feature is the Seamaster-ish swordhands mixed with the Speedmaster chrononograph-second hand.

I have mixed feelings about the pushers. This screw down style doesnt quite fit into the rest of the appearence, but what really annoys me is the huge crown.

The finish of the watch is pretty solid and not flimsy at all, the stainless steel watchband on the other hand with its folded links and the butterfly clasp is... meh i dont know... feels kinda cheap. the watchband on the casio is way better and still not good - if you know what I mean 

after all for about 100€ - if it doesn´t fall appart in the next 2 years (this is how long the guarantee is) - it could be quite a bargain

I´ll take some pics as soon as i have decent light.

What do you think?

p.s.: sorry for my bad english, I´ll get better with time, I promise


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

even on a stock photo thay can't show it alligned with the 12o'clock marker


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

pecha said:


> even on a stock photo thay can't show it alligned with the 12o'clock marker


It's a render o|


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

$500 for a quartz does not compute. You can get Swiss & German assembled autos with ETA movements for that.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



Fullers1845 said:


> Here's a lengthy thread with lots of suggestions. Best speedmaster homage?
> 
> One of my favorites is this Casio Edifice. Pity it's a white dial, though. (Amazon pic.)


Just received one today and looks great with white face, black bezel. Also have 2 other Speedy homages and enjoy wearing all three.
This is a great thread.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



curious cheese said:


> Just received one today and looks great with white face, black bezel. Also have 2 other Speedy homages and enjoy wearing all three.
> This is a great thread.


EF-503 comes in at least 6 color combinations. Here's 4:


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



yankeexpress said:


> EF-503 comes in at least 6 color combinations. Here's 4:


Handsome quartet!!


----------



## gcalex (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Is a Guess Waterpro just junk that will not last?
GUESS U11507G1 Leather Strap Waterpro Watch - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



gcalex said:


> Is a Guess Waterpro just junk that will not last?
> GUESS U11507G1 Leather Strap Waterpro Watch - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


You would be taking a chance for no reason when the EF-503 is less expensive and a known good watch.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

+1 to the Casio EF503 (The blue and white dialed versions look the best)


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would not pay $115 for it. They show up on ebay from time to time. $50-80. Even that is pushing it.

I would go with the Technos T4146 over the Guess. I would also go with the Casio EF503 over it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

sunny27 said:


> +1 to the Casio EF503 (The blue and white dialed versions look the best)
> 
> View attachment 2409257


Agreed. I just picked up a white one and the photos do not do it justice.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Retail on these are silly, but I got mine on eBay for $99


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Found a 7th version of the 503.












yankeexpress said:


> EF-503 comes in at least 6 color combinations. Here's 4:


----------



## zerin (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

Do these count?

Candino Sport Chronograph









Claude Bernard Aquarider:


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



zerin said:


> Do these count?
> 
> Candino Sport Chronograph
> 
> ...


Sure! Why not?


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



gcalex said:


> Is a Guess Waterpro just junk that will not last?
> GUESS U11507G1 Leather Strap Waterpro Watch - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


Amazon also sells that watch, the reviews are generally favorable, with some interesting caveats. The two biggest ones for me are that the large second hand runs continuously, rendering the tachymeter useless, and that for at least one person, the stainless steel case corroded or oxidized somehow. So you'd be spending more for a lower quality watch than some others which are available.

Read for yourself: http://www.amazon.com/GUESS-Stainle...qid=1422234462&sr=8-6&keywords=guess+waterpro


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



yankeexpress said:


> Found a 7th version of the 503.


Haha nice. The diamonds don't do it for me though. Is the dial white or more of a champagne?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



soulbazz said:


> Haha nice. The diamonds don't do it for me though. Is the dial white or more of a champagne?


Dial is Mother of Pearl. Think we never saw one before because it is JDM only.


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Lawnowerman said:


>


Only just noticed the bullhead button layout.. Nice!

Model reference: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko spirit smart mens watch distribution limited model chronograph black SCEB009


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Lawnowerman said:


>


did you get one?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

with replaced hands, and straight end oyster that looks better than stock bracelet


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

What about this one?

Saw it on german amazon for euro 56.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

This thing is cool on its own, I'm sure I'll still enjoy it even if/when I snag a Speedmaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Not sure it's the "best" but this really works for me:


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*



zerin said:


> Do these count?
> 
> Candino Sport Chronograph


This ones even closer


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

I just spot this esprit chronograph. very close. 40mm. quartz. under us$100. asking for modding.


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

.


----------



## andrkavr (Jan 18, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> with replaced hands, and straight end oyster that looks better than stock bracelet


Nice white, speedy style hands! Where can I find some? TIA


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

They came from 7t92-0ch0. Forget the actual model number

I believe it took some work to get them to fit


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is another pic


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> Here is another pic


What model #?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> What model #?


Seiko SCEB009. Bracelet is an aftermarket straight end oyster from ebay.


----------



## Zamzam (Jan 9, 2015)

Got this in the mail a couple weeks ago. Thought I'd share. Not necessarily an homage, buy has similar qualities. For $25, who's complaining?


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Zamzam said:


> Got this in the mail a couple weeks ago. Thought I'd share. Not necessarily an homage, buy has similar qualities. For $25, who's complaining?


What size NATO does that take? I've heard conflicting reports of 19-20mm. I'm on the lookout for the white dial version of your 7T32.


----------



## Zamzam (Jan 9, 2015)

I put it on a 20 but it's too snug... Been looking for a 19mm perlon for it. 19 seems perfect.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks!


----------



## Zamzam (Jan 9, 2015)

No reason to be afraid lol! You're welcome.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

lol afraid is maybe not the best word. More like disappointed, since there are far fewer interesting 19mm NATOs out there.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I am sure that many people have gone and read this thread and have seen (and drooled over) some of the great Speedy homages, only to find out that they are long since discontinued. This thread is now pushing 5 years old and what is (and isn't) available out there has changed dramatically.

I've spent that last month, and even more so, the last week, looking for a Speedy style watch that will appease my childish sense of "I want it now," until the budget for a Speedy arrives in the near future.

In all of my searches, the one watch that seems to be the most "desired" in that I see more WTB ads than any other is the coveted Citizen Citizen AN5120-53E:









And probably a close second, the Citizen AN0880-57E:









Both are nearly impossible to find.

What is available at around $100 (on eBay as of June 2015) is the Citizen AN8070-53e:









You'll notice, it is still "Speedy" in its appearance, but doesn't look as close as the earlier models.

I have seen this again and again: a model that looks very very close to the Speedy and then is discontinued and replaced with a model that has one or more substantial changes. In the case of the Citizen, what looked very much like a Speedmaster was modified and now the hour markers are much fatter and the miliseconds have been removed from between the seconds markers. This leads me to believe that the Omega lawyers gave a call to Citizen (and other watch makers) and warned that legal trouble might ensue if they continue to make a watch that is so close to the Speedmaster. It is a lot easier (and a lot cheaper) to change the dial of your watch than to spend the next 3 years in court (and maybe lose).

There are a few "near miss" Seiko models out there that are now unobtainable like the Seiko SBP001:









Later Seiko models, like the Bullhead, had significant changes (fatter hour markers and a different location for the crown and pushers) to make them look less Speedy:









I'm not sure if you can still find Bullheads or not but the SBP001 and similar looking watches have been replaced with "less Speedy looking" changes like, silver accents around subdials:









Red accents & seconds hand:









And a pilot's bezel and red sub seconds:









All of the latter models can be had for $100-200 (or less) on ePrey.

One of the better looking (more similar looking to the Speedy) Seikos that is currently available that I've seen is the SEIKO SND367 SND367P. It has the mili-seconds lines removed and the bezel colors black on silver rather than white on black. I think that a paint job on this bezel would look magnificent. Currently going on ePrey for about $115:









One of the most notoriously "similar" homages is the Alpha Speedy:









Of course discontinued and replaced with this:









Also available (as of June 2015), but looking nothing like a Speedy (to my eye), we have the Tissot:









Tag:









Akribos:









Stuhrling:









Timex:









Fossil:









and also, Swatch:









Each has just enough of a change to not look "too" Speedy.

One of the most popular, and readily available Speedy homage watches is the Casio edifice. Big changes to this watch from the Speedy include red hands and a whole lot of white paint on the dial:









I've looked at a few websites where some have modded them and I have found a few websites that will paint hands for not too much. Here is what an Edifice looks like sans red hands (just a Paint over using the computer):









All and all, not a bad looking watch. It was one of ONLY Speedy homage watches that has a 12 hour chronograph - this alone and its price make it a worthy addition to anyone's collection. While not exactly the "Speedy" look, it gets close and can be had new for about $65.

While I was close to and am still considering the Edifice, the Timex and the Seiko SND367, the _only _*available *watch that I could find that _really looks like_ the Speedmaster was the Technos T4146. I picked one up on ePrey last night for $110 shipped. Its downside is a 1 hour chronograph. Some upsides: mili-second hash marks between the seconds markers, sunken sub-dials, a semi-raised (domed I hope - but doubt) crystal, similar Speedy dial and sub-dial layout, screw on back and overall, I think it is a good looking watch.









































Considering availability (of the different watches), the mods required for the Edifice, the Technos seems to be the closest homage - in terms of looks to the Speedy - available on the market today. And considering a price range at just over $100, not a bad deal.

Some stats on the watch:

Manufacturer / Brand Name: Teknos
Reference / Model Number: T4146SB
Movement/Quartz
Material: Stainless Steel
Shape: Round Face
WR: 10 atm
Shipping Weight: 340 g
Stainless steel case and bracelet
Mineral glass
Strap width: 20mm

While this is not an exhaustive list of all Speedy homages, it is a (partial) list of those that are _currently availablle _Hopefully if anyone is looking to buy a Speedy homage, this list will save you some time.

*Edit to add:*

I'd seen the Fossil mentioned as a Speedy homage but when I went to my local store, I saw the watch pictured above. Then I saw this:



arislan said:


> Why didn't you consider the fossil edition sport.. it is very similar homage and the 3rd large hand is the chrono hand, and comes with domed crystal like the speedmaster


I think its right on the money; I picked one up for $158.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

can't see any attachment....


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

panchoskywalker said:


> can't see any attachment....


Slow internet connection while on vacation; re-uploading and it is going slow. Check back in a few hours :-(


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

No time to go back through the thread so apologies if it's already been posted. Gigandet G3


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HerculesM said:


> No time to go back through the thread so apologies if it's already been posted. Gigandet G3
> 
> View attachment 4455058


Nice, too bad it is also the way of the dinosaurs:

Currently unavailable.
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.

Another that is as rare as unobtanium - but that I really like for its history and unique style is the Citizen 8110. This automatic has been gone a long time and is quite rare:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

panchoskywalker said:


> can't see any attachment....


All fixed up now


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

So far, the SBPP001 and the Citizen 8110 have been my two favorite Speedy homages. I've owned both and regret selling both. I still own the SCEB009, not quite the speedy, but I still love the differences. 

I hope you enjoy the Technos, the running central seconds and being a near copy have held me off. Just like the Alpha with multifunction and being a near copy.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> So far, the SBPP001 and the Citizen 8110 have been my two favorite Speedy homages. I've owned both and regret selling both. I still own the SCEB009, not quite the speedy, but I still love the differences.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Technos, the running central seconds and being a near copy have held me off. Just like the Alpha with multifunction and being a near copy.


Sold the 8110, ouch!

I seriously plan to buy an Edifice, paint the two hands white and install a domed sapphire. I also like the Timex, hey, why not a Speedy with Indiglo?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

More pics of my fossil speedy. This one is still available but running out fast. Love the domed crystal and comes with an awesome leather strap. 4mm thick


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Nice, too bad it is also the way of the dinosaurs:
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.


Amazon UK says they have 3 left in stock, on bracelets rather than leather


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tricky thing with the Gigandets are that the sellers don't sell to the US. So they aren't always available to everyone.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HerculesM said:


> Amazon UK says they have 3 left in stock, on bracelets rather than leather


Interesting, the only place you can get the Fossil is also at Amazon.uk ...


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Who would send me the link to the fossil on amazon UK?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Who would send me the link to the fossil on amazon UK?


Why not go to the Amazon website and type 'Fossil Chronograph' in the search box and then scroll through and see if you see it there?


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Why not go to the Amazon website and type 'Fossil Chronograph' in the search box and then scroll through and see if you see it there?


Yes, did that till I found it. It is 45mm.&#8230;.I did not know.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

panchoskywalker said:


> Yes, did that till I found it. It is 45mm.&#8230;.I did not know.


It pulls it right up if you use the model #:

FOSSIL EDITION SPORT CH2921

4 left in stock


----------



## Paperlantern (Mar 30, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Nice, too bad it is also the way of the dinosaurs:
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.
> ...


Hunted a bit for the rare 8110, because I do like that a lot. Found one on ebay for $339.99. It is in REALLY rough shape though, a lot more so than the one you have pictured. Would be interesting to see what someone would ask for one in very good condition.

Have not been here very long, so, not sure if it is kosher to post links, so any mods feel free to remove if so:

Here

Not my auction, just the ONLY one i found of it, so it definitely looks rare.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Paperlantern said:


> Hunted a bit for the rare 8110, because I do like that a lot. Found one on ebay for $339.99. It is in REALLY rough shape though, a lot more so than the one you have pictured. Would be interesting to see what someone would ask for one in very good condition.
> 
> Have not been here very long, so, not sure if it is kosher to post links, so any mods feel free to remove if so:
> 
> ...


That one has been listed for a very long time. I can't even remember when I first saw it.

When I purchased mine within the past year, I think I paid 180-190 for it somehow. I then sold it for maybe 230. Don't remember for sure. The guy I sold it to put some newer hands on it, and I think he just listed it last month for 360 and sold it, don't know for how much exactly.

They can be found cheaper, but they are getting scarce now


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> That one has been listed for a very long time. I can't even remember when I first saw it.
> 
> When I purchased mine within the past year, I think I paid 180-190 for it somehow. I then sold it for maybe 230. Don't remember for sure. The guy I sold it to put some newer hands on it, and I think he just listed it last month for 360 and sold it, don't know for how much exactly.
> 
> They can be found cheaper, but they are getting scarce now


If I see one, I'll buy it in a minute.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Forgot, this Pulsar PT3609 is still available as well. But it has the VD53 or VD57 movement, or something near there, with running central seconds. I think the cheapest they run are $125-130


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These just arrived for me this weekend. I really like them both, especially for the money. And I feel so comfortable wearing the Fossil. It really makes clear to me that someday I'll be able to get my Speedy Pro Moon Watch and then get rid of all but a couple of my watches, because it will so dominate my wrist time.


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These just arrived for me this weekend. I really like them both, especially for the money. And I feel so comfortable wearing the Fossil. It really makes clear to me that someday I'll be able to get my Speedy Pro Moon Watch and then get rid of all but a couple of my watches, because it will so dominate my wrist time.


Technos is great

Where I can buy it?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Lawnowerman said:


> Technos is great
> 
> Where I can buy it?


Rakuten has them, that's where I've been eyeing them...

*WorthTheWrist*, how does the Technos wear? Is it 39mm as stated on Rakuten? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These just arrived for me this weekend. I really like them both, especially for the money. And I feel so comfortable wearing the Fossil. It really makes clear to me that someday I'll be able to get my Speedy Pro Moon Watch and then get rid of all but a couple of my watches, because it will so dominate my wrist time.


Ah, just drooling. i'm in the same boat, bought both but overseas til October; mine will sit for a few months


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cuica said:


> Rakuten has them, that's where I've been eyeing them...
> 
> *WorthTheWrist*, how does the Technos wear? Is it 39mm as stated on Rakuten? Thanks in advance.


I measure 40mm without the crown, but that's by my probably faulty eyeball holding a watch tool with a mm ruler on it. It's also 46mm lug-to-lug, which should be quite doable for most wrists. 11 mm thick.

I was expecting a cheap, "******" feeling bracelet and was surprised when it was at least adequate. I have so many watches with black or blue dials where the indices and hands are silver, that it's refreshing to have one where they are well-executed in white. Makes it feel like a summer watch for me.

While the crystal is raised, I wouldn't call it domed, as the Fossil is -- which is obviously more Speedy-like.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I measure 40mm without the crown, but that's by my probably faulty eyeball holding a watch tool with a mm ruler on it. It's also 46mm lug-to-lug, which should be quite doable for most wrists. 11 mm thick.
> 
> I was expecting a cheap, "******" feeling bracelet and was surprised when it was at least adequate. I have so many watches with black or blue dials where the indices and hands are silver, that it's refreshing to have one where they are well-executed in white. Makes it feel like a summer watch for me.
> 
> While the crystal is raised, I wouldn't call it domed, as the Fossil is -- which is obviously more Speedy-like.


I would like to see a side by side with some popular affordables to judge how it "wears" , if you have time in the next few days. 
Maybe beside a skx009/007 or 8926 or something else 40mm (cannot think of anything else right now?) ?
Thanks for measuring.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Are all the Fossil CH2921's sold out everywhere?

Edit: I found one.


----------



## langerhans (Aug 18, 2015)

The Citizen AN0880 definitely still takes the cake.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wearing mine today as well.



The SBPP001/003 and Citizen 67-9313 are both great as well.


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Speedmaster hommages*

I'm just gonna leave this here ...

~ TECHNOS T4146SB Quartz Chronograph ~


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

langerhans said:


> The Citizen AN0880 definitely still takes the cake.
> 
> View attachment 5043441


yes it does, and I'm still looking...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

langerhans said:


> The Citizen AN0880 definitely still takes the cake.
> 
> View attachment 5043441


Well, I'm jealous! Been looking for one forever!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Wearing mine today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The SBPP001/003 and Citizen 67-9313 are both great as well.


None of which are available, anywhere! I LOVE that Seiko though...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> Wearing mine today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The SBPP001/003 and Citizen 67-9313 are both great as well.


Perhaps the best photo in this entire thread.


----------



## nenolas73 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pulled the trigger for a Seiko SND367PC from Amazon. At 83.93$ it was a no brainer


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

New one came in.

Vo10-5894

Was going to flip, only bought it for the bracelet to put on my AN0880, but think I will keep it. It is a nice shade of blue and the movement is fun. The central seconds hand makes a complete revolution every second for the first minute while timing.



And here's my SBPP003 to finish off my Speedmasters


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> New one came in.
> 
> Vo10-5894
> 
> ...


wait, which model number is for the blue one? I want a blue speedmaster homage desperately. The technos blue looks a little lighter than I want and the ef503 variant is difficult to find. That seiko is damn nice though.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

idvsego said:


> wait, which model number is for the blue one? I want a blue speedmaster homage desperately. The technos blue looks a little lighter than I want and the ef503 variant is difficult to find. That seiko is damn nice though.


I think I found it here > http://www.creationwatches.com/products/citizen-mens-chronograph-tachymeter-oxy-an0880-57l-377.html

Model number looks to be AN0880-57L


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

idvsego said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> > New one came in.
> ...


I posted the model number in that post. Vo10-5894. The An0880 model has a different movement, hands, dial, bezel, bracelet. The color is much better on the vo10 than the an0880.

After further review, I think I will not keep the new blue homage even though I like it tremendously. I want a little variation instead of all speedy homages.

Here's a video of it


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> I posted the model number in that post. Vo10-5894. The An0880 model has a different movement, hands, dial, bezel, bracelet. The color is much better on the vo10 than the an0880.
> 
> After further review, I think I will not keep the new blue homage even though I like it tremendously. I want a little variation instead of all speedy homages.
> 
> Here's a video of it


I saw that in your first post but quick searches didnt give me many hits. PMing you about it now but I am betting it is more than I want to pa right now since it was tough for me to find.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jmas said:


> I think I found it here > Citizen Men's Chronograph Tachymeter OXY AN0880-57L
> 
> Model number looks to be AN0880-57L


Out of stock and probably has been for years...


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Out of stock and probably has been for years...


Oops yeah sorry I just noticed that... That's too bad...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jmas said:


> I think I found it here > Citizen Men's Chronograph Tachymeter OXY AN0880-57L
> 
> Model number looks to be AN0880-57L


Works better in black: Citizen Chronograph OXY AN0880-57E *But SOLD OUT* :-|

*Citizen OXY AN0880-57E
*


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Works better in black: Citizen Chronograph OXY AN0880-57E *But SOLD OUT* :-|
> 
> *Citizen OXY AN0880-57E
> *


From what I can gather, it's been sold out for literally years.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sure someone has already mentioned the *Seiko SSB031P1* ? Same red accent problems as the *Casio EF-503D*, but the dials are in the correct configuration for the Speedy Moonwatch. Chapter ring and sweep second hand swap?

*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007554XQU/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687742*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$70.49* + free shipping ---- *Casio Edifice EF-503D-1AV* "Speedmaster" *Shopzeon.com*

*Save $12+ over Amazon*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> From what I can gather, it's been sold out for literally years.


+1

youll only find them on the used market - I scored the black version last night - thanks Goody2141 !!!!!!


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I've recently seen the black Casio Edifice models in-store at Nordstrom Rack for like $60. Could be a regional thing though, who knows.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> +1
> 
> youll only find them on the used market - I scored the black version last night - thanks Goody2141 !!!!!!


WHAT?! Nice grab!!!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> WHAT?! Nice grab!!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 5183850


I hate you.

Nah, great score dude. Congrats!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Nah, great score dude. Congrats!


Keep looking, they are out there. I think Goody2141 has one for sale here at WUS.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine sold. 

I am still keeping a lookout for others though.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *$70.49* + free shipping ---- *Casio Edifice EF-503D-1AV* "Speedmaster" *Shopzeon.com*
> 
> *Save $12+ over Amazon*


I just picked one of these up via Amazon (I had a gift card to use). It looks much better in person than in any of the pictures I've seen of it online.

Given its price, it is really impressive.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Agent Sands said:


> I just picked one of these up via Amazon (I had a gift card to use). It looks much better in person than any of the pictures I've seen of it online.
> 
> Given its price, it is really impressive.


I agree...but I have found myself not wearing it much. It is a bit busier than I wanted and I haven't been as happy with the 6/9/12 chronos as I thought. Kind of have my heart set on 3/6/9. Three of my four chronos are 6/9/12 and this would be the ideal one to flip and even out that ratio.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I agree...but I have found myself not wearing it much. It is a bit busier than I wanted and I haven't been as happy with the 6/9/12 chronos as I thought.


I can see that.

The four other chronographs I own are a bit on the dressy/flashy side, so this one seems nicely functional in comparison. But as much as I like it, I wouldn't say that it scratches the "Speedmaster" itch.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> I just picked one of these up via Amazon (I had a gift card to use). It looks much better in person than in any of the pictures I've seen of it online.
> 
> Given its price, it is really impressive.


Care to post some pics? I am curious to see how it looks as I know the Amazon pics are never very good.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

jmas said:


> Care to post some pics? I am curious to see how it looks as I know the Amazon pics are never very good.


Sure (I'm wearing it now):




























My smartphone camera pics don't do it justice, either, but there they are.

I'm thinking of putting it on a black-and-red rally strap.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It looks good on a black and red ducati nato too. Or a medium grey perlon.


----------



## jmas (Feb 27, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> Sure (I'm wearing it now):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I agree it looks much better than the pics I have seen online, black and red rally strap would look great on it imo.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Blue speedy homage from Technos. Pretty stellar value for about $90!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

What I sold my AN0880 for, Seiko SBBT029? 7T52-8000


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks to goody2141:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking good. If you want, I can hook you up with a strap like this for it



But really think it would look great on a brown rally.

Also, think I read that the crystal is 31mm. I'm not sure if that will help with getting it replaced, I'm no expert in replacing crystals.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Thanks to goody2141:


Oh, that's nice.

That's two of us he's hooked up now. That guy is a regular bird dog. Be sure to leave positive feedback for him on the feedback forum, I did


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Be sure to leave positive feedback for him on the feedback forum, I did


Already did!



goody2141 said:


> Looking good. If you want, I can hook you up with a strap like this for it
> 
> 
> 
> But really think it would look great on a brown rally.


Yeah, I like the perforated strap, but I couldn't pull off a blue strap. I think a brown strap would look great as well, I may get to that at some point.

This is the look I've had in mind for a long time though. Tried it with an SKX009 with a custom blue bezel, but it was too thick. This sits just right! Thanks again.



goody2141 said:


> Also, think I read that the crystal is 31mm. I'm not sure if that will help with getting it replaced, I'm no expert in replacing crystals.


Thanks for the tip. I want to get it replaced at some point, but my guess is I won't want to take the time or money to deal with it any time soon! I didn't notice when I was looking at the photos, but it has a slightly-domed crystal, which really works on this thing!


----------



## Threep (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all,
I did not find any similar watch here, so I'll post some pics of my "homage" I had this watch (a gift from some years ago) from a.g. spalding & bros. They are actually very well built, never had an issue over the years. They have miyota/citizen movements and surprised me with their overall quality (although, I must say, would see other things at that price point). Anyway, here's the watch














So I polished it a bit and put on a new leather strap





















It surely looks better now, IMHO. I don't really like the bulkiness of the pushers and the crown, but for a watch like this is all you can ask for
Cheers!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Will finally be reunited with my new purchase, my coveted Citizen Speedy - AN-0880 next week!!!









(thanks goody2141 for helping me find it!)

The others, had to ship to a relative while overseas, won't get to see them til Christmas :-(


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Heh does anyone have any feedback on the Lume on the technos? I wouldn't mind one of these but I fear if the Lume is appalling it'll end up spending more time in the drawer as I really do like to be able to read my watch in the middle of the night


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

For those looking for a Speedy homage, check out this Fossil, the CH2573, it seems readily available and not too expensive.









Jomashop has it on sale right now for $57.99


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Fossil looks nice but not a fan of their logo on the dial or hands. I wish I could find that citizen right up there! Looks really nice!

I might just settle on the seiko snd367pc or the Casio edifice ef503d


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Not the best homage of the options here but my vote for the best value one at under $50


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Another Citizen Speedy, The Grayish Side of the Moon.

AN0880-57A


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ah, finally arrived, Citizen AN-0880, "Citizen Speedy"


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow very nice!!!

I settled for the Citizen An8070 and hope to pick up the above Citizen in the future.


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well we all know the answer to this question now - the best Speedmaster homage is a Bulova that went to the moon!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wearing my blue Citizen speedy homage today for blue Friday. Still the only one I've ever seen. Love this thing.


----------



## cubanmexican (Sep 14, 2010)

or you could spring for an authentic Speedy off ebay for 11oo


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cubanmexican said:


> or you could spring for an authentic Speedy off ebay for 11oo


Or not. $1100 would buy every watch I own, plus my last car, and I'd still have $200 left over. Some of us don't have that kind of disposable income, so we settle for homages.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys in the US are pretty lucky, we don't see these deals very often on this side of the pond...



Ticonderoga said:


> For those looking for a Speedy homage, check out this Fossil, the CH2573, it seems readily available and not too expensive.
> 
> Jomashop has it on sale right now for $57.99


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cubanmexican said:


> or you could spring for an authentic Speedy off ebay for 11oo


Sure, if you don't mind paying through the nose to get it refurbed. If you want any kind of *decent *condition Speedy, you're going to pay upside of $1,800 to $2,500. There are a lot of used watches with issues in the $1,100 range.



cuica said:


> You guys in the US are pretty lucky, we don't see these deals very often on this side of the pond...


Well, you get the health insurance, we get the cheap watches. :-d


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

cuica said:


> You guys in the US are pretty lucky, we don't see these deals very often on this side of the pond...


In amazon (.es, .it, .de, .fr, .co.uk...) you can get it for 80€-90€, more or less.

Prices here:
Ch2573 al mejor precio de Amazon en SaveMoney.es


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

cuica said:


> You guys in the US are pretty lucky, we don't see these deals very often on this side of the pond...


In amazon (.es, .it, .de, .fr, .co.uk...) you can get it for 80€-90€, more or less.

Prices here:
http://savemoney.es/asin/CH2573


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

leandroide said:


> In amazon (.es, .it, .de, .fr, .co.uk...) you can get it for 80€-90€, more or less.
> 
> Prices here:
> Ch2573 al mejor precio de Amazon en SaveMoney.es


Thanks for the info but a 30-40€ difference on a 80-90€ is substancial!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

leandroide said:


> In amazon (.es, .it, .de, .fr, .co.uk...) you can get it for 80€-90€, more or less.
> 
> Prices here:
> Ch2573 al mejor precio de Amazon en SaveMoney.es


Thanks for the info but a 30-40€ difference on a 80-90€ is substancial!


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

My Technos, great price point and a pretty decent watch for the money...


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

canadian300zx said:


> My Technos, great price point and a pretty decent watch for the money...
> 
> View attachment 5626265


Let us know how the lume is


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 30, 2007)

cubanmexican said:


> or you could spring for an authentic Speedy off ebay for 11oo


Pretty sure there hasn't been a Speedy Pro on ebay for $1100 in several years, unless it was an 1861 movement that had been beaten to hell and back. You could get a Speedy Reduced or a Mark II Pro for that price. I do regret not picking up a 1980s vintage Speedy Pro for $1100 at Tourneau when I was there in 2007 or so. That was a deal.


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

The Lume is OK nothing special, like most cheap watches works for a little while and then fads off till you recharge it again. The watch it self is pretty decent for the price, I can not complain about the quality. What is even better is the service I got from the Ebay seller I bought it from. It came with a personalized little note with a small paper Crane attached to it, just saying they appreciate my business. The shipping from Japan was rather fast also, got here way faster than most watch I have ordered from china. The Ebay sellers is otake1981 and the owners name is Takeo. They even sent an email to make sure i had got the watch. Best service I have had ordering a watch online by far... Looks like this is the only watch they sell, kinda wish they had more selection.

New Technos Gentleman Quartz Chronograph T4146SB Heavy Duty from Japan 22HO | eBay


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

Came across this brand from another poster on here who had a watch from A.G. Spalding & Bros. So I decided to look them up and found this watch. Love the orange hands and hour markers. Sad thing is they don't seem to ship to Canada, which suck. But I might have figure out how to Acquire one of these for the collection.

Specs


Citizen movement os 20
Battery 395
Stainless steel back case 316 l
 stainless steel crown
Bottom steel with screw
Mineral glass 900 hz
Steel strap with safety off valve
Strap size mm 20
Water resistant 5 atm (50 mt)
Packed in leather zipped case and customized box ag spalding & bros


----------



## emunzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Do you have a link for the an-0880


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaqueDemour (Aug 26, 2015)

I would go with the Alpha.

Regards.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

canadian300zx said:


> The Lume is OK nothing special, like most cheap watches works for a little while and then fads off till you recharge it again. The watch it self is pretty decent for the price, I can not complain about the quality. What is even better is the service I got from the Ebay seller I bought it from. It came with a personalized little note with a small paper Crane attached to it, just saying they appreciate my business. The shipping from Japan was rather fast also, got here way faster than most watch I have ordered from china. The Ebay sellers is otake1981 and the owners name is Takeo. They even sent an email to make sure i had got the watch. Best service I have had ordering a watch online by far... Looks like this is the only watch they sell, kinda wish they had more selection.
> 
> New Technos Gentleman Quartz Chronograph T4146SB Heavy Duty from Japan 22HO | eBay


I have asked in this thread before-can you post a side by side pic with an skx009/007 or an invicta 8926 or some other forum favorite as a size comparison?
Please.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nello said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I measure 40mm without the crown, but that's by my probably faulty eyeball holding a watch tool with a mm ruler on it. It's also 46mm lug-to-lug, which should be quite doable for most wrists. 11 mm thick.
> ...


First time I asked.
If anyone has time.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

emunzy said:


> Do you have a link for the an-0880
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For general info about the watch or one for sale? If the latter, good luck.

Shot some pics of the Citizen AN-0880 lume last night, I'm not even sure when these watches were in production:

After exposure to light:









After 1 minute:


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

emunzy said:


> Do you have a link for the an-0880
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's one 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/us-citizen-an0880-57a-speedmaster-homage-alterna-2463409.html

The black dial version doesn't show up very often. I found several a few months back, but have yet to see one since.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got my Citizen an8070, first impression it's a bit light and the metal bracelet had to go. Watch looks great and good enough for now.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Alpha Speedmaster homage on sale at Flebay right now. The Alpha is quite a coveted homage and it is priced not too high at $220. If you're looking for a nice alternative to an Omega.

Forgot to mention, I think that this is one of the few automatic homages as most (Seiko, Citizen, Fossil, etc.) are quartz.

*Rare Alpha Speedmaster*


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The problem with that Alpha is that it isn't actually a chronograph.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Just get the real thing. Used market is good right now. So good I bought two.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

oak1971 said:


> Just get the real thing. Used market is good right now. So good I bought two.


And what do a pair of Speedmasters go for these days?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

oak1971 said:


> Just get the real thing. Used market is good right now. So good I bought two.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> The problem with that Alpha is that it isn't actually a chronograph.


I really hate all the Chinese chronograph homages, that are just cheap multifunctions (Omegas, Rolex Daytonas, etc). I have a similar movement in my Kronen & Sohne KS095, but that is a $20-$30 watch, not $220. I would rather have a reliable Casio, Seiko or Citizen quartz chronograph, than a Chinese fauxnograph.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I really hate all the Chinese chronograph homages, that are just cheap multifunctions (Omegas, Rolex Daytonas, etc). I have a similar movement in my Kronen $ Sohne KS095, but that is a $20-$30 watch, not $220. I would rather have a reliable Casio, Seiko or Citizen quartz chronograph, than a Chinese fauxnograph.


???

You lost me at you hate Chinese chronos...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> ???
> 
> You lost me at you hate Chinese chronos...


There are numerous Chinese watches that try to mimic famous chronograph models, with cheap multifunction automatic movements. There is no way anyone should pay $220 for an Alpha like the one above. Most of these Chinese multifunction auto movements are worth $10, at most. I guess I should have said "Chinese made, Swiss chronograph homages" to satisfy your need for precise English. Actually, Sea-Gull makes/made a hand-wind 1963 chronograph that has been copied, but at least the copies use a chrono movement. I also own a Megir quartz chronograph, with a Sunon PE902 movement, so there are "Chinese chronos".


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> The problem with that Alpha is that it isn't actually a chronograph.


OK, didn't realize that. Good to know! (still a cool looking watch though).

I still have Speedmaster Fever - & I don't mean for the Omega per se. I mean, for the style - this look of watch.

I've recently discovered the Alpha Paul Newman. Wife asked what do I want as a stocking stuffer for Christmas and I thought one of these (at $185) would fit the bill. Now, I just have to decide on which color:


----------



## ultarior (Dec 2, 2011)

it's more daytona rather than speedmaster hommage


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> OK, didn't realize that. Good to know! (still a cool looking watch though).
> 
> I still have Speedmaster Fever - & I don't mean for the Omega per se. I mean, for the style - this look of watch.
> 
> ...


I have wanted this one for some time now. True, it is actually a Daytona homage but still has some similarities tot he speedmaster so I can see the correlation.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

The panda Daytona has always been my favorite. Just wish they still had the true white dial available instead of the ivory.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

The Alpha Paul Newman and standard Daytona homages are nice looking watches.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

I own the Technos T4146SN Speedmaster homage (blue model). The large white hands make it easy to tell time with and it looks great. I am considering getting the T4146SB (black model) as well.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

rcs914 said:


> Well we all know the answer to this question now - the best Speedmaster homage is a Bulova that went to the moon!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5611233&d=1444335061"]
> 
> ...


Too bad it only auctioned off for $1.3 million
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/moon-watch-sells-for-$1million


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

ultarior said:


> it's more daytona rather than speedmaster hommage











???

...

Just kidding, I know what you meant


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

rcs914 said:


> Well we all know the answer to this question now - the best Speedmaster homage is a Bulova that went to the moon!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5611233&d=1444335061"]
> 
> ...


Coming 2016 the reissue


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> Coming 2016 the reissue


Is it just me or is Bulova stepping it's game up? They've put out some really beautiful pieces lately.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Space Bulova reissue, what a great idea.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I wants one.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> And what do a pair of Speedmasters go for these days?


Used, 3520.50 mk40 triple date and 3511.50 around 3k for both. I know, not the Professional model, but still Speedy's.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

oak1971 said:


> Used, 3520.80 and 3511.50 around 3k for both. I know, not the Professional model, but still Speedy's.


Of the Speedmaster homages, I like the Citizen AN-0880 the best. Mine set me back a whole $200.

Yes, I'd like a Speedmaster, I dream about it, but its just not in the budget this year.

I hope you understand.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Of the Speedmaster homages, I like the Citizen AN-0880 the best. Mine set me back a whole $200.
> 
> Yes, I'd like a Speedmaster, I dream about it, but its just not in the budget this year.
> 
> I hope you understand.


Kicking myself for spending that much. Also, I messed up the model #s, should be 3520.50 mk 40 and 3511.50.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Technos T4146SB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

sal4 said:


> Technos T4146SB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.

I wouldn't mind seeing a side shot, maybe up 20 degrees crown side and a more frontal pic of the dial


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Is there a way to stop the central seconds hand moving on the Technos?

I've got a 45 year old Technos with an ETA auto and it's been great. Would buy another.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a side shot, maybe up 20 degrees crown side and a more frontal pic of the dial


Will take some more shots for you once I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> Is there a way to stop the central seconds hand moving on the Technos?
> 
> I've got a 45 year old Technos with an ETA auto and it's been great. Would buy another.


No, the T4146 models (available in black, blue, and white) have the large second hand moving at all times. Stopwatch seconds are shown on one of the small dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a side shot, maybe up 20 degrees crown side and a more frontal pic of the dial


Here you go - forgive the glare and poor lighting in the pics.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Thanks so much sal, pictures are great, cheers


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Sal - will keep me going til Christmas. Was overseas and mine shipped to relatives last summer... patiently waiting. Your photos offer a fine sublimation.


----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)

Don't think Iv'e seen this throughout these 30 odd pages.... 
Pulsar PT3609X1 - around £70 ( Amazon ) Would look great on a Brown Soft Leather.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok, i been looking like crazy for the Alpha homage and the Citizen one. No luck since they are discontinued.

The closest i've found is this one from china: 


Anybody know any EU sellers that has any other brand (don't care if it's asian) with automatic movement that i can order today?
It must be a close homage and automatic.



But i would like to find a seller in EU.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Carlibr8 said:


> Don't think Iv'e seen this throughout these 30 odd pages....
> Pulsar PT3609X1 - around £70 ( Amazon ) Would look great on a Brown Soft Leather.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5913210&d=1446802661"]
> ...


I know I have posted it at least once.

But it is a decent alternative. Just wish it had a better movement. I believe it has a vd53 that has running central seconds.

I think I've seen the blue one for $80 or so usd.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

bent_toe said:


> Ok, i been looking like crazy for the Alpha homage and the Citizen one. No luck since they are discontinued.
> 
> The closest i've found is this one from china:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5914858&d=1446817432"]
> ...


That one is borderline fake. Really pushing it.

I would avoid the automatics, since they are multifunction and not chronograph. But that's my preference.

The pulsar posted above should be pretty easy to find in the EU.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> That one is borderline fake. Really pushing it.
> 
> I would avoid the automatics, since they are multifunction and not chronograph. But that's my preference.
> 
> The pulsar posted above should be pretty easy to find in the EU.


Please elaborate?

Borderline fake? Ofcourse it's a fake and from a non branding "company".
What do you mean with multifunctional in automatic?

Thanks.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you look at the subdials, they are marked for multifunction, keeping track of day at 9 oclock position, 24 hour at 6 oclock, and date at 3 oclock. It is not a chronograph.

And regarding borderline fake, is that it has speedmaster professional on the dial, but not the Omega. So most likely it is an unbranded fake.

If you want a true automatic chronograph speedy homage, the Citizen 67-9313 is probably the only option. Expect to spend $250 to $400


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

bent_toe said:


> Please elaborate?
> 
> Borderline fake? Ofcourse it's a fake and from a non branding "company".


IFF you got the image from .........s, I'd caution you that if and when the watch arrives, it may in fact be branded... as an Ω! This would of course make it explicitly a fake.

I don't care whether you or anyone else buys or wears something that is explicitly fake, mainly because I am almost completely self-absorbed (and rightfully so; I'm awesome). However, I'm mentioning this so that you are not surprised if/when the package arrives.

Sellers on .........s are forbidden from selling outright fakes. Sellers on .........s sell outright fakes.

To do so, they sometimes advertise using pictures lacking the fake brand symbol/name, to circumvent .........s' restrictions on IP transgressions etc. If/when they are discovered, Aliex shuts them down, and they merely open up another store front and repeat. It's a living. However, again, do be aware that you may be buying an outright fake.

Just FYI.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> If you look at the subdials, they are marked for multifunction, keeping track of day at 9 oclock position, 24 hour at 6 oclock, and date at 3 oclock. It is not a chronograph.
> 
> And regarding borderline fake, is that it has speedmaster professional on the dial, but not the Omega. So most likely it is an unbranded fake.
> 
> If you want a true automatic chronograph speedy homage, the Citizen 67-9313 is probably the only option. Expect to spend $250 to $400


Will look into that one, thanks.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> IFF you got the image from .........s, I'd caution you that if and when the watch arrives, it may in fact be branded... as an Ω! This would of course make it explicitly a fake.
> 
> I don't care whether you or anyone else buys or wears something that is explicitly fake, mainly because I am almost completely self-absorbed (and rightfully so; I'm awesome). However, I'm mentioning this so that you are not surprised if/when the package arrives.
> 
> ...


I'm not ashamed to wear homage watches from a good watch company like Seiko, Alpha, Orient, Invicta and so on.. but i would NEVER wear an outright fake/replica watch.

Oh well, hopefully it will NOT be branded when it arrives. I placed an order a few hours ago. Paid $40... hopefully it will atleast work.
Will update you guys when it arrives in late nov.

Edit*
Do you or anyone you know of have any firsthand experience with buying watches from Aliex?


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

bent_toe said:


> I'm not ashamed to wear homage watches from a good watch company like Seiko, Alpha, Orient, Invicta and so on.. but i would NEVER wear an outright fake/replica watch.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully it will NOT be branded when it arrives. I placed an order a few hours ago. Paid $40... hopefully it will atleast work.
> Will update you guys when it arrives in late nov.
> ...


The info I posted above comes from my experience as well as from others


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> The info I posted above comes from my experience as well as from others


Ok, do you have any watches from there that you could post and tell us about them, i.e if they worked, how the quality is and so on.


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

No, sorry. Even attempting to order an S-Shock resulted in being shipped a fake mislabeled G-Shock. Discussion of fakes is inappropriate. I posted only as a warning.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Rallyfan13 said:


> No, sorry. Even attempting to order an S-Shock resulted in being shipped a fake mislabeled G-Shock. Discussion of fakes is inappropriate. I posted only as a warning.


Ok, i wasent encouraing discussing fakes, just if you bought any non brand watches from there and wanted to share them.

Never mind then.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

You could have went with a Cjiaba that has the same function. Only difference is that it has a day/night indicator (sun/moon). About the same price I believe. Not sure of availability currently though.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, i tried ebay and dident find it.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

So excited!!!!

Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition









https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-moonwatch-re-edition-2557202.html#post22139170


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> So excited!!!!
> 
> Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition
> 
> ...


looks like I will be getting another bulova.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

AN-0880 got some new shoes.

From:









To:


----------



## xesto2707 (Mar 29, 2015)

technos looks like speedmaster most IMO , but i want to know about the quality , anyone can tell me the quality of it


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

xesto2707 said:


> technos looks like speedmaster most IMO , but i want to know about the quality , anyone can tell me the quality of it


The Technos T4146 series is a typical Chinese Quartz watch IMO. The case and raised "old school" crystal look unexpectedly nice, as does the overall look of the watch. Polished surfaces on my black and blue model are quite good.

The band is so-so with hollow end links. The clasp is the weak point of the design, but it fastens fine. Both tachymeter scales on the bezels are aligned correctly on my two samples. Since the central second hand is always moving, the tachymeter scale is only decorative. The chrono seconds are counted on a subdial.

I do not know what movement it uses but both my chrono functions work correctly and the chrono hands reset properly. As is true of many Quartz chronos, when the battery is changed the chrono hands become misaligned and won't reset correctly. You need to pull out the crown and use the pushers to correct the subdial chrono hand positions following battery changes.

Both my T4146 watches keep excellent time. Second hand alignment could be better. On my blue model the large second hand lands on most second markers pretty well, but on my black model it misses about half the second markers slightly. If you are careful when setting the time, the minute hands land exactly on the minute markers as the second hand passes the 12:00 position.

My overall summery would be the T4146 is a great looking Speedmaster homage that performs just fine for what it is - a $125 Chinese Quartz chronograph. I often get complements on it when I wear it. It is a striking looking watch. Someday I hope to own a Speedmaster Pro but until then I am enjoying the Technos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

People seem to be happy with it for the price. I haven't heard any complaints on quality. I does have a cheaper movement, where the central second hand is the running seconds and the chronograph accumulators are all in the subdials.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> People seem to be happy with it for the price. I haven't heard any complaints on quality. I does have a cheaper movement, where the central second hand is the running seconds and the chronograph accumulators are all in the subdials.


Probably not possible but would be cool if another movement were a direct swap for a running sub dial / central chrono hand setup.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Delete double post.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

watch-newbie said:


> looks like I will be getting another bulova.


I am also in on the Bulova Moonwatch. Availability will be January, so a two month wait is not long.


----------



## langerhans (Aug 18, 2015)

Who wants one? 
Aubergine/Blue/Grey/Black


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

langerhans said:


> Who wants one?
> Aubergine/Blue/Grey/Black


Is this a giveaway? :-d


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Black please!


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Blue if blacks gone otherwise any would be just dandy


----------



## schwa (Apr 19, 2014)

Never thought of tag carerra as an homage like piece to speed m.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

goody2141 said:


> So excited!!!!
> 
> Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition
> 
> ...





watch-newbie said:


> looks like I will be getting another bulova.


It's definitely shaping up to look like a sweet watch and it caught my eye. But in one of threads about it, someone did some scaled measurements. It would have to have 18mm lugs to come in under 42mm. And with 20mm lugs, it would be upwards of 44 - 45mm. That is just absurd and ruins the watch.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

deleted double post


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

My preference is the black, then the silver. How much are we talking about for these?



langerhans said:


> Who wants one?
> Aubergine/Blue/Grey/Black
> 
> View attachment 5980642


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

watch-newbie said:


> looks like I will be getting another bulova.


I like the way they did the pushers. It makes the design their own and not strictly a speedy homage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elho (Feb 5, 2015)

What about this Davosa Race Legend?

I'm getting to like it more and more!

Davosa Watches: Collection


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I had no idea that Davosa made this model. Does anyone out there know about the Rhonda quartz movement? Is it a "sweeping" hand quartz?


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

The Ronda 5030 is an ordinary quartz chronograph movement - no sweeping hands. As far as I see, Bulova is the only (well known) brand that offers sweeping hand quartz watches.

BTW, yesterday I went to a local dealer who sells Davosa watches and had a look at the Davosa Race Legend. (It was the version with orange hands, but that shouldn't matter.) The overall impression of the watch was rather disappointing. The SRP of the Davosa is 400 €, and in comparison to Seiko chronographs with a SRP of 250 € the Davosa looks kind of cheep.


----------



## MikeyAx (May 18, 2015)

I'd much rather not even wear a watch, than wear a cheap imitation of the real thing. 

Wearing a replica says to folks, "I hope you arent keen enough to realize this is a fake and call me out on it".

What if someone with a real Speedmaster wants to chat you up about it? Then you have to say, "yeah, just a phony." Embarrassment City. 

Good luck.
I did it right and saved for a while to afford the one and only Moonwatch.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

These comments are how I feel about homages, well atleast near copies. Im not comfortable with a cheap copy. I'm fine with something that puts their own spin on it though. 

I think the Bulova is different enough that I would be comfortable wearing it. Plus it's based off a historical watch, which could turn conversation away from the fact that it looks like a speedmaster.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel the same about the Bulova. When I read some of the history behind it I thought it would be a great piece. I think anyone that has an Omega can appreciate the connection the Bulova has. Is the Bulova a moon watch, no not really. Is it a interesting piece that should provide plenty of hassle free wear, yes.


----------



## Elho (Feb 5, 2015)

Santho said:


> The Ronda 5030 is an ordinary quartz chronograph movement - no sweeping hands. As far as I see, Bulova is the only (well known) brand that offers sweeping hand quartz watches.
> 
> BTW, yesterday I went to a local dealer who sells Davosa watches and had a look at the Davosa Race Legend. (It was the version with orange hands, but that shouldn't matter.) The overall impression of the watch was rather disappointing. The SRP of the Davosa is 400 €, and in comparison to Seiko chronographs with a SRP of 250 € the Davosa looks kind of cheep.


Too bad it lacks in quality. 400 EUR for a quartz must at least be a descent watch. I like the overal design though.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

MikeyAx said:


> I'd much rather not even wear a watch, than wear a cheap imitation of the real thing.
> 
> Wearing a replica says to folks, "I hope you arent keen enough to realize this is a fake and call me out on it".
> 
> ...


For me I don't feel like dropping a few grand on a watch, but I like the design. It's as simple as that. If I can have a watch design I like and save a few grand, I don't care if it says Casio on the front of it. Or Invicta for that matter. It's not about wanting to fool people into thinking I have an expensive watch.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

MikeyAx said:


> I'd much rather not even wear a watch, than wear a cheap imitation of the real thing.
> 
> Wearing a replica says to folks, "I hope you arent keen enough to realize this is a fake and call me out on it".
> 
> ...


It is sad that so many people are so worried about how others will judge their clothing that they'll go out and overspend on something they can't afford.

I proudly wear my Citizen AN-0880 and if and when I run into a Speedmaster wearer, there will be no embarrassment city. Why? Because I have confidence. I'm not worried about someone else's opinion - especially someone who is a slave to fashion trends and can't distinguish between value and fashion.

I'll honestly say, "I like your Speedmaster." And I'll mean it. And I'll say, yeah, I liked the style so I picked up this citizen for under $300. Not quite an Omega, but it sure does look good. Good on you for stepping up and getting the real deal. Will I be embarrassed? Heavens no. Because I will take that extra $3k and invest it in something and in a decade it will turn a handsome profit. I do that enough times in my life and I'll be able to afford an apartment that I can rent out. Anther decade or two and I'll be worth $100k or more than the "fashionable" guy who couldn't say "no" to having that Speedmaster.

But hey, if you're not confident enough to wear a watch that someone might mistake for a more expensive watch (very very unlikely), then spend away. But don't try to come here and drop your insecurities on us. Go find some young ladies who are shopping for D&C hand bags and maybe you can impress them with how original you are.


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

@SteamboatSteve: The Zeppelin looks really nice. Could you please post the model number.


----------



## xesto2707 (Mar 29, 2015)

can anyone tell me exactly the size of technos t4146 ( dial , lug to lug ) please


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Santho said:


> @SteamboatSteve: The Zeppelin looks really nice. Could you please post the model number.


I believe they are no longer available.

Model #7286-2


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

There is also a 7210-2 that looks very close


----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot. Unfortunately, the 7210-2 isn't available either (and because of the Valjoux 7750 movement it will be quite expensive even in used condition).


----------



## langerhans (Aug 18, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> My preference is the black, then the silver. How much are we talking about for these?


About 250$ a piece


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Interesting... What are they? Got some specs, details? Ta muchly


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

langerhans said:


> About 250$ a piece


As above!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

230OCU said:


> Interesting... What are they? Got some specs, details? Ta muchly


If you are referring to the Citizen an0880, here are some copied specs. The specs list the dial as satin black. However, I found the dial to be quite shiny.

Description:
One of the 'Oxy' series, this is a simple chronograph with classic looks which at first glance resembles the ever popular Omega Speedmaster.

Dimensions:
Diameter 39mm across bezel
Thickness 10mm
Lug width 20mm

Case:
Stainless steel - brushed finish
Fixed polished tachymeter bezel
Slightly domed mineral crystal
Non screw crown 
Water resist 100m

Dial:
Satin black dial with white baton numerals and outer luminous dots
Subdials: at 6 for constant seconds, 9 for chrono 12 hours, 12 for chrono minutes 
White timekeeping hands with luminous fill, central chrono seconds with luminous triangle
White chrono hands

Movement:
Citizen quartz 0510 12 hour chronograph 
Quickset date

Band:
Folded link with brushed outer and polished centre links
Double folding locking safety clasp
Adjustment by push blade


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Finally arrived to relatives where I had my Speedy homages mailed to while overseas this last summer.









Right off the bat, I'm liking the Technos better than the Fossil. The Fossil is just darned huge. I'll have to check the case size on both, the Technos seems to be perfect where as the Fossil is just a "little too big."

Not sure if you can see the size difference between the two:









What I like better about the Fossil is that it is a "proper" chronograph wherein the second hand is always frozen at the 12 o'clock until you activate the stop watch feature.









With the Technos, the 6 o'clock sub-dial is the chrono seconds register and the 9 o'clock dial is the minutes register.









Both chronographs only register 1 hour elapsed time.

The Timex is also a "proper" chrono and appears to have a 10 hour elapsed time register. Unfortunately, the crown is missing (new out of the box) and I can't work the chrono. Not sure how Timex will react as I believe that this is a discontinued model.

In all honesty, I'm wearing (and enjoying) the AVI-8 chrono the most. It doesn't fit into the "Speedy homage" genre but I'm on a chrono kick this year and decided to go for it when it was on an Amazon lightning deal. It also only has a 1 hour register and the second hand acts like a traditional quartz, but it is cool looking, well made and has a nice strap. When you start the chrono, for the first minute, the top dial spins once every two seconds dividing each second into tenths. Then it freezes after one minute. When you reset the chrono, the minute hand winds back (or forward if 31-60 seconds) as the minute hand in the Brit RAF flag register moves back to twelve. I'll have to shoot a YouTube video of it as it is quite cool.









In the end, my favorite is still the Citizen AN-0880 with its 12 hour register:


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the fossil not the rest... one of the things I really like about the fossil is the domed crystal... reminiscent of the older hesalite speedmaster. I don't think the other homages have this (can you confirm?). I do agree it is a big large than the others, but I suppose depends on you wrist and how you wear your watches.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Lovely collection TC, the citizen looks the best, particularly on that leather, but the technos is also nice. AVI-8's are surprisingly good


----------



## Dodomang777 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Dodomang777 said:


> View attachment 6323010
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Nice zulu


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

AN0880s


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Santho said:


> @SteamboatSteve: The Zeppelin looks really nice. Could you please post the model number.





goody2141 said:


> I believe they are no longer available.
> 
> Model #7286-2





goody2141 said:


> There is also a 7210-2 that looks very close





Santho said:


> Thanks a lot. Unfortunately, the 7210-2 isn't available either (and because of the Valjoux 7750 movement it will be quite expensive even in used condition).


Hi, it's a 7286M-2 which comes with a metal bracelet. The 7286-2 comes with a leather strap. I believe they are discontinued but pop up every now and then used.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

arislan said:


> I have the fossil not the rest... one of the things I really like about the fossil is the domed crystal... reminiscent of the older hesalite speedmaster. I don't think the other homages have this (can you confirm?). I do agree it is a big large than the others, but I suppose depends on you wrist and how you wear your watches.





230OCU said:


> Lovely collection TC, the citizen looks the best, particularly on that leather, but the technos is also nice. AVI-8's are surprisingly good


Yes, I'm really rather impressed with the AVI-8, it is getting 1/3rd wrist time this week. Rotating between the Fossil & the Technos and I have to say that I'm really quite happy with all 3; on days when I'm wearing a jacket with a metal button on the sleeve, I'm sure to wear the Fossil or the AVI-8 so that I don't scratch the Technos bracelet.

As for the Fossil, while it seemed quite large out of the box (it really is, measures 45 or 46mm NOT including the crown), it wears quite nicely and it *does look good.

*When I get home, I'll wear the Citizen AN-0880 in rotation and compare all 4 and then make another post.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Agreed, the Fossil wears nicely for its size. It hugs the wrist very well.


----------



## Elho (Feb 5, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> AN0880s


Love this one!! Still for sale somewhere?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Elho said:


> Love this one!! Still for sale somewhere?


It's a fantastic looking and handsome watch. It's probably the perfect size, too. And it's probably only $200 - $300.

Considering all of that, it's probably discontinued and not available anywhere. That seems to be the pattern.


----------



## Squiddo (Mar 2, 2009)

thats a nice looking swatch. Thats coming from a guy who grew up with the 80's plastic ones


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Elho said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> > AN0880s
> ...


Discontinued. The two black ones sold. The silver one will be going up for sale.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Elho said:


> Love this one!! Still for sale somewhere?
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


I saw one sell two weeks ago on US eBay.


----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like that Citizen. It's tough to find a smaller speedy homage.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't know if anyone posted this. Seiko 85$ brand new














Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I saw one sell two weeks ago on US eBay.


Flebay ended 09 Dec 15


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> Agreed, the Fossil wears nicely for its size. It hugs the wrist very well.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Flebay ended 09 Dec 15
> 
> View attachment 6386234


That's not a bad price!


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Now that the Citizen AN-0880 is no longer produced what is the next best homage? I want to stick with a name brand so no alpha...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

sidefx said:


> Now that the Citizen AN-0880 is no longer produced what is the next best homage? I want to stick with a name brand so no alpha...


If we haven't answered that question in 39 pages...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

sidefx said:


> Now that the Citizen AN-0880 is no longer produced what is the next best homage? I want to stick with a name brand so no alpha...


IMO, the SBPP001 is one of MY favorite homages. But this too is discontinued.

Otherwise, holdout for the Bulova Moonwatch that should be coming out soon.

The Technos is the closest example, but it has running central seconds.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> IMO, the SBPP001 is one of MY favorite homages. But this too is discontinued.
> 
> Otherwise, holdout for the Bulova Moonwatch that should be coming out soon.
> 
> The Technos is the closest example, but it has running central seconds.


Not a fan of the pushers on that Bulova... I did find a Casio EF503D-1AV it looks pretty close minus the red bits on the dial.
I really like the 39mm diameter I might just hold out for a AN0880 for a while.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Flebay ended 09 Dec 15
> 
> View attachment 6386234


Guess who bought it?  Arrived in Chicago yesterday, should be here soon.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

greene-r74 said:


> Guess who bought it?  Arrived in Chicago yesterday, should be here soon.


I thought to post the link to that auction here before it expired, but then decided against it, thought that, perhaps, a WUS'r was watching it and would be able to scoop it up at a bargain price.

Good for you!


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice, much appreciated. I kept hoping it would slip under the radar.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you like the smaller size, the SBPP001 wears wonderfully. It really is a much nicer watch than the AN0880. Its quite thin and the bracelet is very nice IMO. The AN0880 has a mediocre bracelet.



sidefx said:


> Not a fan of the pushers on that Bulova... I did find a Casio EF503D-1AV it looks pretty close minus the red bits on the dial.
> I really like the 39mm diameter I might just hold out for a AN0880 for a while.


And, if you guys had the choice, would you go with the Reduced, or Reduced Racing?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> And, if you guys had the choice, would you go with the Reduced, or Reduced Racing?


*Which size speedmaster do you prefer? 38mm reduced or 42mm speedmaster pro? Wristshots?*


goody2141 said:


> If you like the smaller size, the SBPP001 wears wonderfully. It really is a much nicer watch than the AN0880.


I'm not even sure what ann SBPP001 is, care to share some shots/stats?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> And, if you guys had the choice, would you go with the Reduced, or Reduced Racing?


Reduced, the red is way too much.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I read through all this a few weeks ago and decided on this. I got it with the black calf croc strap but it needs some break in so I switched to this Timefactors Bond. I know some don't like the date window but I do and this feels like a quality watch. Large second hand is for the chrono like it should be and as it ticks around it lines up perfectly with the markings on the dial. Don't see that much. Nice sapphire and low maintenance. Considered a real used speedy but have experienced Omega service before and choked on it. Plus I like the Sinn 103 better and if I was shelling out, it would be for one of those with white sub dials. Also, bought this from a shop two states away D. Fremont in PA for about $330 and had it in just a few days. I like it very much but am looking forward to comparing it to the Bulova moon watch soon.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> *Which size speedmaster do you prefer? 38mm reduced or 42mm speedmaster pro? Wristshots?*
> 
> I'm not even sure what ann SBPP001 is, care to share some shots/stats?


Link to Seiko SBPP001
Out of stock mostly.


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

parsig9 said:


> I read through all this a few weeks ago and decided on this. I got it with the black calf croc strap but it needs some break in so I switched to this Timefactors Bond. I know some don't like the date window but I do and this feels like a quality watch. Large second hand is for the chrono like it should be and as it ticks around it lines up perfectly with the markings on the dial. Don't see that much. Nice sapphire and low maintenance. Considered a real used speedy but have experienced Omega service before and choked on it. Plus I like the Sinn 103 better and if I was shelling out, it would be for one of those with white sub dials. Also, bought this from a shop two states away D. Fremont in PA for about $330 and had it in just a few days. I like it very much but am looking forward to comparing it to the Bulova moon watch soon.


Hey, parsig9, that looks great. Would love to see another wrist shot or two if you have them. The lug-to-lug length looks to be nice and short. Also, can you tell us your wrist size? Thanks kindly.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Eray said:


> Hey, parsig9, that looks great. Would love to see another wrist shot or two if you have them. The lug-to-lug length looks to be nice and short. Also, can you tell us your wrist size? Thanks kindly.


I'm just about 17cm so about 6.75'' . Lug to lug is 46mm.
More pics of the Davosa Race Legend


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

parsig9 said:


> I'm just about 17cm so about 6.75'' . Lug to lug is about 47mm.
> More pics:


Thanks so much for the extra pix and details. Fits you perfectly, and we have similarly sized wrists, which is what I was hoping to hear. Congrats on that new piece, and thank you again.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Eray said:


> Thanks so much for the extra pix and details. Fits you perfectly, and we have similarly sized wrists, which is what I was hoping to hear. Congrats on that new piece, and thank you again.


This is my perfect size. 42mm, 12mm thick, 20mm lugs and 45-47mm lug to lug. It is almost exactly the same fit as my Sea Master.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

What's the case diameter on the 001? And does it really have 19mm lugs?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

The SBPP001 has 20 mm lugs, and it is either 39 or 40mm diameter


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love that Citizen and have it saved to my watch list. Getting tough to find.


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Love that Citizen and have it saved to my watch list. Getting tough to find.


 I found this one by pure luck. They have 2 different numbers when searching for them. This one is marked 0510-k16008, the other being the AN-0880


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy new year folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Sitting here up at the beach for NY's and my nephew turns up with this! I initially said to him after spotting it from a distance "so you've joined the speedy club" but he said "I wish, it's just a cheap Guess I picked up"! Not mine but thought I'd post it as a speedy homage and for the price which is cheaper than most in the thread so far it's not to shabby

Decent weight, central seconds is slave to to time, bottom and left sub dials run chrono to seconds and 60 minutes, right sub dial is 24hr slave to time. Japan movement, presumably Quartz

Needless to say my nephew now thinks I'm some kind of geek examining his cheap fashion watch in such detail but there you go!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

arislan said:


> Happy new year folks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took mine for a New Years walk in an historic gaslight district in California.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

stratg5 said:


> For me I don't feel like dropping a few grand on a watch, but I like the design. It's as simple as that. If I can have a watch design I like and save a few grand, I don't care if it says Casio on the front of it. Or Invicta for that matter. It's not about wanting to fool people into thinking I have an expensive watch.


Its all relative. If you make $50k a year $500 on a watch is 1% of your annual salary. If you make $500k $5k is one percent of your salary and the additional $5k on the watch doesn't cut into your mortgage payment. I like watches so I buy what I like. Some higher end but in the end real watch collectors are really rich and $500k only gets you a handful of what's really considered high end. My feeling is its for u and if $50 I'd the right number for you, you get the best you can get for $50. My most expensive watch is the watch I value the least but at the same time it's my most orized possession in my collection. Why because my middle class family has a great tradition. Graduate college, get a Rolex, and get off the payroll.

My my first real watch was more expensive than the car I was driving at the time. My first car was scrapped to parts after both my two bros and myself drove it through two engines. All three of our rolex's are still ticking. Any Quartz is still also ticking too so rock it if you got it. And for the big boys sporting Piaget and Patek - we all hope to get there but till then homage U


----------



## JahIthBer (May 9, 2014)

That Citizen is very nice, congrats!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really like the tapered Speedy lugs on the EF-503


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Its all relative. If you make $50k a year $500 on a watch is 1% of your annual salary. If you make $500k $5k is one percent of your salary and the additional $5k on the watch doesn't cut into your mortgage payment...


Yeah, go over to the Rolex forum - I'm sure <1% of those guys make $500k+ :roll:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Really like the tapered Speedy lugs on the EF-503


Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


Sweet mod! Love the 503 series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


That's a great mod. I like it much better without the red.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Really like the tapered Speedy lugs on the EF-503
> ...


Awesome man. I've always wanted to do this. Never cared for the red. This looks great.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


Great job on that Casio! Where did you source those hands? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


This is how it should have been from the start.



yoginasser said:


> Great job on that Casio! Where did you source those hands? If you don't mind me asking.


Yes. I would like to know.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I was pretty excited about it.



brandon\ said:


> This is how it should have been from the start.


Indeed!



yoginasser said:


> Where did you source those hands? If you don't mind me asking.


The second hand was from Otto Frei (.17 hole, 13mm length) and had to be trimmed; I originally wanted a silver arrow hand, but had trouble sourcing one with the right diameter hole. The silver subdial came from another EF503 head.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


Sweet perfection.

Also reminds me of the old Citizen automatic 67-9313:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Technos getting a walk in our first Missouri snow:


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Speedmaster dark side of moon homage:

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/watche...-black-stainless-steel-watch-sku-ch3028p.html

Domed Crystal! Also, can't tell if 3rd hand is chrono second or time second.... damn.. been wanting a DSOTM homage for a while...but funds is tight right now...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


Wow :-O Pretty amazing what chainging two hands can do!!! Did you do the mod yourself?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Technos getting a walk in our first Missouri snow:
> 
> View attachment 6748330


Looks great, I'm always over the fence with this one, how do u like it?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

There's the newer VC coming out with a Speedmaster vibe.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160120/a638a3de061a99f336165e4d6509258c.jpg


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great, I'm always over the fence with this one, how do u like it?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


very solid case & bracelet - I'd say that the ONLY downside for this watch (aside from mineral vs. sapphire) is that the main seconds hand is a seconds hand and not the chrono hand. On this watch the chrono seconds is at the 6 o'clock position and the minutes counter is at 9 o'clock. Oh, and as I think about it, it would be nice (like the Citizen AN 0880) if it had a 12 hour register instead of only a 1 hour register.

But for the price and the feel, I'm always impressed when I wear it.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Just got my Timex T2P041 back from warranty - no charge and they paid shipping both ways. BTW: Timex doesn't offer this, but if you email them and complain, they'll send you a shipping label if its broken out of the box.

Upon examination I was a bit miffed that the second hand was off by two seconds and the 1/20th second hand was off but in reading the manual I see that I can adjust both. The second hand is at 12 o'clock but off by a 1/2 second, irritating, but what can I say for $78? Also, the 1/20th hand doesn't work, but who cares, battery waster to have that thing spinning - I'd rather use the juice for Indiglo.

Also in my mailbox was a $13 Amazon strap I picked up (very nice quality if I may say so) and I immediately swapped it out for the bracelet. I have to say that the combo - to my eye - looks much nicer and it is much more comfortable to wear:









Downside: only a 30 minute chrono.

Upside: the large seconds hand IS the chrono seconds









6 o'clock subdial is the regular seconds hand, minutes counter in the 10 o'clock.

Lume is quite decent:









And it has Indiglo :-!









Wears quite nice and is a great "everyday beater" with a nice Speedy look.









One thing that I don't always like about my mechanical watches is that if the lume isn't charged or it is a "low light" (not no light) environment, sometimes I can't see the time. The Indiglo changes that and even after I took the initial photos, sometime later in the 1/2 lit living room, the lume still seemed quite bright to me:









Hope it gives me some good use over the next few years.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Best speedmaster lookalike, homage, 
Vfm.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just got my Timex T2P041 back from warranty...


Thanks StogieNinja that was my 1,000th like received :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just got my Timex T2P041 back from warranty...
> 
> View attachment 6999410


Just FYI: I went to bed at midnight and at 0530 I could clearly make out the lume.

... and this watch has an interesting "time change" feature. When you put the crown in the B (first pull out) position, it clicks the hours forward or backwards one hour with each click. In this way, if you fly from Chicago to Los Angeles, you only need to click twice and you don't loose your minutes and seconds settings.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

nicholas.d said:


> Best speedmaster lookalike, homage,
> Vfm.


The black bezel markings on mine peeled off, so i removed the rest and the bezel is all polished now. The crystal is plastic and the plastic links on the band are prone to failure, i would only recommend it if you find it dirt cheap, not worth more than 60$ IMHO. Still pretty nice looking watch when in top condition


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Gregorinho said:


> The black bezel markings on mine peeled off, so i removed the rest and the bezel is all polished now. The crystal is plastic and the plastic links on the band are prone to failure, i would only recommend it if you find it dirt cheap, not worth more than 60$ IMHO. Still pretty nice looking watch when in top condition


I had it for almost 10 years...
None of what you mentioned happened...
Never had a single problem 
Sold it for 60 euro 
It couldn't serve me better...


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Here on leather strap...
Old pic...


----------



## uwebeinvp (Feb 13, 2016)

langerhans said:


> Who wants one?
> Aubergine/Blue/Grey/Black
> 
> View attachment 5980642


Hi langerhans,

is there still one available for sale?

The one with the silver dial perhaps? AN0880-57A or ANA0880-57J?

Anybody else selling a Citizen AN0880-57A?

Greetings from Germany


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

My newest: The Technos t4146sb. Well built and good looking!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

there is an alpha speedmaster in the FS forum here if anybody is interested. Not mine, I just noticed it last night as I was scrolling.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

PatjeB said:


> My newest: The Technos t4146sb. Well built and good looking!


Looks very sharp with that rally strap!


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

PatjeB said:


> My newest: The Technos t4146sb. Well built and good looking!


Tricky guy to have taken the picture precisely when the second hand was at 12 oclock on the dial, so it looks like a real chrono hand  Nice looking watch though.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

You got me!  Let's call it on 'an eye for detail'

here's another one with a custom raelley strap in another brown


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Certina's DS-2 line has a Speedy vibe, this one in particular:

DS-2 Chronograph | Certina

The movement is high-accuracy quartz to boot. I have the titanium version (had red dial accents too), dimensions and shape are indeed close to my Speedy Pro.

Considering Certina is part of the Swatch family it's not surprising. The main problem for customers in the western hemisphere is Certina is difficult (to put it lightly) to purchase.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

Were there any homages that have a 22mm lug width? Scrolling page by page is taking quite a while. Thanks!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I know the Fossil sport editions are 22mm but, they are discoed.


DonPatrizio said:


> Were there any homages that have a 22mm lug width? Scrolling page by page is taking quite a while. Thanks!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> I know the Fossil sport editions are 22mm but, they are discoed.


Thanks. I'm basically looking for a Seiko Spirit SBPP001 but slightly larger.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

TroyNVie said:


> Old Graf Zeppelin Image
> 
> Anyone know what this watch is/where to find one?
> 
> Thanks.


Here is the newer model. I prefer the old one.










Edit: I have tried posting the link to the new Graf Zeppelin, but my post count is too low! Makes me wonder how I just posted an image in the post above...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

This Fossil is similar to a Speedy and in the bigger size I'm looking for. How hard is it to remove "Fossil" from the dial?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd imagine troublesome as you would need to decase the movement and remove the hands etc. Also should be noted that model has a running center seconds hand and the sub dial at 6 is the chrono hand and negates the tach on the bezel. Only thing that kept me from buying one.

Keep and eye on watchrecon they pop up from time to time. (Fossil Sport Edition)


DonPatrizio said:


> This Fossil is similar to a Speedy and in the bigger size I'm looking for. How hard is it to remove "Fossil" from the dial?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Now that my watches have been jail-broken from customs, I've been working my way through my monthly rotation.

I got a PM asking me if I still liked my Technos and would I recommend it to others:

In short, yes!

Love this watch - some of the others were changed to leather straps as their bracelets were weak but this one has a nice bracelet. Technos getting some beach time:









And with flash:


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This ZENO is not too far off, but at that price (1980 euro) and general lack of availability, one may as well get the Omega...









Powered by a Lemania 1873 (handwinding). See here and here for more info.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

The Zeno is lovely but hell yes at this price get the real thing used from the classifieds!


----------



## cpapi (Nov 12, 2015)

wow i love those pieces


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

This Seiko SND36P1 already mentioned would be perfect with a black bezel. How hard is getting the bezel replaced with one with white numbers over black?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fossil added a new speedy like watch recently. The Sport 54 (ch3024) is a lot like the Decker, but the dial looks better IMO. However, I'm sure it probably uses the same movement that is in the Decker which has running central seconds. I haven't had the chance to see it in person yet.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Yup, based on several photos the central seconds hand is a runner and the sub-dial is the chrono. Shame really.



goody2141 said:


> Fossil added a new speedy like watch recently. The Sport 54 (ch3024) is a lot like the Decker, but the dial looks better IMO. However, I'm sure it probably uses the same movement that is in the Decker which has running central seconds. I haven't had the chance to see it in person yet.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Now that my watches have been jail-broken from customs, I've been working my way through my monthly rotation.
> 
> I got a PM asking me if I still liked my Technos and would I recommend it to others:
> 
> ...


Nice!! I have one as well and love it!!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

AN0880


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> AN0880


I thought you sold it!?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I found another, but this one is being sold as well. Still can't get past the shiny dial, and that it doesn't wear well with straps.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

Dibs first in line to buy!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> I found another, but this one is being sold as well. Still can't get past the shiny dial, and that it doesn't wear well with straps.


I think I'll fish mine out of the Pelican case and wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Here's my lightly modified black EF-503. Got rid of all the red, and had a sapphire crystal installed. It's pretty much perfection now!


That mod looks great. Who did it for you?

I have asked a couple of different guys that do mods for me and both have said they can't remove the paint or they don't work on Casios!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vision009 said:


> That mod looks great. Who did it for you?
> 
> I have asked a couple of different guys that do mods for me and both have said they can't remove the paint or they don't work on Casios!


He swapped the hands from a donor watch.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Vision009 said:


> That mod looks great. Who did it for you?
> 
> I have asked a couple of different guys that do mods for me and both have said they can't remove the paint or they don't work on Casios!


Sorry, just saw this. Yeah, the work was done by a friend of a friend, but the subdial hand was from another watch. Second hand came from ofrei.com. Cheers!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

$650 buy it now on eBay, Citizen AN 0880


----------



## jmcafee (Apr 10, 2015)

Reduced to $600. Guessing it will keep walking down a little. Rare and I'd love to pick it up, but $600 seems too high.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

greene-r74 said:


> I found this one by pure luck. They have 2 different numbers when searching for them.This one is marked 0510-k16008, the other being the AN-0880


There is another similar model, the *Citizen AN5120-53. *Here it is beside the *Citizen AN-0880.
*No tachymeter on bezel, inner chapter ring


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

With these UHFs out now, the out of production Citizen doesn't seem to be the only option for Speedmaster style. Then again Bulova is majority owned by Citizen, same same but different.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Not a bad looking affordable quartz homage here:

http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I didn't know about this watch until a few minutes ago.

[Seiko] Wired AGAW401. Just a little over $100 u.s.d. with Seiko's mechaquartz movement.

I wish I would have found this when I was looking for a chrono.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> $650 buy it now on eBay, Citizen AN 0880
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7907002&d=1461575297"]
> 
> ...


Not an AN0880, it's a VO10-5892 or AN5120.

Not worth $600 at all. IMO it is a nicer watch than the AN0880 though.

100 scale on bezel is for the 1/100 movement of the central hand. The central seconds makes one revolution every second.

Also, it kind of resembles the SINN 103.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Citizen AN0880-57E/0510-K16008


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

wosk said:


> Damn, just read that aswell. Would feel kind of strange to wear a "chronograph" with phoney buttons and dials... Any takes on a quartz variant then?


The dials and buttons are not phoney they just represent and actuate different functions.If any one takes the time to look at the watch closely they can see it is not a chronograph but a 3 eye dial.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I ordered one of the vratislavias as the citizen's are like hens teeth


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> The dials and buttons are not phoney they just represent and actuate different functions.If any one takes the time to look at the watch closely they can see it is not a chronograph but a 3 eye dial.


The Alpha in that post doesn't even come up anymore. That was from September 2008.

I do hate Fauxnographs. There are lots of multi-function Daytona and Omega Seamaster PO homages available from China.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Casio MTP4500D-1AV on sale at Target. Originally $48 now down to $34 (use code MEMDAY30). Change to a strap and it's pretty good for the price.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I finally got around to moding my Casio EF503. Rather than going for the full on redless mod, I opted to the lessred mod. Only swapping out the red subdial hand for a silver one. 







I tried to capture Portland's newest bridge (Tilikum) in the background.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

These don't come up very often, looks like Panchoskywalker has an AN-0880 up at ePrey:
Citizen Speedmaster Chronograph AN0880 57E or 0510 K16008 | eBay


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

It has also been listed on f29 as well.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

A4S said:


> It has also been listed on f29 as well.


Interestingly, I looked for it there but didn't see it.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Interestingly, I looked for it there but didn't see it.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/citizen-speedmaster-chronograph-an0880-57e-0510-k16008-3233218.html


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

I was doing my own search for the Fossil alternative and came across the Rotary GS00364/04


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

That's elegant in its simplicity and I think unlike it. Do you know if the large seconds hand moves constantly or is it fixed unless the chrono is in use?

Edit: answering my own question: it does move. Bummer.


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm struggling to find anything beyond the basic details on it...I will update if I do, unless someone beats me to it.

EDIT: Appears to move on its own -


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> I finally got around to moding my Casio EF503. Rather than going for the full on redless mod, I opted to the lessred mod. Only swapping out the red subdial hand for a silver one.
> View attachment 8316194
> 
> I tried to capture Portland's newest bridge (Tilikum) in the background.


Very nice! Where did you source the hand?

Wore mine today, though this pic is from last week...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jajola said:


> I was doing my own search for the Fossil alternative and came across the Rotary GS00364/04
> 
> View attachment 8357026


Wow. Hadn't seen that one, very nice!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Very nice! Where did you source the hand?
> 
> Wore mine today, though this pic is from last week...


I got a donor and gifted the one with 2 red subdial hands to my nephew.  Interesting combo with that lavender shirt btw.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> I got a donor and gifted the one with 2 red subdial hands to my nephew.  Interesting combo with that lavender shirt btw.


Not sure if you mean it's good or bad... I'm not much of a fashion guy. I don't follow the rules, so sometimes I come off looking edgy-sharp, but more often just a little goofy.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I got a donor and gifted the one with 2 red subdial hands to my nephew.  Interesting combo with that lavender shirt btw.


surely, you (you = we all collectively) can order hands from the factory or find some aftermarket?

Seems like the thing to do, make a batch of 500 in China for .32 cents each and sell them for $9.99 on the Bay.

... just ... need ... more .... time, if only ... could reach .... utility belt ...


----------



## DocMastah (Jun 10, 2016)

Here's a nice one:


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

Look for a Seiko 7A28-704A. I can't post a picture yet, so google images for the 7A28-704A. Quartz, 15 jewels, military-grade watch. Vintage, but worth the hunt.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jajola said:


> I'm struggling to find anything beyond the basic details on it...I will update if I do, unless someone beats me to it.
> 
> EDIT: Appears to move on its own -


It drives me nuts when they show setting the time in a video for a chronograph, but not the chronograph starting, running, and resetting.


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> It drives me nuts when they show setting the time in a video for a chronograph, but not the chronograph starting, running, and resetting.


They must think people don't care or won't notice (or both).


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> Not sure if you mean it's good or bad... I'm not much of a fashion guy. I don't follow the rules, so sometimes I come off looking edgy-sharp, but more often just a little goofy.


I meant it in a good way.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

These don't come up very often but when they do, they sell quickly. For anyone interested:

*Citizen Chronograph AN5120-53E - very clean*

$335, but it now at ePrey


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wish this one was a little smaller, otherwise I would be keeping it.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> Wish this one was a little smaller, otherwise I would be keeping it.


Really don't understand what the issue is with "larger" watches. I've got quite thin wrists and I picked up a Timex Expedition in 45mm - been wearing it all week. Put in a 38mm watch today and it looked like I was wearing my sister's watch from 1983.

I think the 45mm size is just perfect, for any size wrist.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

If the watch fit like this on your wrists, you'd understand.

Not my wrist nor watch, though 45mm chronos are also, sadly, too big for my liking.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

zetaplus93 said:


> If the watch fit like this on your wrists, you'd understand.
> 
> Not my wrist nor watch, though 45mm chronos are also, sadly, too big for my liking.


If you go back up a few posts, you'll see it was 45mm, not 75mm :-d


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish this one was a little smaller, otherwise I would be keeping it.
> ...


It's a personal preference. For this watch, I would prefer something a little smaller. I have a few other watches that are the same diameter that I wear and enjoy, but aren't nearly as thick. They are also more toolish than the BMW, which I think works for that style of watch. I could easily wear the Fossil CH2921 that is the same diameter, but is much much thinner.

I want something that is a little more classic looking on MY wrist.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

SBPP001 vs Moonwatch

I actually think the SBPP001 wears a little too small. It's diameter is nice, but wears so thin. Both are amazing watch, but I still have qualms with both.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> SBPP001 vs Moonwatch
> 
> I actually think the SBPP001 wears a little too small. It's diameter is noce, but wears so think. Both are amazing watch, but I still have qualms with both.


Nice cork strap. Where can i acquire one like that?


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

goody2141 said:


> Wish this one was a little smaller, otherwise I would be keeping it.


Goody2141, what strap is that? That looks really good on that watch. Where did you buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

goody2141 said:


>


That shot makes the Bulova look comically big.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The SBPP001 is almost comically thin. It's the thinnest watch I have come across.

Sean, the black rally is an ultra affordable $9ish strap from ebay. It's kind of stiff, but looks really good. Kind of thick on the top side, which worked for the Moonwatch since the lug holes were near the case.
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/391387088745

Ninzeo, the cork is from etsy, another ultra affordable strap that I rally'd myself
https://www.etsy.com/listing/250934715/cork-watch-straps-portuguese-natural


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello folks i have just became a member. I got into collecting watches three months ago and now i am hooked. Most of my watches are speedmaster homage, the first one i pulled the trigger on was the Casio Edifice EF-503D due to all the great comments and photos from you guys. _Then i got the __Cjiaba Speedmaster and after that i was abscessed in finding as many Speedmaster homage watches as i could. The Technos T4146SB came next then the Edifice EFR-502D. I wanted to post my latest (The Berliget Speedmaster) I don't know if anyone has posted this watch on here before. It has to be as close as it gets to the Gen with a few subtle differences so not to cause a lawsuit. The watch weighs 147g is all stainless steel with solid link bracelet and solid end links. It uses the DG2813 movement from what i can gather. Running central seconds and running seconds on the 6 o'clock subdial, subdial at 3 is month of the year and dial at 9 is day of the week. I am not sure but the crystal might be sapphire i did the water drop test and it sat there like a blob i am no expert you guys would know a lot more than i would on how to test for sapphire. Please let me know what you all think of the watch? Oh I almost forgot the price i paid was £40 the price randomly changes from £39 to £64. So far it has been a great time keeper and looks and feels amazing. Like a blend of the Moon watch and the






Automatic date Speedy.






















































_


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thought i should try and upload better photos of my BERLIGET SPEEDMASTER.


----------



## brenth561 (Aug 10, 2016)

orinoco1973 said:


> Thought i should try and upload better photos of my BERLIGET SPEEDMASTER.


Where did you purchase this? If you could only choose one of the speedmaster homage that you have which would you pick? I like the Berliget but am torn between the EF503D and the technos. I plan to wear with a black leather band.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

if you feel comfortable with the size / and or if your wrists are big~ish (mine are near about 8") the I totally recommend the Bulova moonwatch.... disclosure...I'm not a big homage fan, as I don't really wish to be confused for someone aspiring to anything I am not??

but whatever everyone should do what they want.... anyways for me I like the bulova..it isn't trying to be something it isn't .... I personally kinda wish they have made it a bit smaller but it works on my wrists certainly (well in my view). super accurate for me so far... looks great in person (imho).


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brenth561 said:


> Where did you purchase this? If you could only choose one of the speedmaster homage that you have which would you pick? I like the Berliget but am torn between the EF503D and the technos. I plan to wear with a black leather band.


I'd go with the EF503D.

First and foremost, it's the only one with its own identity. Yeah, it's known as the Casio Speedmaster, but it doesn't come off as an intentional homage the way the other two do. Furthermore, the "Chronometer" and "Swiss Made" on the dial of the Berliget are flat-out lies. I don't even think the Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch/FOIS) is chronometer certified. (The automatic Co-Axial Speedies are.)

Second, it's the only proper chronograph. The Berliget isn't a chrono at all and the Technos has a central running seconds hand - the chronograph seconds is on a subdial, making the tachymeter a useless decoration.

Finally, it's the only one from a reputable brand. Technos is almost there. But you know you're getting a solid watch from Casio.


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

brenth561 said:


> Where did you purchase this? If you could only choose one of the speedmaster homage that you have which would you pick? I like the Berliget but am torn between the EF503D and the technos. I plan to wear with a black leather band.


I picked it up on that Chinese site beginning with "Ali" . I really wish it didn't have swiss made and chronometer written on the dial but i am a sucker for the Speedmaster look. The Berliget is 100% Chinese made and is pretty well built for the price. If i could choose it would 200% be the Edifice EF-503D because it is such a beautiful watch both in looks and build quality with an identity all of it's own and that bracelet is outstanding. Technos watch company has a long history beginning in 1924 in Switzerland the _T4146SB is a very well made watch for the price tag and looks almost identical to the Speedy pro but with a shorter lug to lug length. As has been mentioned a few times is the Bulova moon watch with it's real space/moon story and is at the top of my list. I will go for the steel bracelet version of the Bulova, that watch is so nice and the size is perfect for my 8" wrist size. If you are on a budget I would 200% go with the Edifice EF-503D.
_


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

atarione said:


> if you feel comfortable with the size / and or if your wrists are big~ish (mine are near about 8") the I totally recommend the Bulova moonwatch.... disclosure...I'm not a big homage fan, as I don't really wish to be confused for someone aspiring to anything I am not??
> 
> but whatever everyone should do what they want.... anyways for me I like the bulova..it isn't trying to be something it isn't .... I personally kinda wish they have made it a bit smaller but it works on my wrists certainly (well in my view). super accurate for me so far... looks great in person (imho).
> 
> View attachment 9057066


I love that Bulova I will definitely be picking one up on a steel bracelet soon. It has a real space/moon history and looks amazing.


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I'd go with the EF503D.
> 
> First and foremost, it's the only one with its own identity. Yeah, it's known as the Casio Speedmaster, but it doesn't come off as an intentional homage the way the other two do. Furthermore, the "Chronometer" and "Swiss Made" on the dial of the Berliget are flat-out lies. I don't even think the Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch/FOIS) is chronometer certified. (The automatic Co-Axial Speedies are.)
> 
> ...


I agree the EF-503D is the way to go. I found the Berliget while searching tachymeter on "Ali X" , when i seen the berliget i knew it was a complete Speedy ripoff. They have copied the Speedmaster Date 32330404006001 with minor differences on the dial , berliget uses a flat bezel like the Moon watch while the Speedmaster Date 32330404006001 has a sloping bezel. It's a blend of the two speedmasters. No chronograph or chronometer that's all faux on the berliget but it really does look the part and has good quality build for the small price. 







Image taken from the Internet​


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice thread. Just what I had been looking for of speedy homage. 

Btw, the Technos T4146SB new selling price seems to had jumped to around $150, instead of around $90 when it first appeared on this thread. For those who had owned it, still worth the current higher price? I asked because I really like the overal look of this homage (or copy, whatever). I was thinking of Nezumi Voiture, preorder of €299 now. But I am a bracelet guy and don't really care about centre running second hand.

Also, is the Technos T4146SB capable withstanding water activities like bathing and swimming? I think it is stated as 100 meter water resistance. But I am a bit paranoid when I swim with watches without the screw-in crown.

Thanks for the feedback, if any.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Seiko SSG001

i haven't read this whole thread but this watch is pretty sweet. Multi-band atomic solar Quartz. I think this is a sweet watch.


----------



## camerasncoffee (Feb 14, 2016)

Got this in the mail today, inspired by Ticonderoga


__
https://flic.kr/p/LLj5oy

timex by bHandy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ The case back is pretty sexy, too.


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> ^ The case back is pretty sexy, too.


https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1602-01/index.html

I went in thinking that people would have been talking about this one for years, it looks like it has only been available for about a month? Nice piece, but draw backs are hardex crystal and 48mm as per ebay (although if you like big, then this should make you happy). 42-40 would have been better IMHO. Looks like a solid piece, I may have to get one eventually. Hardlex may not be sapphire but the positive thing is that it would be cheap to change if it got scratched.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

orinoco1973 said:


> I found the Berliget while searching tachymeter on "Ali X" , when i seen the berliget i knew it was a complete Speedy ripoff. They have copied the Speedmaster Date 32330404006001 with minor differences on the dial , berliget uses a flat bezel like the Moon watch while the Speedmaster Date 32330404006001 has a sloping bezel. It's a blend of the two speedmasters. No chronograph or chronometer that's all faux on the berliget but it really does look the part and has good quality build for the small price.​



So it's a fake, a replica - not an homage? To me there's a huge difference between a replica (e.g. copying the Swiss Made, and fake dials that don't do anything) and an homage. Many other actual homages are posted in this thread, or see Janis Trading's NTH for another example of what's an homage.

I think you can and should buy / wear whatever you want be it a $10 fake or a $10K rarity, but... Why post a fake / replica in an homage thread?​


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

It's not passing itself off as an omega of any kind, they've put their own brand name on it. So a fake it is not.


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

I double posted sorry can the mods please delete this thanks.


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> So it's a fake, a replica - not an homage? To me there's a huge difference between a replica (e.g. copying the Swiss Made, and fake dials that don't do anything) and an homage. Many other actual homages are posted in this thread, or see Janis Trading's NTH for another example of what's an homage.
> 
> I think you can and should buy / wear whatever you want be it a $10 fake or a $10K rarity, but... Why post a fake / replica in an homage thread?


It does not have the omega name or logo on it. The watch has it's own brand name on it so it cannot be called a fake. Going by what you think you could say the same about the Technos T4146SB and the davosa race legend and many more. The sub dials are not fake either the 3 o'clock dial shows the month of the year the 6 o'clock dial has running seconds and the 9 o'clock dial shows the day of the week. The only negative thing about the Berliget is the swiss made on the dial. It is all stainless steel with solid link bracelet and solid end links and keeps great time. The power reserve is great too , I put it away in the watch case and came back 2 days later and it was still running and keeping the correct time.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

+1 for Bulova


----------



## orinoco1973 (Aug 13, 2016)

I love that Bulova.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Just stumbled across this - no idea of quality but it looks the part...Behold, Dolce Segreto! Which apparently is Italian for "sweet secret"...


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

After few times looking this Citizen CA0455-02E (calibre B612 with 1/5 second chronograph, made in Japan, produced since 2013, 10 bar water resistant), now I'm lusting for it. I don't like another colors (CA0454-56H olive, CA0454-56E black dial, CA0454-56A "Panda", CA0455-53E black coating) because the red accent on CA0455-02E make me love it.
There is better option for me, CA0020-56E, superior in terms of weight (because titanium make it ligther and plus have Super Titanium treating), using same movement, sapphire glass, but I don't like the design.
One of the best things for me the dials doesn't cluttered with words like water resistance rating, only Citizen logo on it. I will buy it ASAP

*Not my pictures*


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Ooh, that one is nice with the red accents.

I have the panda dial version.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


>


Very nice! What model?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

robbery said:


> Very nice! What model?


It is CA0454-56A.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree the EF-503D is the way to go. Casio quality and durability.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't want to get shot, so I will exit quickly.
Invicta 23123
I have never seen this in person. I have seriously considered buying this and debranding the dial and case side.









Subdials remind me of a Rolex Paul Newman Daytona.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Just picked up this Casio Edifice EF503 the other day. It's my first chronograph, and I have to say I'm impressed. It's a great watch for the money, with a quality of materials and fit and finish that are way above its price point.










Plus, it looks great on leather.

Now I just have to decide if I go to the effort of changing out the red subdial and center chrono sweep seconds hands for silver ones to better complete the Speedmaster Homage look.

Personally, I quite like the accents that the red hands give this watch, but just in case I decide to make the switch, can anyone tell me the center whole sizes of these hands so that I know which ones to order?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

nello said:


> I don't want to get shot, so I will exit quickly.
> Invicta 23123
> I have never seen this in person. I have seriously considered buying this and debranding the dial and case side.
> 
> ...


Seems like a good find - as long as it's not 48mm.

Edit - it's 40mm and ten bucks cheaper here: http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...s_variance_id=337399&promotion_code=PBD311687. And in sure there's some coupon codes online.

And here's the movement if anybody cares.

http://www.esslinger.com/hattori-ja...ement-vd53-date-at-4-30-overall-height-6-8mm/


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just picked up this Casio Edifice EF503 the other day. It's my first chronograph, and I have to say I'm impressed. It's a great watch for the money, with a quality of materials and fit and finish that are way above its price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Miyota OS10.

http://calibercorner.com/miyota-caliber-0s10/

I've been thinking of doing the same thing since I saw that mod done.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Seems like a good find - as long as it's not 48mm.
> 
> Edit - it's 40mm and ten bucks cheaper here: http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...s_variance_id=337399&promotion_code=PBD311687. And in sure there's some coupon codes online.
> 
> ...


Do you think the "invicta" will pop out of the dial like the 8926 dials. Two posts?
Am I remembering that right?


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

For those that like speedy's and mickey mouse.

Beams, Over the Stripes


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

nello said:


> I don't want to get shot, so I will exit quickly.
> Invicta 23123
> I have never seen this in person. I have seriously considered buying this and debranding the dial and case side.
> 
> ...


So far my favorite Daytona homage out, and favorite Invicta. May have to look in to it. Vd53 movement is meh, but I can handle it for a cheap watch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> So far my favorite Daytona homage out, and favorite Invicta. May have to look in to it. Vd53 movement is meh, but I can handle it for a cheap watch.


Please post real life pictures if you do.

I swear these used to use a "real" chronograph movement where the central second hand was the stopwatch seconds.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Race Legend on TF M-Sport


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

Just found a new (to me) very speedmasterish model, the Vagary Rockwell chrono : IA9-314-51 | Vagary by Citizen









What is interesting is that the Citizen movement is a real chrono, with central second hand used by chronometer. Also Vagary is a Citizen company.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9562002
> 
> 
> View attachment 9562026


Really like the alpha 
Can these still be bought

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

mr mash said:


> anabuki said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9562002&d=1475434893"]
> ...


I believe so. Armida makes a similar Daytona homage, but with big date at 12.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

sebastienb said:


> Just found a new (to me) very speedmasterish model, the Vagary Rockwell chrono : IA9-314-51 | Vagary by Citizen
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9685210&d=1476876405"]
> 
> ...


Looks like a decent alternative to the new VC chronos. I like the color schemes, but dislike the semi-shiny dials/subdials. Also 44mm is a bit large for my liking.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just came across this Riedenschild Sportmaster Pro. Looks pretty good. Runs a Miyota 6s movement, but 45mm diameter is just slightly outside my preference for this style of watch.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Just came across this Riedenschild Sportmaster Pro. Looks pretty good. Runs a Miyota 6s movement, but 45mm diameter is just slightly outside my preference for this style of watch.


You do realize that dial says "SportMarterPro"? 

According to the Urban Dictionary:

"Marter 
A marter is a muted farter who later admits to his or her flatulence. He or she will fart silently, but later admit to it in order to restore order to the crowd who are trying to find the culprit.

The word comes from both Martyr ( to die for ones beliefs ), and Muted-Farter. 
Person 1 : Ahh that stinks, but I didn't hear it! Who did that? 
Person 2 : Eugh that's gross! 
Person 3 : Who did that? 
Person 4 : Not me! 
Person 2 : Not me! 
Person 5 : It was I, I am the marter. "


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe not the best Speedy homage, but I think it is great value for the price.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> > Just came across this Riedenschild Sportmaster Pro. Looks pretty good. Runs a Miyota 6s movement, but 45mm diameter is just slightly outside my preference for this style of watch.
> ...


Haha, good catch and find on the definition.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Maybe not the best Speedy homage, but I think it is great value for the price.
> View attachment 9733226
> 
> View attachment 9733234


Agreed - I found out about this Vratislavia watch many months ago on this thread, and now that I'm wearing it -- am quite impressed at the value.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

My Casio EF-503D just got relieved of its Speedmaster duty. Though in fairness, this watch has its own thing going on, and probably should not be considered an homage. Still, the resemblance does allow it to be used as these square Speedmasters would be; only cooler imho.
First the Omegas:

















And now the Certina DS Podium Square:









The width of the case is 37.7mm. But due to its square shape, it wears much bigger, as in a diagonal of 53.3mm. So you get a beefy wrist presence, with a very comfortable l2l of 48.2mm; perfect for the slim wristed such as myself. Other measurements are 12mm case thickness (quartz version), and 23mm lug width. It comes in black and white, quartz and auto.









The tachymeter bezel was polished by the previous owner, which removed the paint in the engraved numbers. I promptly repainted the bezel and it looks nice again. Thanks WUS for all the walkthroughs on how to do it!









The heft and width of the solid bracelet really add to the Podium's substance. It's nice to feel so much watch sit so comfortably on my wrist.









I don't think I'll sell my Casio, but I do think that the honeymoon with the Certina will be extended.


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow I've never seen that Certina before. Very cool.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Really happy with this Apollo 15 moon watch. It's no Speedmaster but for an everyday beater tied in with the space program I couldn't be happier:


----------



## Revilo2112 (Dec 25, 2016)

does anyone have a Technos Speedmaster in either black or blue they are willing to sell? please message me if you have one available


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

That Certina is really nice.



yoginasser said:


> My Casio EF-503D just got relieved of its Speedmaster duty. Though in fairness, this watch has its own thing going on, and probably should not be considered an homage. Still, the resemblance does allow it to be used as these square Speedmasters would be; only cooler imho.
> First the Omegas:
> 
> View attachment 9774338
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just received this today.








The dial look a bit whiter than what you can see in the pic below.








For the next pic below, the dial should look a bit more yellowish. Try imagine between the above and below pics.








Very nice side profile. I'm liking this more and more.








Nice buckle too.








Signed crown.








And wow, I love the mechanical like reset pusher.


----------



## gabe120 (Dec 27, 2016)

This is my Ralliart watch it found years ago in a thrift shop in Japan. Being a Mitsubishi Evo fanatic I've owned 4 including the Evo TME RS I still own, I had to have it. It's based off the Citizen an5120-53e, and seem to be pretty rare. 

I did a DSOTM homage by swapping the straps, but preferred having the red stitching on the outside as opposed to only the inside.


----------



## gabe120 (Dec 27, 2016)

Same watch as above when I had a metal band on it.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

gabe120 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10320618&d=1482862120"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool piece. A little flashy for me, but still cool. Such a fun movement.

I've seen a few variations of that Citizen. I know Beams and another brand called Victim have used that model to make their own versions. Not sure how many else are out there.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fossil speedy

Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

I gotta go with the original here...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jibba1229 said:


> I gotta go with the original here...


Lucky for you, there are original threads for you to visit and comment in. They are in the Omega forum, not the affordable forum. Troll.


----------



## wasney (Dec 10, 2016)

Man, you guys all make me jealous. Been browsing eBay the last month trying to find a good prices used homage. If anyone happens to have a oldy they wanna pass on  trying to hunt down a panda style. Haha!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Why, oh why did Citizen stop making the AN 0880? LOL


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

sebastienb said:


> Just found a new (to me) very speedmasterish model, the Vagary Rockwell chrono : IA9-314-51 | Vagary by Citizen
> 
> View attachment 9685210
> 
> ...


That's fantastic! I need to find it in the USA!

:-D


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> You do realize that dial says "SportMarterPro"?
> 
> According to the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> ...


I laughed out loud to this. But then I'm secretly 12 years old anyway.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Well gents, it seems that Alpha has been back up to it. For 155 Euros, or 180 Euros (both appear to be the same watch) - it looks like they have a new Speedy homage. And, it looks much better than the old one.

Old version:









New version, available here.









Only downside is the seconds hand, a quick mod with some white spray paint should fix that.

Here is a page link to the chrono page for this site.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

In reading their VAT policy - if you're from outside the EU, deduct 20% for VAT taxes.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Well gents, it seems that Alpha has been back up to it. For 155 Euros, or 180 Euros (both appear to be the same watch) - it looks like they have a new Speedy homage. And, it looks much better than the old one.
> 
> Old version:
> 
> ...


If only that chrono hand was white.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> If only that chrono hand was white.


With an Alpha, it is so easy to remove the second hand. Lay it on a piece of cardboard, a shot of Krylon white, put it back on. Or, buy a Speedmaster looking hand and swap it.

I can't understand what dolt mind puts a red hand on this watch.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Not a new photo, but I'm still in the honeymoon phase a year later.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

From the thread *Alpha Watches

*


Deandee said:


> Here is my new alpha speedmaster automatic with full chronograph function and seconds at 3 oclock. I changed the red chrono hand that it came with by giving it a quick lick of white paint...Been wearing it for just over a month now and so far it has performed well.I regulated the movement and now it goes about 2 seconds fast per day.Been swimming with it daily and taking it to the gym.So far solid watch for the price.


----------



## Wolfp (Jan 5, 2017)

Vratislavia Conceptum S.8 Astronauta


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Gigandet "Speedmaster" homage

Now available in the USA on Amazon


----------



## WatchJunky (May 20, 2016)

Does a vintage Seiko "Speedy" count?


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

i've the Casio EF503 on the way, but that new Alpha caught my attention... very nice indeed. and i like the red hand. 
the "only" negative is the "poor" dial... i think it lacks something (maybe the alpha name and or/ chronograph in red). details...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

b55er said:


> Gigandet "Speedmaster" homage
> 
> Now available in the USA on Amazon


Just looking into this brand... Not much information about them
Nice looking watch

Sent from my 8063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the look of the Technos but the fact that the central second hand doesn't have a chrono function thus making the tacho bezel useless takes it out of the equation for me. It was for similar reasons that I didn't bother with the Alpha in its first incarnation.

Last week whilst ordering an Alpha Daytona from a UK supplies I noted that he also had some of the new Speedmaster's in stock so thought that I would give one a try. I have to say that I am impressed. Alpha seem to be improving their QC as it and the Daytona seemed well put together and finished.

The main drawback with the Speedmaster as mentioned in earlier posts is the red second hand. I don't like the silver sub dial hands either. Its a shame that Alpha couldn't pay more attention to these small details. Anyway, I have sent mine off to have the offending hands painted white.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mr mash said:


> Just looking into this brand... Not much information about them
> Nice looking watch


Thread: Gigandet - Speed Timer


Velorum said:


> ...
> The main drawback with the Speedmaster as mentioned in earlier posts is the red second hand. I don't like the silver sub dial hands either. Its a shame that Alpha couldn't pay more attention to these small details. Anyway, I have sent mine off to have the offending hands painted white.


I wouldn't be surprised if that is by design. Wouldn't want to go and piss off the Omega, ahem! I mean Swatch Group lawyers.


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

Ive just picked up this Seiko 7a28 702a


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

just a quick question... Casio EF503 or that new Alpha Speedmaster homage? I know they're two different things (quartz versus mechanical), but still... let me ear your thoughts.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mascherani said:


> just a quick question... Casio EF503 or that new Alpha Speedmaster homage? I know they're two different things (quartz versus mechanical), but still... let me ear your thoughts.


ASH


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> ASH


I beg your pardon?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mascherani said:


> I beg your pardon?


ASH= Speedmaster Homage

Personally I think it depends. If you want something Speedmaster inspired but still its own watch, go with the Casio. If you want something that is as close to a Speedmaster as possible, get the Alpha.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

mascherani said:


> I beg your pardon?


ASH = Alpha Speedmaster Homage


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks for the enlightening... lol! 

about my question, I've bought the Casio but I admit I'm curious about that ASH (quick learner). 

but I'll use this watch as second choice behind my Sea Urchin (I use it 80 to 90% of my days). so I'm thinking if a quartz wouldn't be a better option. 

but yes, design speaking only, I think I prefer the EF503. it has more "soul". the ASH lacks something... I don't know... maybe some details that would make it different. I like the red hand for that reason...


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

I absolutely get why something like an Alpha doesn't cut it with some people. Being as the case is vary close in size and shape to an Omega its a very good way of deciding whether you can live with one though. Something that those of us with small wrists wonder about despite all the posts on numerous forums saying that it will be fine.


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

it's here. changed the original bracelet for a well beaten leather nato. very nice watch. loving it.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Find the 3570.50 Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch










This new edition Alpha "Speedmaster" arrived in the mail today.. This homage is similar in look and size to the Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. Lume isn't bad either.

The Gigandet and Alpha Speedmaster are on a "cheapnatostraps" leather. The Omega Moonwatch is on a Jean Paul Menicucci strap.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Isn't the alpha watch like 16mm thick? Do you have any side picture of it?



b55er said:


> Find the 3570.50 Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Maxmoro said:


> Isn't the alpha watch like 16mm thick? Do you have any side picture of it?


The Alpha Speedmaster is 16.5mm
The Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch is 14.3mm

The Alpha has a very similar feel to the Omega. I don't notice the 2.2mm difference.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

It's funny. The other watches are nice, but those photos really just illustrate that nothing else can really measure up to a Speedmaster!


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

goody2141 said:


> SBPP001 vs Moonwatch
> 
> I actually think the SBPP001 wears a little too small. It's diameter is nice, but wears so thin. Both are amazing watch, but I still have qualms with both.


Allow me to be the voice of reason and say that Seiko looks great on your wrist, but if you decide to sell it let me know


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd say the Bulova Moon Watch reissue. It's quartz, otherwise, perfection. And really is an homage to itself, though that's just an excuse to bank on the popularity of the Omega Speedy.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried on the Bulova Moon Watch at Macy's last week, while cool I feel it's size disqualified it as a speedy replacement. Just my opinion. If I had the budget I would buy the smaller speedy minor or whatever they call it. The 40mm case combined with the thickness and domed crystal has a nice wrist presence. Classy and comfortable


----------



## RockyIV (Oct 15, 2016)

I actually really like the quartz movement of the Bulova. It ticks more frequently than a normal quartz. Definitely gives it its own character. I actually think it stands out when compared to the speedmaster as it's own type of watch moreso than a Speedy homage.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Steinhart does a smashing homage of the speedy.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

SamaelStrings said:


> Steinhart does a smashing homage of the speedy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


That got me excited so I had to look. I don't think they do. At least not anymore. Certainly those first ones are Daytona homages but I don't see a Speedy. https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs.html


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> It's funny. The other watches are nice, but those photos really just illustrate that nothing else can really measure up to a Speedmaster!


I think you're right. I do really like that slim, small, and out of print Seiko above, but I'm not finding anything to trip my trigger otherwise. I REALLY thought about the Bulova but I know I won't like size. I'm seriously thinking about picking up a nice used Speedy Reduced 3510.50. My tastes are running smaller lately.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

tslewisz said:


> That got me excited so I had to look. I don't think they do. At least not anymore. Certainly those first ones are Daytona homages but I don't see a Speedy. https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs.html


Your correct, I mixed up the two between a couple different posts and conversations. Sorry.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91Greyhound (May 9, 2007)

As the owner of a gen Speedy Pro, I really like the new ASH....if they made that white dialed version with a panda dial I'd be all over it. As a homage, the black one is spot on with the exception of that red chrono hand (and the shape of the hand itself)...but I think that the chrono hand difference makes it a subltly different watch than the Speedy. 

I've owned a few watches with that particular manual-wound Chinese chronograph movements and my experience is all positive. The ones I've had have been reliable. Personally I don't like their display back (my gen Speedy has a display back), but I like what it shows...a beautiful movement.

The quality of the Alpha bracelet alone makes for a beautiful watch and for $180 USD, I'm impressed...now if I could just swap out a panda dial!!!!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

91Greyhound said:


> As the owner of a gen Speedy Pro, I really like the new ASH....if they made that white dialed version with a panda dial I'd be all over it. As a homage, the black one is spot on with the exception of that red chrono hand (and the shape of the hand itself)...but I think that the chrono hand difference makes it a subltly different watch than the Speedy.
> 
> I've owned a few watches with that particular manual-wound Chinese chronograph movements and my experience is all positive. The ones I've had have been reliable. Personally I don't like their display back (my gen Speedy has a display back), but I like what it shows...a beautiful movement.
> 
> The quality of the Alpha bracelet alone makes for a beautiful watch and for $180 USD, I'm impressed...now if I could just swap out a panda dial!!!!


Isn't this what you're asking for? Alpha Watch


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the other spirit Seiko much better but this one is still available


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> I like the other spirit Seiko much better but this one is still available


What model is this? How big is it?

Thanks


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Still liking the Technos if you can still find one


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

cuica said:


> What model is this? How big is it?
> 
> Thanks


It's 41mm. 
SBPY119

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-SPIRIT...e=UTF8&qid=1494621029&sr=8-1&keywords=SBPY119


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

brboot said:


> Still liking the Technos if you can still find one
> 
> View attachment 11803002
> 
> ...


I've just posted this one to f130:

Thread: Technos T4146SB Chronograph


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

91Greyhound said:


> As the owner of a gen Speedy Pro, I really like the new ASH....if they made that white dialed version with a panda dial I'd be all over it. As a homage, the black one is spot on with the exception of that red chrono hand (and the shape of the hand itself)...


but do you want a Speedy copy or a Speedy homage?

I can't understand people asking for an exact copy of the Speedmaster...

that's not the real definition of an watch homage.

i admit i like the ASH. but would prefer it with some other details in red, in the display.

maybe that's why my favorite Speedmaster homage is the Casio EF503D. the perfect homage.


----------



## 91Greyhound (May 9, 2007)

mascherani said:


> but do you want a Speedy copy or a Speedy homage?
> 
> I can't understand people asking for an exact copy of the Speedmaster...
> 
> ...


***********

I am not looking for an exact copy, I already own the original...

People are looking for a copy because for whatever reason they don't want to buy the Omega. Personally I like the original so I also like the copy...because lets all agree that if the name Alpha was replaced with Omega it would be a rep...and a decent rep with the exception of the subdial spacing.

Like I said, I would love to see a panda version...

More red accents....maybe on the subdial hands would make it different, but the dial is so clean and legible it just screams Speedmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

mascherani said:


> but do you want a Speedy copy or a Speedy homage?
> 
> I can't understand people asking for an exact copy of the Speedmaster...
> 
> ...


I here ya. I for one don't think I'll ever be in the position to buy a real speedmaster moon watch and it's pretty much my all time favorite watch, but that being said I really like this Seiko spirit in it's own right:








But even if I could find one they seem overpriced to me compared to this:







Can you still find these around? Seems like a no brainier.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

The SBPP001 doesn't show up very often. A year or two ago they showed up used quite a bit. I've owned 3 SBPP001's, but sold all of them. I really regret selling the SBPP003 I owned.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

goody2141 said:


> The SBPP001 doesn't show up very often. A year or two ago they showed up used quite a bit. I've owned 3 SBPP001's, but sold all of them. I really regret selling the SBPP003 I owned.


I forgot it was offered in white, that's handsome


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

91Greyhound said:


> ***********
> 
> I am not looking for an exact copy, I already own the original...


i wasn't talking to you specifically, but for all the people who are asking for an exact copy of the Speedmaster. "undercovering" this desire under the more acceptable definition of the watch homage.



solchitlins said:


> But even if I could find one they seem overpriced to me compared to this:
> View attachment 11805754
> 
> Can you still find these around? Seems like a no brainier.


the white one I don't know. but the black one is relatively easy to find around the "bay". i've bought it very recently. and it's definitely gorgeous both as an speedy homage as it by itself.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I find myself surprising drawn in my the seiko and the casio above. I like the case shape of the sbpp001. 

What is the casio model #?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger.









Looks like I got the last one.

Every leather strap and bracelet version is now gone except for the bracelet & chrome sub-dials.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

On a Timefactors M strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems my favourites from this thread, Seiko sbpp001 and citizen an0880, are hard to find sadly.

Any micros offering anything similar at the moment?

I have seen the Helgray Lemans. But the rose gold indices and hands and chunky/blocky case don't seem quite right to me. I would prefer 40mm to 42mm. I like the price and specs though, ceramic bezel, sapphire, gloss dial, 100m. I think if there were silver hands and indices I might like it more.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

oh.. I actually quite dig that helgray...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think there is a lot there to like. 

It's probably more the rose gold than the case that makes me hesitate. I can see the appeal to others though for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How about a Seiko snd367?

Still out there it seems, 38mm and 100m.

The case shape is ok. THe hands are ok.

Perfect?no.

Accessible? yes



















https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170515/17d3e543726c1a018a1a1e46c7293d56.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170515/c81cdef2ae02c9938de72e3cf8389a9c.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok straying a bit further from the speed master (actually fine by me)

Seiko ssb095 and ssb097





































I like the movement and sub dials, hands and 100m. It is bigger at 42mm though. Straps are likely due for a change. Also it's available. I like the internal tach and clean bezel too

Might need to look into this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

boatswain said:


> How about a Seiko snd367?
> 
> Still out there it seems, 38mm and 100m.
> 
> ...


 A
nd Amazon says the seconds hands is the chrono hand. It may be a winner. It's certainly a nice price point. Thanks.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Hell, I ordered one. And a black rally strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeps us posted. Well done. 

Sorry and you're welcome for any enabling I may have caused!

I'm curious to get some real feedback on the size and quality.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

It arrived yesterday, along with this strap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EHM9VB0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Unboxing was what you'd expect for a $100 Seiko. The reimportation sticker kind of surprised me, though.









It hadn't had an easy trip.









And came with these documents.









The bracelet is typical from Seiko at this pricepoint. Awful. I just took one bad picture of it.









I removed it immediately and installed the new rally strap. The integral pins made it even easier.









Much better.









I thought some comparison to a couple of other well known F71 favorites would be helpful so I dug out an Invicta 8926 and a Pulsar RAF (dead cell...grrr).

























The Seiko is the smallest of the 3.









And it is very thin. I like that a lot.
























(While the 8926 is modded, the height is OEM.)

The chono is jumpy quartz. The center hand jumps second-to-second, mostly missing the indices. The top subdial keeps track of sub-seconds, the bottom minutes, and the left one is running seconds. It doesn't really bother me but it sure doesn't get me excited to time random things. All in all, I like the little watch. On the rally it puts off a classic vibe. I'm sure I'll wear it from time to time.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice summary! Thanks!

Nice to know it's so slim. What is the diameter and lug to lug?

Any chance of a side shot to show the case shape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Nice summary! Thanks!
> 
> Nice to know it's so slim. What is the Suwannee and lug to lug?
> 
> ...


WTF is Suwannee? I'll get you the others without much delay.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Sorry

That must have been some weird autocorrect...I don't remember exactly what I typed but I was certainly going for "diameter".


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> On a Timefactors M strap


Best

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

brboot said:


> Still liking the Technos if you can still find one
> 
> View attachment 11803002
> 
> ...


Second best

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> View attachment 11802322
> 
> I like the other spirit Seiko much better but this one is still available


This one is better looking. Love it. But seems more tag to me.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow, my Technos just sold for $172 on eBay. I was surprised to see it go that high.


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

My Alpha arrived back from the watchmaker this morning. In addition to painting both seconds and sub dial hands white he also cleaned, lubricated and regulated the Seagull movement.





I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Nice summary! Thanks!
> 
> Nice to know it's so slim. What is the diameter and lug to lug?
> 
> ...


Crap, I forgot L2L.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine finally arrived:

















































Overall impressions:

Very sharp looking at first view - it really pops with a clean and crisp dial and bezel. The strap is thick yet pliable and when the second hand snaps back to 12 o'clock, it is like an old fashioned stop watch.

The cons that I see so far: the crown (after you unscrew it) is very hard to grasp (very short) and makes winding difficult. I fear this will become a pain to wind. The 30 minute chrono elapse sub dial sometimes resets to vertical, sometimes to 29. The (red) second hand is ever so off to the left when the chrono is at rest, and the bottom plunger seemed (at first) to be sticking. I've run the chrono a bit and the problem seems to be disolving.

I swore I'd paint the red hand white but it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> Mine finally arrived:
> 
> View attachment 11946234
> 
> ...


Nice

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Velorum said:


>


Looks killer!


----------



## seamaster8513 (Apr 19, 2013)

Another picture of my Henry , as I sit in the garden listening to the approaching storm and waiting for busmatt to get lunch.










I've just realised that I should have posted this in WRUW but I am 70 and I'm using age as an excuse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

seamaster8513 said:


> Another picture of my Henry , as I sit in the garden listening to the approaching storm and waiting for busmatt to get lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the black dial Henry looks more like a Speedmaster. You know, the one with the Tachymetre bezel. The one that is also a chronograph - that one ;-)


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I handled a real Speedmaster for the first time yesterday. I really, really, liked it. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, my Alpha homage served its purpose in helping me see how well I could wear a 42mm watch on my 6.75" wrist on a daily basis.

It was never intended as a long term proposition and was packed off to eBay when this arrived:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Watch2day has these Executive Sunray chronographs for €79. Chinese as noodles but they sure look the part. Seiko VD54 movement.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Watch2day has these Executive Sunray chronographs for €79. Chinese as noodles but they sure look the part. Seiko VD54 movement.


can't get more Chinese than that LOL


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

mascherani said:


> it's here. changed the original bracelet for a well beaten leather nato. very nice watch. loving it.


Where did you order this from? I cannot find the ef503 anywhere.


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

bought it trough the bay...


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

I own this and its a great watch. I think used they are about 275 now


watch-newbie said:


> View attachment 9238554
> 
> 
> Seiko SSG001
> ...


----------



## Quidel (Jun 19, 2016)

Such a dead post, but the Fossil Sport 54


----------



## saltddirk (May 23, 2014)

Still en route, but this one will have to scratch my Speedy Itch...









D


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

it's a nice one



Quidel said:


> Such a dead post, but the Fossil Sport 54


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Was looking for the white dial for a long time and finally found it


----------



## moonbhaa (Oct 3, 2017)

FOSSIL ch2600IE


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## DonPatrizio (Mar 15, 2016)

I haven't visited this thread in some time. Happy to see it's still alive and well. I'm glad I held out for the watch I wanted. I fall more in love with my AN0880-57E every day.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

EFR-517L-1AV - Collection - EDIFICE Mens Watches - CASIO


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

001 said:


> EFR-517L-1AV - Collection - EDIFICE Mens Watches - CASIO


Nope. The Tachymeter bezel is a MUST with any SM homage. That is just a nice looking chrono without it.


----------



## grgrgr (Feb 26, 2018)

As far as I know, some of the hommages (e.g. Technos, Fossil, Gigandet) use the main second hand as *time* second hand, when the correct configuration should be: *main *one*=chronograph*; small *subdial* one: *time* second hand (otherwise why to have a tachimetre scale?). Can someone please indicate which watches use correctly the main second hand, i.e. as the chronograph second hand? Thanks!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Has this one been posted yet?

*Pulsar PT3607X1*
















*Pulsar PT3615X1*


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't know if anybody already proposed it, but why not a Swatch? After all, omega is part of the Swatch group 

Proprietary lugs aside, I think they have some nice watches for not that much money. And the straps can be easily converted to fit the lugs.

I think that these watches could pass as pretty good homages to the Speedmaster

SWATCH DESTINATION SOHO YVM402G








SWATCH NIGHT FLIGHT YVS44G








SWATCH THE MAGNIFICENT YOS456G








SWATCH SPEED UP YVS441G


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

That swatch night flight looks the part!


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

Undone tropical looks pretty awesome


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

saltddirk said:


> Still en route, but this one will have to scratch my Speedy Itch...
> 
> View attachment 12443999
> 
> ...


I like that! Telemeter and Tachymeter Heaven :-!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

So I have a big Speedmaster itch that's needs scratching! There are some fantastic suggestions in this thread but I'm having trouble finding anything around 40mm (or under) - any suggestions? I love the look of that Swatch Night flight posted a page prior and I zipped off to the website to have a closer look only to find it's 43mm..This is the story of my tiny wristed life, boohoo.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jake_P said:


> So I have a big Speedmaster itch that's needs scratching! There are some fantastic suggestions in this thread but I'm having trouble finding anything around 40mm (or under) - any suggestions? I love the look of that Swatch Night flight posted a page prior and I zipped off to the website to have a closer look only to find it's 43mm..This is the story of my tiny wristed life, boohoo.





















Seiko SND367PC


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

<duplicate>


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

solchitlins said:


> But even if I could find one they seem overpriced to me compared to this:
> View attachment 11805754
> 
> Can you still find these around? Seems like a no brainier.


Thank you so much for posting this. I had been looking for a nice quartz chronograph for my brother and this fits the bill.

I did indeed find a slightly used white dialed version on eBay.

For reference:
White dial- EFR-545BD-7BVCF
Black dial- EFR-545SBDB-1BVER

Edit: I realize that a picture of what I purchased is probably in order. The picture is from the eBay listing:









I am looking forward to seeing this in person.

I should also note that I am a dark dial guy, but I find the readability to appear much better for a chronograph with a lighter dial. If we are looking at tool watch utility, I find it surprising that the white dials aren't more popular for a chronograph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

The best Speedmaster Homage HAS to be the Rolex Daytona. The problem is, they are like 10's of thousands of dollars...which is crazy.

;-)


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Cheap as chips and probably as durable too but...it looks quite nice! The "MDC Chrono MD-013-S-L". Never come across these before and the manufacturer (infantry I believe) don't appear to have them on their site..hmm. This is listed on ebay and Amazon (UK at least) for *£18.99!* I suspect it'll look rough as a badgers @$$ in person but I'm tempted..!!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I refer to this as the Poor Man's Speedy. Less than $100 USD, but an excellent watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasmorgan (Dec 27, 2017)

Jake_P said:


> So I have a big Speedmaster itch that's needs scratching! There are some fantastic suggestions in this thread but I'm having trouble finding anything around 40mm (or under) - any suggestions? I love the look of that Swatch Night flight posted a page prior and I zipped off to the website to have a closer look only to find it's 43mm..This is the story of my tiny wristed life, boohoo.


Have you considered a used Speedy Reduced? I know it's not cheap, but it might be the best way to truly scratch that itch while staying in the smaller side.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> I refer to this as the Poor Man's Speedy. Less than $100 USD, but an excellent watch.


Unfortunately not anymore. They're discontinued and the secondary market prices are up to $200.

But I do love mine!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> Cheap as chips and probably as durable too but...it looks quite nice! The "MDC Chrono MD-013-S-L". Never come across these before and the manufacturer (infantry I believe) don't appear to have them on their site..hmm. This is listed on ebay and Amazon (UK at least) for *£18.99!* I suspect it'll look rough as a badgers @$$ in person but I'm tempted..!!
> 
> View attachment 13497735
> 
> View attachment 13497737


Talking about rough as, it may or may not be a problem? But be aware it has the Sunon movement PE903, which means that the running seconds are on the central second hand and the small seconds dial at 6 O'Clock is the Chronograph seconds. This would be an equivalent to the Seiko VD53 sort of 'ish. Not bad but for me a chrono needs to use the central hand for the chrono seconds, but I am very pedantic!! :-s

Data about Sunon, very big company with an interesting parentage? 
Asian-Watches.com: Sunon P90 Chinese Chronograph Movements - What's in a Megir Chronograph?

I have one Chrono with a Sunon movement and I often joke that the movement might not outlast the battery. :roll:
Pictures of the movement and the watch.















On balance the watch is what it is and for the money it would be wrong to moan, but I would because I am a Grumpy Old S** but 
for £22 I picked up one of these with a Seiko Movement and I am not happy with that! ;-)








For what it is worth, which is probably not a lot, :think: by my reckoning the best SpeedMaster Homage watches use the Seiko 6T63 MecaQuartz movement, or at a push the 7T92/62 movements and with a bit of shopping around you can get an example using any of those movements for around less than $100. The more Homagey if that is a word :-d it looks, the more you will pay.

Final word, after having a big moan about the Sunon watch movement, the watch, because of the design is a load of ****, but I can say that to date the movement has run without a blip and the Chronograph measures up to a minute no problemo!|>

On balance the price is the same as I paid for the Holluns and I can't see how it can be any worse. ;-)

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

egostatistical said:


> Have you considered a used Speedy Reduced? I know it's not cheap, but it might be the best way to truly scratch that itch while staying in the smaller side.


Yes, that would be the easiest route, but alas, I will never be able to afford/justify the purchase of this beauty...*sob



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Talking about rough as, it may or may not be a problem? But be aware it has the Sunon movement PE903, which means that the running seconds are on the central second hand and the small seconds dial at 6 O'Clock is the Chronograph seconds. This would be an equivalent to the Seiko VD53 sort of 'ish. Not bad but for me a chrono needs to use the central hand for the chrono seconds, but I am very pedantic!! :-s
> 
> Data about Sunon, very big company with an interesting parentage?
> Asian-Watches.com: Sunon P90 Chinese Chronograph Movements - What's in a Megir Chronograph?
> ...


I did have a look at the Sunon movement on the CousinUK site and was not suprised that you could pick up the entire movement for £5 (or something like that!) Yes, I quite like the concept of the hybrid Mechaquartz watches as it kind of gives the best of both worlds..I've seen a couple of these I quite like.. On reflection, I won't be picking up the MDC - I'd rather stay in the lower end Seiko territory for obvious reasons, and the lug width is way to big for me.. ps the Detomaso looks pretty nice actually - a little busy for my tastes though.. Cheers!


----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hugo Boss has a few Speedmaster style watches on their web site:









Also the Seiko SSB031 is not bad and not expensive:


----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hugo Boss has a few Speedmaster style watches on their web site:

View attachment 13674705


Also the Seiko SSB031 is not bad and not expensive:

View attachment 13674715


----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, dunno what happened...

I bought this Megalith from aliexpress for 15 euros, the quality is really not bad for the price and it looks good:


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting to read through this thread and see the number of watches that have appeared on the scene and then been discontinued over the course of the discussion.


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

I think this newer release from Seiko certainly has a lot of Speedmaster DNA while also standing on its own. Model SBTR021, mecha quartz, I don't know the actual dimensions, but it comes in a few variants including blue, red, and others. The picture was taken from Rakuten.
View attachment 13723251


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Ticonderoga said:


> For those looking for a Speedy homage, check out this Fossil, the CH2573, it seems readily available and not too expensive.
> 
> View attachment 5561250
> 
> ...


Funny, I hadn't considered one of these until I read through this thread a few days ago. I found one on ebay today and bought it for $23 and shipping. A cheap gamble.


----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

You can find this Paulareis speedmaster lookalike for 21 euros on ali these days. It is automatic too! I just ordered one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ptr200 said:


> You can find this Paulareis speedmaster lookalike for 21 euros on ali these days. It is automatic too! I just ordered one.
> 
> View attachment 13729865


Hmm ... interesting. Mechanical you say? For 21 euro? Let me know how is the quality based on your initial impression when you received it. Thanks.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

For what it's worth - JC Penney has the Citizen CAO648-09L marked down 25% to $188. For a bonus, open a JCPenney credit card account and get an additional 35% off for a total price around $123.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... interesting. Mechanical you say? For 21 euro? Let me know how is the quality based on your initial impression when you received it. Thanks.


It is mechanical but not chronometer. The sub-dials are calendar (day off the week, day off the month and 24 hours).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

crAss said:


> It is mechanical but not chronometer. The sub-dials are calendar (day off the week, day off the month and 24 hours).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You mean to say chronograph, instead of chronometer?

If it is the sub dials as per you described, what are the 2 pushers for then?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Squatcho said:


> Funny, I hadn't considered one of these until I read through this thread a few days ago. I found one on ebay today and bought it for $23 and shipping. A cheap gamble.


For the money you paid it is probably a good watch, but I tried to find the specification and/or manual for this watch to find out if it is a true Speedy Homage i.e. where the chronograph seconds are on the main dial and not the sub dial at 6. There are a number of these clone type Chronos about that look the business but don't have the exact functionality. The good news is that many of these use the Seiko/SII VD53 movement, which means you get a Rock Solid watch movement that only needs a battery change about every three years and is fairly simple to put a new battery in it, assuming the case is easy to undo. OK so unless you want to be absolutely pedantic and use the Tachymeter scale, you get a watch with a good robust stopwatch, good time keeping and date, looks good and for a daily beater is great.







Like I said there are tons of these look-alike clones about, I bought this one a few years back to wear on holiday. Reliable watch that if it gets stolen I am going to be annoyed, but it is not a financial disaster as it cost me £22 and some of the Jeweller/Watch repair outfits around here charge that to do a battery change!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ptr200 said:


> You can find this Paulareis speedmaster lookalike for 21 euros on ali these days. It is automatic too! I just ordered one.
> 
> View attachment 13729865


I think in the Aliex.press-thread there was mention of these being Photoshopped replica's. They paste a fake logo on it, but you receive an Omega rep.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> You mean to say chronograph, instead of chronometer?
> 
> If it is the sub dials as per you described, what are the 2 pushers for then?


Of course I meant chronograph and not chronometer as you pointed out. Check the image below for the rest.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Has anyone seen the new (2018) Victorinox Alliance Sport Chronograph 241816? Looks to be even closer in style to the Speedmaster than the previous Victorinox chronos:


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

ptr200 said:


> You can find this Paulareis speedmaster lookalike for 21 euros on ali these days. It is automatic too! I just ordered one.
> 
> View attachment 13729865


Looks like they cloned the Orient logo, too. . .


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

crAss said:


> Of course I meant chronograph and not chronometer as you pointed out. Check the image below for the rest.
> 
> View attachment 13734185


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> For the money you paid it is probably a good watch, but I tried to find the specification and/or manual for this watch to find out if it is a true Speedy Homage i.e. where the chronograph seconds are on the main dial and not the sub dial at 6. There are a number of these clone type Chronos about that look the business but don't have the exact functionality. The good news is that many of these use the Seiko/SII VD53 movement, which means you get a Rock Solid watch movement that only needs a battery change about every three years and is fairly simple to put a new battery in it, assuming the case is easy to undo. OK so unless you want to be absolutely pedantic and use the Tachymeter scale, you get a watch with a good robust stopwatch, good time keeping and date, looks good and for a daily beater is great.
> View attachment 13733727
> 
> Like I said there are tons of these look-alike clones about, I bought this one a few years back to wear on holiday. Reliable watch that if it gets stolen I am going to be annoyed, but it is not a financial disaster as it cost me £22 and some of the Jeweller/Watch repair outfits around here charge that to do a battery change!
> ...


You're are correct in your overall assessment. It turns out to be a moot point in my case. As delivered, the movement was defective right out of the box. The stopwatch stopped at random and would not zero/reset. The seller is trying to hide from it, but Ebay should square things for me.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Squatcho said:


> You're are correct in your overall assessment. It turns out to be a moot point in my case. As delivered, the movement was defective right out of the box. The stopwatch stopped at random and would not zero/reset. The seller is trying to hide from it, but Ebay should square things for me.


It gives me no pleasure to be right in this case. I am sorry that you got burned by a bad dealer o|

But, I have been there myself and eBay came to the rescue :-! As I have said here before, buying on the internet is a bit of a Wild West experience but what has always stopped me from getting financially burned is both eBay and PayPal! |> And using my Wild West metaphor, the best Sheriffs and Marshals on the patch are those employed by eBay IMHO.

Which is why I am sorry, not for your loss as that will end up being time and a bit of hassle, but I am confident that eBay will either get you your money back or the goods that you ordered no matter how long it may take!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## kieron_wood (Nov 21, 2017)

this has quite a similar look currently £250 but half price just before xmas surely will come down again. model number AT2411-50E.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

On the somewhat bright side, I did find that the fossil has a Seiko/Hattori VD57 movement. I imagine this would be cheap to replace if it comes down to it.


ObiWonWD40 said:


> It gives me no pleasure to be right in this case. I am sorry that you got burned by a bad dealer o|
> 
> But, I have been there myself and eBay came to the rescue :-! As I have said here before, buying on the internet is a bit of a Wild West experience but what has always stopped me from getting financially burned is both eBay and PayPal! |> And using my Wild West metaphor, the best Sheriffs and Marshals on the patch are those employed by eBay IMHO.
> 
> ...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Squatcho said:


> On the somewhat bright side, I did find that the fossil has a Seiko/Hattori VD57 movement. I imagine this would be cheap to replace if it comes down to it.


Yes I imagine it would, as I am sure you could buy a new movement quite cheaply. It would be a matter of swapping the dial, hands and other pieces over from the dead movement to the replacement, put it all back in the case and off you go. But right now I am expecting that you would get a full refund or a replacement for the dead one.

It could be that the seller cuts up rough, eBay jump in and refund you so then you have the defunct watch, which is when I would be looking at doing a movement swap. Probably getting it done for you would be dearer than getting another watch, but I have not researched it, just an educated guess. Doing it yourself if you have a few basic tools and the time a patience could not only be economically viable, but very satisfying 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> Cheap as chips and probably as durable too but...it looks quite nice! The "MDC Chrono MD-013-S-L". Never come across these before and the manufacturer (infantry I believe) don't appear to have them on their site..hmm. This is listed on ebay and Amazon (UK at least) for *£18.99!* I suspect it'll look rough as a badgers @$$ in person but I'm tempted..!!
> 
> View attachment 13497735
> 
> View attachment 13497737


I ordered one of these MDC chronos from Amazon earlier this week. For $25 my expectation wasn't high. Even so, it is a disappointment. Everything seems to function correctly, but all of the hands are tragically misaligned. The case feels like pot metal. The bezel ring appears to be covered in a single piece of clear laminate, and there are air bubbles under it. The worst part is the hands, which have the shiny look of chrome plated plastic (and they might be). Overall it feels like a watch that you could win by cashing in bunch of red ski ball tickets at a carnival.

It's understandable that the quality would be this low for the price. I think what I discovered is that a generic Chinese watch above the $50 - $75 mark is probably the sweet spot where acceptable quality is available - at least for me.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

The crown is a pain but I'm loving my Alpha.


----------



## leeboi (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... interesting. Mechanical you say? For 21 euro? Let me know how is the quality based on your initial impression when you received it. Thanks.


I received my Paulareis watch a few days ago. I was not lucky on that one, it came in defective. The seconds hand is moving while the minute/hour hands stay still... I contacted the seller, the Paulareis official store on Ali and it got settled with a refund, without returning the watch. I'm disappointed because overall, for 21 euros, the watch does not feel cheap. The casing, glass and bracelet are ok and the watch looks good. But a non working watch is useless...

I put some pics to show the movement. Does any know which movement it is? Of course it is probably among the cheapest Chinese movements, but does anyone know the model number?


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Got a tickle for a very good deal on the Pulsar PT3609X1 Speedy Homage so got one.

A previous Pulsar I had was highly accurate and the second hand was perfectly aligned with markers. 








When the X1 arrived, I was pleasantly surprised by the quality but annoyed that the second hand was well wide of the markers.

So a bit of a fettle yesterday got it bang on, and now I'm very happy.

It wears large at a full 45mm, but has proved very accurate so far.

Not bad for just over a hundred yoyos delivered.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Anybody have one of these? I've found conflicting measurements as far as case and band size. And no pics of anyone wearing the watch.








I'm feeling that red dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Anybody have one of these? I've found conflicting measurements as far as case and band size. And no pics of anyone wearing the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess would be that they could well use the 7T92 movement and the majority of watches Seiko make with that are 36mm to 45mm and band widths vary from 18mm to 22mm.

Finding details about these JDM watches is hard as the specs tend to be Japanese only as they are not made to be sold outside of the home market.

I have bought JDM watches from a dealer in Singapore, but finding details is a bit like pulling teeth!

Try looking at a Japanese Website, the text will be in Japanese but you may be able to glean the key dimensions from the description. I think the conflict arises from the fact that different models of watches from the same group can have different dimensions.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

i want to make a hommage to my favorite watch, the Speedmaster arctic edition. the one from alpha is pretty close but i could like to change the subdial hands and the chrono hand - does anyone know where i can get hands for a st19 movement??


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sometimes you need a friend to tell you what you can't see for yourself. o|

Talking about a decent quartz chrono and my mate saw this in my watch box and said that to him this Rotary looked the best and was almost a Speedy Clone?

My thoughts were that it was this one? As it has the Seiko 7T92 movement as an affordable more so than the Lunar Pilot, which is the better IMHO but what do you think?
















Apart from that I know nothing more about the Pulsar, except that I paid £35 delivered for it off Fleabay, stuck a new battery in it and often change the strap for a SS bracelet. I think the Rotary could have a Ronda movement, but an obscure reference on the Rotary website also mentions ISA-Swiss so until the battery dies I won't know, except to say that it is a very capable Chronograph! For the money I paid though I am very pleased with them, but I now have the challenge of getting one for my mate, for little budget! :-s

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ptr200 said:


> I received my Paulareis watch a few days ago. I was not lucky on that one, it came in defective. The seconds hand is moving while the minute/hour hands stay still... I contacted the seller, the Paulareis official store on Ali and it got settled with a refund, without returning the watch. I'm disappointed because overall, for 21 euros, the watch does not feel cheap. The casing, glass and bracelet are ok and the watch looks good. But a non working watch is useless...
> 
> I put some pics to show the movement. Does any know which movement it is? Of course it is probably among the cheapest Chinese movements, but does anyone know the model number?
> 
> ...


It looks like a 17J, Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji) automatic. Like you guessed, these are the cheapest automatic calibers, and with a few exceptions, they are not very reliable or accurate. The hand wind models are much better, but the autowinding modules that are slapped on these, are usually barely functional. Because the automatics need a barrel clutch add-on to prevent over winding, they're often limited to a 30 hour power reserve, while the hand wind movements are good for 40 to 42 hours.

The good news is that these Tongji automatics are swappable between different manufacturers. They all use the same hand sizes, and dial feet positions. The bad news is due to their cost, and the price point of the watches that contain them, the general opinion is that both are disposable, and few outlets bother to carry them. While it's easy to find Sea-Gull and Dixmont movements, there just isn't a repair market segment for Tongji automatics, especially the three eye versions. Also, the better quality Chinese movements are not direct replacements.









I have a Kronen & Söhne KS095 with a function twin of your movement. Kronen & Söhne call it their Caliber KM0206, but I've read it's made for them by Liaoning Peacock.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I bumped into a second hand Rotary Speedmaster for less than the price of a movie, so I've got one on its way. Not expecting much, but who knows.


----------



## Silvershine (Dec 21, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Anybody have one of these? I've found conflicting measurements as far as case and band size. And no pics of anyone wearing the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U can find it with the global model name SND367PC and It's still available now.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> I bumped into a second hand Rotary Speedmaster for less than the price of a movie, so I've got one on its way. Not expecting much, but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 14050091


Hopefully it will be GREAT b-)

I have become an admirer of Rotary Watches since I first bought this one last year in a NoS sale at Argos for just £62! For a Swiss Made Speedy Homage it is not at all bad, IMHO :-!









Flushed with the success of my last Rotary purchase, I spotted this, my latests one and made a cheeky bid of £45 for it that got accepted.









Not exactly a speedy homage or otherwise but a nice Aviator none the less....

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

NamNorimai said:


> Anybody have one of these? I've found conflicting measurements as far as case and band size. And no pics of anyone wearing the watch.
> I'm feeling that red dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Silvershine said:


> U can find it with the global model name SND367PC and It's still available now.


I bought a black one 2 years ago.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-speedmaster-homage-181042-63.html#post41954730

I never wear it so if you'd like one on a strap (I probably pitched the bracelet, it was terrible) I'd let it go.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I MIGHT think about the possibility of getting this if it were not for the wretched font and the even more intolerable name.

Corgeut? What in the actual EFF ?
I'd sooner take 'Merde de Lapin.'

$67.50 or Best Offer.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback on the SBTQ/SND watches! They mostly good in photos, but something is just slightly off. I think the silver bezel is what’s holding me back with these.

Also, for some reason Tapatalk wasn’t notifying me of updates on this thread. I unfollowed and the followed it again. Maybe that will work. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Maen has a Kickstarter launching in September that looks amazing. If I didn't buy 2 chronographs recently I'd be all over these.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I MIGHT think about the possibility of getting this if it were not for the wretched font and the even more intolerable name.
> 
> Corgeut? What in the actual EFF ?
> I'd sooner take 'Merde de Lapin.'
> ...


I'm pretty sure they offer a sterile dial too, however I always feel the sterile dials look a bit ... empty.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I MIGHT think about the possibility of getting this if it were not for the wretched font and the even more intolerable name.
> 
> Corgeut? What in the actual EFF ?
> I'd sooner take 'Merde de Lapin.'
> ...


I see the Corgeut watches as a cheap beater. Watch ebay and occasionally some dealer will be unloading stock and then a sneaky Snipe bid can land you a bargain.









I paid around £11 plus postage for this, a dial that only a Mother could Love, not a good shade of Rose Gold, and a very basic Miyota movement. But it keeps great time and the Centre Seconds Chronograph that although it only times to 1 second is great and good enough for me when I am glueing up pieces of wood and need to time three minutes before putting the surfaces together. Stuck it on a cheap black NATO strap and it does the business for me! YMMV

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I MIGHT think about the possibility of getting this if it were not for the wretched font and the even more intolerable name.
> 
> Corgeut? What in the actual EFF ?
> I'd sooner take 'Merde de Lapin.'


What does "corgeut" mean? It always sounded French to me, but Google Translate doesn't recognize the word. IF it doesn't mean anything, what's wrong with the name?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Negakinu said:


> What does "corgeut" mean? It always sounded French to me, but Google Translate doesn't recognize the word. IF it doesn't mean anything, what's wrong with the name?


It never sounded French to me... despite the 'eut'.
It just sounds wrong, even though my French is school-learned, not native.
I cannot think of a single word that has 'geut' n it.

It's just a matter of aesthetics to me, not morality.
I dislike the sensibility that does that.

I would find it equally revolting if they'd used, say, a name that was supposed to sound vaguely "Dutch": "Van der Akermenn"


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> It never sounded French to me... despite the 'eut'.
> It just sounds wrong, even though my French is school-learned, not native.
> I cannot think of a single word that has 'geut' n it.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! In Belgian Dutch a "geut" means "a small amount of a liquid that is poured out in a single movement; a splash of liquid". So yeah, I didn't know this either. We live and learn.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> It never sounded French to me... despite the 'eut'.
> It just sounds wrong, even though my French is school-learned, not native.
> I cannot think of a single word that has 'geut' n it.
> 
> ...


I would say that Corgeut is the very Bestest AliEX Chinglish!

Like it, love it or hate it, you have to give them top marks for inventiveness 

*Meaning* Chinglish is slang for spoken or written English language that is influenced by the Chinese language. ... This term is commonly applied to ungrammatical or nonsensical English in Chinese contexts, and may have pejorative or deprecating connotations.

Certainly I would say that to many Westerners, the Name/Word _Corgeut_ has ended up having pejorative or deprecating connotations. Would it stop me buying another Corgeut watch? NO, but it would stop me from paying more than 20 Quid for it! Under £20 the item can be described as disposable in the same way that a disposable razor is? Use it, but when it gets blunt, re-cycle it. As I know the movement in my watch is half decent, when the battery runs down then I would replace it, which for some candidates with the Sunon movements I would be pleased if the movement life was longer than the battery life. I bought one watch with a Sunon movement, but would avoid buying another!

Anyway I think that at the end of this nonsensical ramble that this line of discussion is dead. Whether it will lay down now is a moot point. :roll:

Very best regards,
Jim

Thank You for sharing and caring :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It took me many years to overcome my initial revulsion for the name PARNIS.
It was like eating (and digesting) a bicycle -- cut into tiny tiny bits, and swallowed one at a time.
Me, not ready to eat another one. :-!

Don't forget: there is already a brand called 'WANCHER' out there somewhere.
Sigh.

Intolerable!! All of it.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> I would say that Corgeut is the very Bestest AliEX Chinglish!
> 
> Like it, love it or hate it, you have to give them top marks for inventiveness
> 
> *Meaning* *Chinglish* is slang for spoken or written English language that is influenced by the Chinese language. ... This term is commonly applied to ungrammatical or nonsensical English in Chinese contexts, and may have pejorative or deprecating connotations.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> It took me many years to overcome my initial revulsion for the name PARNIS.
> It was like eating (and digesting) a bicycle -- cut into tiny tiny bits, and swallowed one at a time.
> Me, not ready to eat another one. :-!
> 
> ...


Look Chronopolis, you have been and gone and done it again! Here am I peacefully Browsing whilst I eat my Toast and Marmalade washed down with a cup of Tea, like a good English Gentleman, and you go and crack one of your numerous Pearls of Wisdom and cause me to choke :-|

Parnis I could cope with
Eating the bicycle was amusing

*But then you go and mention WANCHER and I lost it!*

Please have some consideration, some of us are trying to enjoy breakfast whilst we read this stuff! :-!

Regards, :-d
Jim


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Really digging this new EF-503 mod. The blue really rounds out my collection with a pop of color!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I have this exact EF-503 and the orange never really did much for me. This looks great! How'd you "fix" it?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> I have this exact EF-503 and the orange never really did much for me. This looks great! How'd you "fix" it?


Subdial hands: Casio AWM-370
Second hand: Casio MRW-200
Also added a sapphire crystal from Ofrei (ZSGT2.5)

It was kind of a ridiculously expensive project for what used to be a $50 watch, but... worth it!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ordered this today for $60. Must be some sort of 7750 Chinese clone. No idea. Mineral crystal I think.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Repost from Best of Ali - These Speedie homages look pretty cool and are mechaquartz:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watch-quartz-chronograph-miyota-Japanese-brushed-steel-case-bracelet-40mm-vk64-and-vk63-polished-back-racing/33029964784.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.6c543c00nne9HJ


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang they sure do look like fun lollipops. :-!

Now, if they could just get the chrono second hand to line up tho...
Sigh.



cuica said:


> Repost from Best of Ali - These Speedie homages look pretty cool and are mechaquartz:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watch-quartz-chronograph-miyota-Japanese-brushed-steel-case-bracelet-40mm-vk64-and-vk63-polished-back-racing/33029964784.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.6c543c00nne9HJ


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

parsig9 said:


> Ordered this today for $60. Must be some sort of 7750 Chinese clone. No idea. Mineral crystal I think.


There's a mechanical movement in there? For $60?!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Ordered this today for $60. Must be some sort of 7750 Chinese clone. No idea. Mineral crystal I think.


I'm sure that's just a cheap date/24 hour/day/night indicator movement. The one you see in a lot of Aliexpress watches. Pretty sure that's NOT a chronograph.  Also, "PHYLIDA" sounds like a venereal disease.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Negakinu said:


> "PHYLIDA" sounds like a venereal disease.


:-d
Don't it tho?

And yet, if you just add one more 'I' so it spells Phylidia, all of a sudden it sounds 
respectably Grecian... perhaps a character with big hair in some 'Dynasty' style tv show set in oil-tycoon infested Texas. :-!


----------



## Apogee84 (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't think this one has been mentioned. It is an un-branded homage from Alpha-Europe. It has the Chinese ST19 handwind movement. Pretty close to the original. Has lumed stick hands in white (not silver), white second hand with pointer tip, sub-dials that are close except for the 24 hour dial at 6. I have been mulling over purchasing a speedy for my collection and thought I would get this to give it a trial run. You can find it on eBay sold by Alpha-Watch-Eu or you can find it on the web by searching for Alpha-1993.com. Not to bad for around $200.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

affordable ebay special. 39 mm and mechanical. Has been working well over the last few weeks. Shark mesh bracelet from W. jean 
Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

Gant Brownwood
not 1:1 copy but similar...


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

double post


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This Certina DS-2 Precidrive has a similar feel to it, plus the Precidrive movement is pretty interesting


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> I'm sure that's just a cheap date/24 hour/day/night indicator movement. The one you see in a lot of Aliexpress watches. Pretty sure that's NOT a chronograph.  Also, "PHYLIDA" sounds like a venereal disease.


True indeed. The infection arrived the other day, broken/not running. To the bin it goes. Lesson learned. Might keep the bracelet....


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tap78 said:


> Gant Brownwood
> not 1:1 copy but similar...
> 
> View attachment 14270133
> ...


She's a beauty!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

for me this is the best you can have for 100 bucks, casio edfice efs 510





















solar, sapphire, wr100..edfice lineup is well built


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> This Certina DS-2 Precidrive has a similar feel to it, plus the Precidrive movement is pretty interesting
> 
> View attachment 14270305


Good lookin' watches, but the DS-2 movement blows the Speedy away. Check out this short, amateur video:






http://www.ablogtowatch.com/certina-ds-2-limited-edition-watch-high-end-precidrive-movement/


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> This Certina DS-2 Precidrive has a similar feel to it, plus the Precidrive movement is pretty interesting
> 
> View attachment 14270305


This. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Certina DS-2 Chronograph. It's the coolest affordable chronograph I have. I also have a Speedmaster, which was a retirement treat. The Certina does not blow it away.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Being quartz, of course it does.

Alternatively, being quartz, of course it doesn't.

Depends if you prefer apples or oranges.


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Dan Henry 1962, Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch 3570.50, Alpha Speedmaster, Gigandet G3-001, Bulova Lunar Pilot Bracelet, Bulova Lunar Pilot Polished, Casio "Speedmaster"









With the lights out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

b55er said:


> Dan Henry 1962, Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch 3570.50, Alpha Speedmaster, Gigandet G3-001, Bulova Lunar Pilot Bracelet, Bulova Lunar Pilot Polished, Casio "Speedmaster"


 love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

I just put the Bulova Moonwatch on a German Staib band and wow!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> I have a Certina DS-2 Chronograph. It's the coolest affordable chronograph I have. I also have a Speedmaster, which was a retirement treat. The Certina does not blow it away.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Lol I have both too. I really like the Certina. Speedy has no equal, however.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

My photo sucks but it's what I have handy.



It's a vintage Citizen, I think it's 39mm and forget the model number. I'm wearing it now, it's a cool little watch and keeps perfect time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D'OH!! Too sexy.

Dang it!!! 
Just when I thought I had forgotten about this, somebody has to post it and remind me that I (still) do not have it.



b55er said:


> I just put the Bulova Moonwatch on a German Staib band and wow!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

It's really worth having.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Another thread that made me do it and here's the result of many sleepless nights on eBay, in my opinion one of the best Speedy alternatives, the 1983 Seiko Speedmaster 7a28-7039, fully serviced on a mesh bracelet:



I love the size, I think it's a great fit for a 7.25" wrist. It's very thin too:


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Enjoying my new Fossil Speedy today...
























The bracelet has solid end links, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> Enjoying my new Fossil Speedy today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy it?

Here is my +1 year old moonwatch


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

bent_toe said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> Here is my +1 year old moonwatch


eBay! It's a Fossil CH3026

Love your moonwatch on that bracelet. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey (Nov 3, 2014)

i love these speedy homages.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Just picked this up and it looks great on every strap I've tried. It wears well on the wrist, too.
Casio EF-503

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvire (Aug 18, 2015)

I think the 1983 Seiko is honestly a good shout, and quite unique with the pushers too!

Same, but different.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't seen the Junkers Jumo mentioned here;









https://uhren.junkers.de/junkers-jumo


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Boctok KR-39. ;


















Great Watch!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Arrived a few days ago. Made an offer on eBay for $50, the seller accepted. I'm not too fond of the name either, but I'm surprised at how much this watch has grown on me. I'm really liking it a lot. True meca quartz too. Really digging how the chrono hands snap back to 12 when I hit reset. Great looking dial, solid end links, so-so lume (I can still see it at 04:00) and although this has a screw-down crown, I'm not taking this thing swimming, ever.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a better look at the Citizen watch I have, it isn't an exact copy but it does have a little of the look. I posted earlier but the photo was terrible.



I used it on a leather and cloth strap much like a Swiss Army style all summer then switched it to a black Hirsch Speed alligator that seems to suit the watch well. The strap may be worth more than my watch. They are 39mm and I changed the movement in that one to a new Citizen and it runs right with the cell phone clock so I'm pretty happy with it. With the movement I got all new seals too and when done it pressure tested to 10 atm so it is a fishing watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tsarli said:


> Arrived a few days ago. Made an offer on eBay for $50, the seller accepted. I'm not too fond of the name either, but I'm surprised at how much this watch has grown on me. I'm really liking it a lot. True meca quartz too. Really digging how the chrono hands snap back to 12 when I hit reset. Great looking dial, solid end links, so-so lume (I can still see it at 04:00) and although this has a screw-down crown, I'm not taking this thing swimming, ever.
> 
> View attachment 14632951
> 
> ...


Nice. |>

Now I want one too.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

So, this just landed. 
The Alpha Chronograph with the sterile dial. 









I have to say, I am quite impressed. 
I wanted a moon watch, but will not be able to go with anything close to an original.

I like the Alpha because the sterile dial makes it an homage, in my mind. Plus, the Seagull ST1903 is variant of a proper military heritage chrono.









To me, it is very close, in philosophy and execution, to my Poljot Blue Angels 3133 chrono.

The fit and finish is a little better than I expected. The solid link bracelet is surprisingly good, and features the expandable clip, for flight suit or wet suit. Though with just a 5ATM rating, I'll not be doing any swimming with it. 









I like the fact that their are distinctive elements to it as well. The case lugs don't follow the exact taper line of the original, and gives it a slightly chunkier feel on the wrist. For my 7" stumps, that works just fine. 
The crystal too looks lovely, but doesn't protrude too much in the way that certain domed crystals do. 









The dial spacing is a little wider than the original too, with the sub dial pattern for the Alpha being distinctive, but close enough to still be a good homage.









There is a lovely sweep to the chrono seconds hand, familiar to anyone who has a Russian mechanical. But it is not as smooth as the time seconds hand, which moves as smoothly as my flieger 7750.

Overall, there is just a slight roughness too it which adds to its charm if sitting squarely between a military chrono, and motorsport timepiece - just as it should.

I think Alpha did the right thing in going with the sterile dial, as it puts this firmly in the homage, as opposed to knock-off space.

For the price, it is an absolute cracker.

Plus, for the price, it can be an everyday watch too.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Slight update.

Watch is running nicely, and the dreaded screw down crown cross threading issue does not seem to have arisen. 

As this is very much the bed in period, I am not yet concerned with accuracy. 

As this is a development of the old Venus 175, ruggedised to a certain extent for military use to produce the ST1903, I know it should be fairly accurate. 

In the first 48 hours it ran about 22 seconds fast, which is acceptable. 

I'll give it a good month or so on the wrist before I look at messing with it to regulate.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Let it run for a while before judging accuracy, lets say 3 weeks, and wear it daily in the meantime


----------



## MarkJang (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkJang said:


> //


Nice!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great, but automatic chrono for USD $69?
Does not inspire trust.



MarkJang said:


> View attachment 14710167


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks great, but automatic chrono for USD $69?
> Does not inspire trust.


Look at the dials, it's just day/date and minute dials.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dedan said:


> Look at the dials, it's just day/date and minute dials.


Oh, I see. 
Hard pass.

They could've done a nice proper chrono w/ a quartz. 
Too bad.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ascalon said:


> So, this just landed.
> The Alpha Chronograph with the sterile dial.
> 
> 
> ...


lovely watch!

can you share more images?

perhaps a video too?


----------



## MarkJang (Sep 2, 2019)

Not a chronograph watch, just a small second dial.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I changed the hands to make it more legible. It so happens to make it look more like the Speedy.


----------



## RJM (Oct 4, 2008)

I love my Casio Edifice, solar with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I changed the hands to make it more legible. It so happens to make it look more like the Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 14768271


The crown threw me off !

What model is it?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SCEB009



Spartans said:


> The crown threw me off !
> 
> What model is it?


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

My wallet is under threat again....

I'm starting to warm up to the Speedster, but in quartz.

A bit over a year ago, I saw the Bulova Lunar and immediately loved the design. Then about three months ago, the Maen also caught my eye. Now, it's moving into obsessive "must have" territory.

My problem is that I will never buy an automatic so now the search will be for a quartz homage that is very close to the original.

What do you guys think of this?

Seiko SSB093...bought it but returned it because of the polished hands were difficult to read. With a hand change....


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Just a loose homage, but the Vratislavia Conceptum CHRONOGRAF S.8 "Astronauta" is a great affordable watch, and very Speedmaster-esk









See thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vratislavia-conceptum-chronograf-s-8-%93astronauta%94-4495403.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

guric1van said:


> Just a loose homage, but the Vratislavia Conceptum CHRONOGRAF S.8 "Astronauta" is a great affordable watch, and very Speedmaster-esk
> 
> View attachment 14770035
> 
> ...


Is it still possible to source one though? I've had an eBay alert on them for more than a year and never saw one coming...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Spartans said:


> I'm starting to warm up to the Speedster, but in quartz.
> 
> My problem is that I will never buy an automatic so now the search will be for a quartz homage that is very close to the original.


I own a mecaquartz Corgeut homage, they're dead cheap and still available on AliExpress. Quite faithful to the moonwatch but they're sterile so there's a gap at the top of the dial. My review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

mougino said:


> I own a mecaquartz Corgeut homage, they're dead cheap and still available on AliExpress. Quite faithful to the moonwatch but they're sterile so there's a gap at the top of the dial. My review here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481


Very faithful and head on, looks great.

Good diameter but......16.1 mm thick??

I had an issue with the Bulova Lunar thickness so I'd be scared to buy something that thick.

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Spartans said:


> Very faithful and head on, looks great.
> 
> Good diameter but......16.1 mm thick??
> 
> ...


Right, 16.1 mm including the domed crystal. Without the crystal that's 14 mm thick, same as the Omega. It doesn't wear big due to the case and thin bezel design.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> Is it still possible to source one though? I've had an eBay alert on them for more than a year and never saw one coming...


Not new, I got mine off eBay after a 12 month wait. Really happy with it though, cos I was specifically looking for a nice quartz watch, and there weren't too many I liked. It gets a lot of looks at work.

I may be interested in trading mine, PM if you are interested.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> View attachment 14770035
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to source one though? I've had an eBay alert on them for more than a year and never saw one coming...


Not new, I got mine off eBay after a 12 month wait. Really happy with it though, cos I was specifically looking for a nice quartz watch, and there weren't too many I liked. It gets a lot of looks at work.

I may be interested in trading mine, PM if you are interested.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

mougino said:


> Right, 16.1 mm including the domed crystal. Without the crystal that's 14 mm thick, same as the Omega. It doesn't wear big due to the case and thin bezel design.


It does look good....and the price is pocket lint.

I'll hunt it down.


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

I found this Citizen watch that looks somewhat similar to the Omega Speedmaster. And it's just $65! Anyone know anything about this watch?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice review; thanks for that.
How does the chrono second run? 1/5 second? 1/8?
And how does it return to zero? Snap back?

But man, 100% sterile is a bit too blank for me.
Like a face without eyebrows...

They could've written something innocuous -- like, 'chronograph'



mougino said:


> I own a mecaquartz Corgeut homage,.... My review here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned the Reef Tiger Illidans? Great looking and quality for a meca-quartz homage!!
You'll be surprised once you see the fit and finish.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Spartans said:


> It does look good....and the price is pocket lint.
> 
> I'll hunt it down.


€ 68,55 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan Miyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black bezel date O76
https://a.aliexpress.com/rZkmDxPAb


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice review; thanks for that.
> How does the chrono second run? 1/5 second? 1/8?
> And how does it return to zero? Snap back?


That's in my review:



mougino said:


> The movement is a date chrono quartz Miyota OS20 ("without jewel") with 24hr indication of the local time at 3'o clock. Seconds hand is on the subdial at 6'o clock, chrono minutes on the one at 9'o clock. Chrono seconds is on the big hand at 12 (with the red top). Both time seconds and chrono seconds (when run) tick every 1s, no smooth chrono hand like on my favorite movement the VK64...
> [...]
> 
> The pushers to start/stop and reset the chronograph click very nicely! The chrono reset does a fast forward of the chrono seconds hand (and of the chrono minutes too if it has moved).





Chronopolis said:


> But man, 100% sterile is a bit too blank for me.
> Like a face without eyebrows...
> 
> They could've written something innocuous -- like, 'chronograph'


Agreed  they have another version of the chrono with some writing but a disproportionate bezel insert:








https://a.aliexpress.com/5Vt8QuzyR


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics of the black dial version of the Illidan.
One pic shows the black canvas and leather strap the watch ships with, and the other pic shows it on the Rios1931 omega style deployment strap from Panatime.
The dial quality will surprise.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Handsome piece. 
Are these pics of yours?
It looks like the chronograph second hand is set at zero until activated. Am I right?

I saw this many months ago, and asked the seller: 
_*"Is the center-mounted chrono second stationary until activated, or running at all times?"*_

They got back to me a week later with a gibberish response, something like, 
*"Hello friend, Do not worry, it is accurate with reliable and many attractive." *
o|o|



tas1911 said:


> View attachment 14772969
> Here's a couple of pics of the black dial version of the Illidan.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes, the second hand is stationary until activated.
And they are mine.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

The Corgeut is a really good looking watch.

Just curious if anyone has posted about the Tiger Concept version yet. Not my photo...








I would have bought one last year if it had been available with a sapphire or acrylic crystal.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jbglock said:


> Just curious if anyone has posted about the Tiger Concept version yet.


Is this identical to ALPHA?
Auto? ST19 movement?
Or..
Quartz?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Is this identical to ALPHA?
> Auto? ST19 movement?
> Or..
> Quartz?


62630 Chronograph Watch
High quality dome mineral glass with AR coating, fixed bezel, screw in Crown, buttons and Case Back. Strap or stainless steel bracelet to choose from.
Japanese quartz movement Epson YM-12 with 24 hours at 3, minute totalizer at 6 and running seconds at 9

Looks like a reasonable Quartz movement to me?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TY!
Excellent specs.
I prefer quartz for these kinds of watches.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> 62630 Chronograph Watch
> High quality dome mineral glass with AR coating, fixed bezel, screw in Crown, buttons and Case Back. Strap or stainless steel bracelet to choose from.
> Japanese quartz movement Epson YM-12 with 24 hours at 3, minute totalizer at 6 and running seconds at 9
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PHYLIDA have some goodlooking watches.
One says 'Automatic'. I assume it's a "multi-function, with day-of-week in one subdial (@9), and date in another (@3).

But what is at 6 position? 
A 60-minute counter? If so, how would it count, unless the center-mounted seconds hand actually functions as a stop watch??

Does anyone know if the center-mounted seconds hand is running all the time?









https://www.ebay.com/itm/40mm-Mens-...6c:m:mm8wOrD8MzQ1bIf-OF-AMAw&var=641690377669



MarkJang said:


> View attachment 14710167
> 
> View attachment 14710173


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> PHYLIDA have some goodlooking watches.
> One says 'Automatic'. I assume it's a "multi-function, with day-of-week in one subdial (@9), and date in another (@3).
> 
> But what is at 6 position?
> ...


Another seller has it for $69.50 with free shipping listed as "Men's 40mm Black 6-Hand Automatic Selfwinding Watch Solid SS Speed master Homage".

I know nothing about it but thought you preferred a quartz movement? I am not speaking against it but I would ask the seller to specify the movement so I could research it if I was looking to buy it.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> PHYLIDA have some goodlooking watches.
> One says 'Automatic'. I assume it's a "multi-function, with day-of-week in one subdial (@9), and date in another (@3).
> 
> But what is at 6 position?
> ...


I have a problemo with this! It seems like it could be a mechanical but I think it is a Chinese Movement Automatic AKA a battery powered quartz o|o|o|o|

But I may be wrong!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> But man, 100% sterile is a bit too blank for me.
> Like a face without eyebrows...
> 
> They could've written something innocuous -- like, 'chronograph'


I attempted to add a custom logo on my Corgeut and failed miserable. The result is atrocious  but at least from afar the dial doesn't look so empty anymore...









[edit] hm not so bad after the glue has dried and in dark conditions...


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

mougino said:


> I attempted to add a custom logo on my Corgeut and failed miserable. The result is atrocious  but at least from afar the dial doesn't look so empty anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omage ...very clever

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> I attempted to add a custom logo on my Corgeut and failed miserable. The result is atrocious  but at least from afar the dial doesn't look so empty anymore...


RESPECT!!!

I don't even have an idea how I would go about doing it.
Disassemble the dial and put it in a printer?
Or print out a decal, and glue that on?

But I thinkYOU can do it!!! So close.
And 'OMAGE' -- very cool name :-!


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I love to put "SPARTAN" in slanted script. Problem is that one has to work with a tiny surface and any mistakes are terminal.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> RESPECT!!!
> 
> I don't even have an idea how I would go about doing it.
> Disassemble the dial and put it in a printer?
> ...


I've seen someone do an awesome mod on a sterile one with a water slide decal. I really want to do the same but don't know when to start. It had a BSH logo and looked great. Here's a photo from a screenshot. I must point out not my watch and I don't have screenshot with the creators name so unable to credit them. I do know they are on watchuseek so if they see it, please say so as i would love to give credit where due. Also, if anyone out there has any ideas on how to get decals that will suit, I'm all ears, or eyes or whatever.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I changed the hands to make it more legible. It so happens to make it look more like the Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 14768271


The pusher locations on this really threw me, but I did it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jbglock said:


> Another seller has it ... listed as "Men's 40mm Black 6-Hand Automatic Selfwinding Watch Solid SS Speed master Homage". *I would ask the seller to specify the movement *.





ObiWonWD40 said:


> ...it could be a mechanical but I think it is a *Chinese Movement Automatic AKA a battery powered quartz * o|o|o|o|
> Regards, Jim


I am asking here on WUS bcz, half the time, asking the seller is not productive.
I've gotten answers like: "It is automatically quartz." Or, "It rotates once a day." Or, "Hi friend, we are in China, good price, so you buy ok?" Or some other irrelevant gibberish.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There's an AliExpress homage very close to the (sterile) Corgeut one but branded "Bomax". Only cons is that it has orange rallye hands instead of the white ones, but otherwise a quite faithful homage:








https://a.aliexpress.com/3Z32409I3


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> I've seen someone do an awesome mod on a sterile one with a water slide decal. I really want to do the same but don't know when to start. It had a BSH logo and looked great. Here's a photo from a screenshot. I must point out not my watch and I don't have screenshot with the creators name so unable to credit them. I do know they are on watchuseek so if they see it, please say so as i would love to give credit where due. Also, if anyone out there has any ideas on how to get decals that will suit, I'm all ears, or eyes or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IS awesome!  way out of my league!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

K1w179 said:


> I've seen someone do an awesome mod on a sterile one with a water slide decal. I really want to do the same but don't know when to start. It had a BSH logo and looked great. Here's a photo from a screenshot. I must point out not my watch and I don't have screenshot with the creators name so unable to credit them. I do know they are on watchuseek so if they see it, please say so as i would love to give credit where due. Also, if anyone out there has any ideas on how to get decals that will suit, I'm all ears, or eyes or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was created by @Brightling007. I have to add this guy is a legend with mad skills

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Anybody know what movement is inside Fossil watches?

This is not too bad. The face and front is a decent homage.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/produc...-black-stainless-steel-watch-sku-ch3028p.html


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

......


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

There is a reason why my wallet and wife hates this place! :rodekaart

Bought five watches in the last 5 months and I was perfectly happy to buy nothing for the next several months.....then I started to go through this thread. BIG mistake! o|

After looking at a recommended solution and tracking down something that turns out is no longer available, went out and bought a Gigandet. It will be here in a couple of weeks and my wallet will be lighter! I'm just concerned about he quality. Read good reviews on the European Amazon's but not so good on Amazon.com. Then again, it's a small sample size. The watch itself looks like one of the better homages with less of what I don't like. The movement is decent in that it's a Miyota JS15.

Maybe I will do a review....IF I love it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

K1w179 said:


> I've seen someone do an awesome mod on a sterile one with a water slide decal. I really want to do the same but don't know when to start. It had a BSH logo and looked great. Here's a photo from a screenshot. I must point out not my watch and I don't have screenshot with the creators name so unable to credit them. I do know they are on watchuseek so if they see it, please say so as i would love to give credit where due. Also, if anyone out there has any ideas on how to get decals that will suit, I'm all ears, or eyes or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not water slide decals. Dry transfer. Like the old LetraSet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

As Jtragic has already pointed out, thats no water slide decal.
I cannot imagine anyone using it on a dial.

Anyway, it is me, or does the lettering 'chronometer' look scrunched?



K1w179 said:


> I've seen someone do an awesome mod on a sterile one with a water slide decal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> As Jtragic has already pointed out, thats no water slide decal.
> I cannot imagine anyone using it on a dial.
> 
> Anyway, it is me, or does the lettering 'chronometer' look scrunched?


It's not you, it is. Dry transfers are difficult to deal with, especially with small lettering. They don't always transfer cleanly because of the amount of pressure needed to make them adhere. Small items like the lettering can get a bit distorted.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Full moon Fossil









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Got the Gigadent a few days ago. I like it but the second hand is nearly invisible and not impressed with the visibility of the metal indicies. Overall.....good watch and decent homage. I need to get a look at the Omega to see how close it is.

Less then $100 so my expectations are tempered....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Went over to the high fashion mall and they have an Omega store. Looked at the Speedmaster and in my opinion....just MY opinion, I'm not impressed. The Bulova Lunar looks far better. Which now makes me madder that Bulova made it so big. 

So the Gigandet gets to have the exalted place of "not bad" homages.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Upping an interesting thread. After massacring my Corgeut I feel the need for a proper Moonwatch homage... Any new contender, or pics of the old ones still accessible?

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Maen Watch made chrono which is pretty cool


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Did someone say Speedmaster?

NASA Flight-qualified Omega Speedmaster 3570.50 for comparison.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

b55er said:


> Did someone say Speedmaster?
> 
> NASA Flight-qualified Omega Speedmaster 3570.50 for comparison.


Nice collection! so what do you think is the best alternative to the SpeedMaster?


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

KingKF1221 said:


> Nice collection! so what do you think is the best alternative to the SpeedMaster?


If your wrist fits it....Bulova. In my eyes, it looks BETTER then the Speedmaster.

I'm still annoyed at how great they look....but how big they are. If they wete 42's, I'd buy the silver and black one.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

At the moment I guess the alpha speedy is the best homage out there, will be buying one soon. 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> At the moment I guess the alpha speedy is the best homage out there, will be buying one soon.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Too blank/empty for my taste, I went with the Corgeut:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_BORxcn

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

KingKF1221 said:


> Nice collection! so what do you think is the best alternative to the SpeedMaster?


That's an elusive question..

As a functional everyday watch, I'd have to say the Bulova Moonwatch in polished stainless. The size is a bit larger. It is precision engineered and manufactured by Citizen/Bulova. Decent lume. Unique quartz 262kHz movement.

The Alpha is the closest looking and functional to a Speedy. Kudos for wind up mechanical. The Alpha feels cheap, the bracelet equally so. Maybe a $60 Chinese watch with rough edges kinda cheap. Put the Alpha on a NATO, and it wears better.

The Gigandet looks great from a distance, but it reeks of quartz including the center second hand. The included strap is junk. Good grab and go beater watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Upping an interesting thread. After massacring my Corgeut I feel the need for a proper Moonwatch homage... Any new contender, or pics of the old ones still accessible?
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


As has been said here before, if your wrists can take the Bulova Lunar Pilot, then IMHO that is the best watch to get and for rugged reliability I would put it above the Very Old Speedy! Never let it be said that I shy away from being controversial ;-)

But then there are some alternatives that I have and use:-



















































I have paid less than $100 for most of these the exceptions being the two Bulovas that use the same Calibre as the Lunar Pilot and I bought these as Factory Reconditioned from the US for just a bit over. List price was much higher as you might guess, but I got these by careful shopping around, which I think in my case could be a disease! :-s

If I had to narrow this bunch down to two, my Choices would be the Seiko Meca-Quartz, (Pic 3, But No Tach Ring <|) and the Rotary which uses an ETA Quartz movement, or maybe the Pulsar, (Pic 1,2) which uses the Seiko 7T92 calibre which is one of the better Seiko Movements IMHO. The other Pulsars are Meca-Quartz, the Black was NOS and the last one was a recent Fleabay buy needing work, which I did and it is now Great, but I would think that 'cos I did it b-)

If you would like more details on any of them, shout and I will do my best to help! :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

mougino said:


> Too blank/empty for my taste, I went with the Corgeut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice too, which movement does it have? Got any snaps of these timepiece yoh could share?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Looks nice too, which movement does it have? Got any snaps of these timepiece yoh could share?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I guess a Miyota OS20 like its sterile sister. I'll confirm when I receive it. You can find plenty of pics of the sterile version in my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

b55er said:


> That's an elusive question..
> 
> As a functional everyday watch, I'd have to say the Bulova Moonwatch in polished stainless. The size is a bit larger. It is precision engineered and manufactured by Citizen/Bulova. Decent lume. Unique quartz 262kHz movement.
> 
> ...


I have the Gigandet and it's way, way cheaper looking then the Bulova.

I was struggling to keep it, but in the end, I kept it as....not bad for $80 bucks stylish watch. Had I kept the two Bulovas, the Gigandet would never make it in thoughts, never mind into my collection.

So if you like a cheap, decent quality but obviously inexpensive watch that is a decent Speedmaster homage, buy the Gigandet...but only if you can't stand the Bulova's size.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Looks nice too, which movement does it have? Got any snaps of these timepiece yoh could share?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I received the new Corgeut Moonwatch and -oh joy- it has a Seiko mecaquartz VK63, and very faithful hands and subdials 








Its main cons are a broader bezel and poor bracelet, but I changed the latter...

You can read my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/battle-corgeut-speedy-pro-moonwatches-5152967.html


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Heads up!!


















Jomashop has a Fossil "Speedmaster" quartz for $47.99 today

https://www.jomashop.com/fossil-decker-watch-ch2573ie.html


----------



## Markusice (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I'm looking for a watch that can be weared with almost everything and I think Speedmaster is the watch that I'm looking for. But I am a student and I live in Turkey, so we don't have many options for a watch. My budget is around 150 dollars and I need your help for finding the suitable homage for me. I found 3 watches, they are
Swatch YVS 444G, Swatch YCS 410 GX and Fossil FCH2600IE 
If you can offer better alternatives, I'll check them in Turkish market whether they're available or not.


----------



## Markusice (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I'm looking for a watch that can be weared with almost everything and I think Speedmaster is the watch that I'm looking for. But I am a student and I live in Turkey, so we don't have many options for a watch. My budget is around 150 dollars and I need your help for finding the suitable homage for me. I found 3 watches, they are
Swatch YVS 444G, Swatch YCS 410 GX and Fossil FCH2600IE 
If you can offer better alternatives, I'll check them in Turkish market whether they're available or not.


----------



## 91Greyhound (May 9, 2007)

Two words...Alpha Speedmaster...Total homage of a Speedy Pro...it’s got the size right, it’s got a respectable and for me at least, reliable, HAND-WOUND chronograph movement and a plastic crystal. Personally the bracelet doesn’t sit well on my wrist, but it does not feel like a sub $200 watch at all. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Alpha now offers a Seagull powered Speedy Pro homage with their logo: (currently on sale)








https://alpha-1993.com/collections/chronograph/products/mechanical-chronograph-watch-1
Too bad I already went with the Corgeut otherwise I would have made the jump


----------



## MiguelDM2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good morning to everyone, 

So now we have the special edition Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8...
The black textured dial with the sub-dials are simply amazing. 

Today a find a cheap Homage. 
It's a Ben Nevis BN6014

Sadly it has one of those Chronograph movements where the counter it's on the 9' and 6' o'clock sub-dials. 
The second's hand is for the time (and not the Chrono) so the tachymeter is rather useless. 

Nevertheless, the black case, dial and strap combo look overall well achieved for a cheap homage. 



Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MiguelDM2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good morning to everyone, 

So now we have the special edition Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8...
The black textured dial with the sub-dials are simply amazing. 

Today a find a cheap Homage. 
It's a Ben Nevis BN6014 

Sadly it has one of those Chronograph movements where the counter it's on the 9' and 6' o'clock sub-dials. 
The second's hand is for the time (and not the Chrono) so the tachymeter is rather useless. 

Nevertheless, the black case, dial and strap combo look overall well achieved for a cheap homage. 

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MiguelDM2017 said:


> Good morning to everyone,
> 
> So now we have the special edition Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8...
> The black textured dial with the sub-dials are simply amazing.
> ...


For 17€ it's guaranteed to be a cheap alloy+plastic disposable watch.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Rolex Daytona.


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Sleestax said:


> Rolex Daytona.


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

I think a JB champion bracelet helps out the alpha and the corgeut immensely


----------



## Chartle (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm also looking into picking up an homage. Any further thoughts on the Bliger vs Gigandet Volante? Is the Citizen-Miyota JS25 a meca quartz type movement with some "sweep" in the chrono hand? Of course the Bliger is more a multi function date watch but much more affordable. I would've already picked up a Seiko like the SSB031 but I'm not a fan of the shiny tach bezels. Cheers


----------



## Chartle (Jun 24, 2020)

Decided on the Alpha with all white hands. Looks great and I haven't had any functional issues as of yet. Being mechanical really does separate it from other homage types and manual wind hasn't been a chore so I think it's a great choice among many quartz alternatives. Lugs are quite flat as many have mentioned but replacing the uncomfortable bracelet with a leather strap made a world of difference. The way the bracelet attaches adds another few mm of flat length as well as not having micro adjustments. I don't really notice the tall height and weight but you can check the pictures below to see for yourself and compare to a Seiko 5KX. I noticed there's not much for midrange homage types mechincal/automatic under $1000-$1500 even used. Once you start hitting that price point the usual recommendation is the reduced which I find much too small. But.. I'd be curious if anyone has run into any. At least for now the Alpha fixes an itch for a "beater speedmaster"!

For reference my wrists are 6.75 inches.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Chartle said:


> Decided on the Alpha with all white hands. Looks great and I haven't had any functional issues as of yet. Being mechanical really does separate it from other homage types and manual wind hasn't been a chore so I think it's a great choice among many quartz alternatives. Lugs are quite flat as many have mentioned but replacing the uncomfortable bracelet with a leather strap made a world of difference. The way the bracelet attaches adds another few mm of flat length as well as not having micro adjustments. I don't really notice the tall height and weight but you can check the pictures below to see for yourself and compare to a Seiko 5KX. I noticed there's not much for midrange homage types mechincal/automatic under $1000-$1500 even used. Once you start hitting that price point the usual recommendation is the reduced which I find much too small. But.. I'd be curious if anyone has run into any. At least for now the Alpha fixes an itch for a "beater speedmaster"!
> 
> For reference my wrists are 6.75 inches.
> View attachment 15349548
> ...


Hey that looks great man, are you more of a strap guy? I noticed that strap orientation is flipped too, is that a Nordic or a Japanese thing? How does it feel with the bracelet on? Looking to get this on the sterile version

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Every time I decide to give up until I can save for the real thing, someone posts an Alpha then I start wanting one all over again. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

K1w179 said:


> Every time I decide to give up until I can save for the real thing, someone posts an Alpha then I start wanting one all over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Me three

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chartle (Jun 24, 2020)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Hey that looks great man, are you more of a strap guy? I noticed that strap orientation is flipped too, is that a Nordic or a Japanese thing? How does it feel with the bracelet on? Looking to get this on the sterile version
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I found the bracelet useable and wearable but uncomfortable compared to most other options. Comparatively I found a Seiko 5 bracelet easier to wear and I understand most don't even like those. It could be due to no micro adjustments and overall a low end bracelet. As I mentioned the included bracelet adds a lot of "lug to lug" length because it doesn't curve/bend at the end of the lug, making the 48mm L2L over 52mm! So perhaps less an issue with larger wrists. Also I find the clasp very "budget" feeling and doesn't scream confidence in clasping. It was definitely a way to cut costs but luckily easily replaceable.

Orientationwise I had an old Seiko that way and I've just been used to it. I also find it easier to put on and center for my wrists. I think it looks cleaner from an outside perspective too. That being said I don't have a heavy preference and I'll jump orientations.
Regarding between straps and bracelets, I enjoy both! Bracelets I'm more picky about but a comfy one is excellent. Generally depends on the watch and occassion but I'm really liking a faded rally style strap with the Speedy type. Feels like air and allows the watch to breathe.


----------



## MarkJang (Sep 2, 2019)

Has anyone got it?


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


I was all set to buy an Alpha but now waiting on a review from Jason the Watch Guy. From what I can see the dials are recessed, the crystal is sapphire ( so they say) but the follow on hands are 12 hour not 24. Anyways, there appears to be fewer compromises, and a decent movement to boot.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


Yes I got it but then I needed a shot of penicillin!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


Yup 









See my review here:









Review: PHYLIDA Speedy Pro 'Tintin' homage


Those of you reading my reviews know I'm a fan of the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro 'Moonwatch' homage, and as we say in french, better twice than once ;) One Speedy Pro I'm particularly fond of is the Moonwatch Tintin. This is one - even perhaps The - dream watch of mine. If you don't know the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

mougino said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see a comparison of the Phylida to an Alpha. I'm about to order one or the other.

The Phylida has sapphire crystal, nicely recessed subdials. The cons for me are the name (I know you can get sterile) and the 12 hour follow on hands.

The Alpha has a hardened mineral crystal, less recessed subdials and 24 hour follow on hands.

Decisions decisions

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I went for the Alpha. It arrived today and I'm very happy with it. I'm thinking I might get an acrylic crystal for it. We shall see. 
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

And to spam the thread a bit more... here it is on leather









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShiftPlusOne (Mar 28, 2013)

K1w179 said:


> And to spam the thread a bit more... here it is on leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, fellow AU/NZ here.. Where did you get this from? And what was the shipping time like? Would love to grab one. Does it have a clear case back?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> I would like to see a comparison of the Phylida to an Alpha. I'm about to order one or the other.
> 
> The Phylida has sapphire crystal, nicely recessed subdials. The cons for me are the name (I know you can get sterile) and the 12 hour follow on hands.
> 
> ...


what's a 12 hour follow on hands vs a 24 hour follow on hands?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

ShiftPlusOne said:


> Hey man, fellow AU/NZ here.. Where did you get this from? And what was the shipping time like? Would love to grab one. Does it have a clear case back?


PM sent.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> I went for the Alpha. It arrived today and I'm very happy with it. I'm thinking I might get an acrylic crystal for it. We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice. 

Alpha makes some pretty good looking (read as very close to the real thing) homage watches.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

ShiftPlusOne said:


> Hey man, fellow AU/NZ here.. Where did you get this from? And what was the shipping time like? Would love to grab one. Does it have a clear case back?


I got it from Alpha Europe. I did have to pay s little extra for DHL express due to DHL not shipping to NZ from Europe. It took 7 days. I'm very happy with it so far

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pongster said:


> what's a 12 hour follow on hands vs a 24 hour follow on hands?


Basically the subdial at 6 o'clock reads time in 24 hrs vs time in 12hr format.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> Basically the subdial at 6 o'clock reads time in 24 hrs vs time in 12hr format.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


since speedmaster has 12hr, shouldnt that be more desirable?


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pongster said:


> since speedmaster has 12hr, shouldnt that be more desirable?


I'd suggest that it depends on the wearer. I like 24 hour, so to me, no. To someone else who likes 12 hour , yes.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I couldn't resist buying one of these though, strictly speaking, 12-hour watches aren't in my remit. At least it has a 24-hour subdial.
I replaced the bracelet immediately - didn't even remove the plastic wrapping - and put it on a black suede driver's strap.








Me like!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Can someone with the alpha take some pictures from a few angles. Top down, crown side, opposite side, and from the top/bottom looking at the lug area?

I'll do the same when my phylida comes in. (Today hopefully for the love of all that is holy)

I think it may be helpful to potential buyers.

I got the Phylida because the case shape looked nicer in stock photos...but maybe that was just lighting trickery.

I'm talking profile shots...not off angle.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Alpha speedy with the sterile dial is out of stock but up until when? Have you guys even noticed? Alpha Watches Europe is showing it as sold out daaaang

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Can someone with the alpha take some pictures from a few angles. Top down, crown side, opposite side, and from the top/bottom looking at the lug area?
> 
> I'll do the same when my phylida comes in. (Today hopefully for the love of all that is holy)
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally got mine in! 45 days in the making. Worth the wait! Immediately onto a borealis 1.2mm seatbelt NATO























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

As requested....I'm very happy with this watch. My only critique is that the dial is somewhat one dimensional and flat. If it had done depth it would be fantastic. I have seen decals applied to a sterile alpha which looked good. I had contemplated doing the same but went with a logo dial in the end. It would be interesting to compare to a Phylida but overall I'm a fan of this one and wear it often












































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Here's a Picture Dump of the Phylida Speedy.
I must say, I'm loving it. it's a very unique case design...not unique in the way it's never been done before...but there is just a lot going on.
7.25" wrists for reference.
Hoping to shoot my review of it on Thursday...it came at a terrible time with me going back to work.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Here's a Picture Dump of the Phylida Speedy.
> I must say, I'm loving it. it's a very unique case design...not unique in the way it's never been done before...but there is just a lot going on.
> 7.25" wrists for reference.
> Hoping to shoot my review of it on Thursday...it came at a terrible time with me going back to work.
> ...


I think they look very similar. Both very good homages. I'm loving my Alpha ( though I'm still wanting to put an acrylic on it. I'm certain I'd love the Phylida if I had that too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

K1w179 said:


> As requested....I'm very happy with this watch. My only critique is that the dial is somewhat one dimensional and flat. If it had done depth it would be fantastic. I have seen decals applied to a sterile alpha which looked good. I had contemplated doing the same but went with a logo dial in the end. It would be interesting to compare to a Phylida but overall I'm a fan of this one and wear it often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which place did you get this from? Alpha asian site or the European one?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Which place did you get this from? Alpha asian site or the European one?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I got it from Alpha Europe. I have to say there was great communication speedy delivery. Good service so far

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

K1w179 said:


> I got it from Alpha Europe. I have to say there was great communication speedy delivery. Good service so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'd like to get the sterile dial version but they're OOS ATM, how would you reckon the endlinks? Are they annoyingly long or you have a wide wrist? The only thing that's putting me off actually.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

This arrived today and immediately got put on a leather strap. One with red stitching I ordered in anticipation is still in transit.
I did _not_ order a sterile dial but I guess I can live with it. It is very pretty.








Got a bit spooked earlier, though: I'd left the chronograph running and noticed the hand was stopped and the watch was five minutes slow. Hopefully that's a one-off.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> I'd like to get the sterile dial version but they're OOS ATM, how would you reckon the endlinks? Are they annoyingly long or you have a wide wrist? The only thing that's putting me off actually.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I wouldn't have a clue what size my wrist is, I do have small wrists though. The lug length doesn't really bother me at all. My main issue was when I sized the bracelet I found I has in between links, either slightly too tight or too loose. The answer was leaving it slightly loose and after several minutes of wear it feels just right. You can buy the watch with the logo, and get a sterile dial separately to fit. I thought about doing that and putting a decal on. I still might.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm going to blame this thread and others, but you all made my order one of those Casio EF-503 from eBay. Really looking forward to wearing it in a couple days hopefully.

Not my photo - stolen from RotorRonin's old sale thread here for anyone not familiar with the watch (though it is mentioned a bunch in this thread, most recently Nam's post on page 38).










Obligatory, _it's a shame this sweet watch is discontinued and blah blah blah_


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Robbie_roy said:


> I'm going to blame this thread and others, but you all made my order one of those Casio EF-503 from eBay. Really looking forward to wearing it in a couple days hopefully.
> 
> Not my photo - stolen from RotorRonin's old sale thread here for anyone not familiar with the watch (though it is mentioned a bunch in this thread, most recently Nam's post on page 38).
> 
> ...


I blame the very existence of watch forums for this addiction.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Robbie_roy said:


> I'm going to blame this thread and others, but you all made my order one of those Casio EF-503 from eBay. Really looking forward to wearing it in a couple days hopefully.
> 
> Not my photo - stolen from RotorRonin's old sale thread here for anyone not familiar with the watch (though it is mentioned a bunch in this thread, most recently Nam's post on page 38).
> 
> ...


It's a great watch. Perfect size, really comfortable.

I replaced it with a blue one, also modded:


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> It's a great watch. Perfect size, really comfortable.
> 
> I replaced it with a blue one, also modded:


Those white second and sub-hands look great. I am glad that you are still wearing this blue one!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

for anyone interested, I have posted my Phylida Speedmaster review


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice review TB! Going to have to check out some of your previous reviews too.

The EF-503 showed up today and I love it. I'm glad it's not any bigger, but it's fine on my skinny 6.5" wrist. Compared to the automatc homages, this one is obviously thinner and the sloped bezel and lugs help it meld into the wrist pretty well. A lot of things to like for the good deal I found on eBay.

It might not be the most diverse range, but this chrono + diver + field watch quartz trio is all I need! For now of course.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Robbie_roy said:


> Nice review TB! Going to have to check out some of your previous reviews too.
> 
> The EF-503 showed up today and I love it. I'm glad it's not any bigger, but it's fine on my skinny 6.5" wrist. Compared to the automatc homages, this one is obviously thinner and the sloped bezel and lugs help it meld into the wrist pretty well. A lot of things to like for the good deal I found on eBay.


I cannot believe how wearable it is for a 42mm.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> I cannot believe how wearable it is for a 42mm.


Absolutely. More I think about it, the ""nice inset"" detail helps a lot. I always love when watches do this. Outer diameter measurement is 41.5mm but the edge of the bezel is 39mm.










Edit: I was hoping this watch had a dedicated thread here, but I found one on another site. If anyone wants pages and pages to read on it, here you go: Link - Dappered.com thread


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

And-- joyful news-- if you are like me, and _must_ have 100m WR, and you can't stand changing batteries, the Citizen Ecodrive Speedmaster pseudo-homage 44mm CA0641-59E mint refurb. is now *$95* on the 'Bay, Official Watch Deals. Over 70% gone, but should still be plenty left. List is $325, street price generally around $165 or so-- I saw that someone snagged one for $79 in an auction after shipping, but that was with No Returns from a seller with only 25 sales.

OWD offered it to me for $90 after I'd been watching for a few days, so under $100 out the door/after tax seems like a pretty good score. OWD is very easy to deal with, very fast. I'd had my eye on this for a couple of years, but with a 6.5 inch wrist, I couldn't pull the trigger at $170. But for $90, I figured I could take a chance, and so far, glad I did! It wears a little small, fortunately-- maybe like a 42.5, haven't sized the bracelet, but lug size and shape are gonna be fine-- no daylight between the watch and my wrist (which is a bit flat). It wears WAY smaller than, say, my Seiko SSC017P, which is supposedly 43mm and wears like a 46.

The watch appears to be brand new-- not a scratch on it anywhere. Set it about 8 hours ago, still spot on. Pusher action is very solid. The nutty thing is, I do have a real speedy that I bought last year and adore-- but of course, I don't want to wear it in crappy neighborhoods in East Hollywood. This is gonna be a great beater for tooling around town, and of course I really need that because I only have about 25 other 100m solar chronos. (I'm a sick man.)

Sorry no links-- I can't remember the frickin' rules-- and sorry for the WORST photo I've ever posted on WUS, but also included a screenshot from an online listing. The alignment on mine is spot on, it just looks terrible with this camera angle. Going to try to cross post on the Speedy Homage thread, if I can find it. Also posted on Heads Up - Bargain thread.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Catalyzt said:


> And-- joyful news-- if you are like me, and _must_ have 100m WR, and you can't stand changing batteries, the Citizen Ecodrive Speedmaster pseudo-homage 44mm CA0641-59E mint refurb. is now *$95* on the 'Bay, Official Watch Deals. Over 70% gone, but should still be plenty left. List is $325, street price generally around $165 or so-- I saw that someone snagged one for $79 in an auction after shipping, but that was with No Returns from a seller with only 25 sales.
> 
> OWD offered it to me for $90 after I'd been watching for a few days, so under $100 out the door/after tax seems like a pretty good score. OWD is very easy to deal with, very fast. I'd had my eye on this for a couple of years, but with a 6.5 inch wrist, I couldn't pull the trigger at $170. But for $90, I figured I could take a chance, and so far, glad I did! It wears a little small, fortunately-- maybe like a 42.5, haven't sized the bracelet, but lug size and shape are gonna be fine-- no daylight between the watch and my wrist (which is a bit flat). It wears WAY smaller than, say, my Seiko SSC017P, which is supposedly 43mm and wears like a 46.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, do you actually own this watch? Does it wear big?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up Catalyzt. Had my eye on this for a couple of years now as well. Anyway would it be possible to post some wrist shots?


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Thanks for the link, do you actually own this watch? Does it wear big?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yes to the first question, I own it, and I just got it sized at my jeweler. No to the second question, as I suspected, it wears small-- not crazy small, I'd say it wears like a 42.5 or 43, not a 44.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for the head's up Catalyzt. Had my eye on this for a couple of years now as well. Anyway would it be possible to post some wrist shots?


Yup, but I gotta do my billing and some paperwork first! Later tonight, I'll break out my Fuji X-A5-- a great camera that I can barely use-- and try to take some decent wrist shots, so you'll get an idea what it looks like on a flat 6.5 inch wrist. There are NO wrist shots of this watch available online-- at least none I could find.

One minor disappointment: Only the hands are lumed. Does it matter? Not really, having the hands lumed is sufficient for legibility, lume on the pips or lumed numerals doesn't really make the watch that much more readable. Lume doesn't really help that much anyway except at twilight or if you drive into a tunnel during the day-- for night driving, I use one of my Casio ana-digis with an actual light that activates when I raise my wrist.

But lumed numerals would have been nice just for design. I will say that daylight legibility is between good and outstanding, so that definitely balances things out.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Okay, finally got out the Fuji. These will give you an idea what this looks like on a 6.5 inch wrist-- and I'm recovering from an illness, so my wrist may be even a little less than 6.5. Three different angles plus a dog shot.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Catalyzt said:


> Okay, finally got out the Fuji. These will give you an idea what this looks like on a 6.5 inch wrist-- and I'm recovering from an illness, so my wrist may be even a little less than 6.5. Three different angles plus a dog shot.
> View attachment 15531286
> 
> View attachment 15531287
> ...


Looks great man, to me it looks like a Sinn Chrono homage at this point, not really a speedy but is a nice buy I gotta say.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

If there would be a speedmaster homage from Fossil... it would be this one. i like it very much .
Fossil ch-3026


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Heads up dudes. Looks like the Casio outlet has an EF-503 for sale at $60. Remarkable pricing for a long-discontinued forum favorite!









EF503D-1AV


men's, stainless steel, men's black analog watch




outlet.casio.com


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Looks like the Casio outlet has an EF-503 for sale at $60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks to be a USA-only deal.


----------



## peewee102 (Dec 27, 2009)

RotorRonin said:


> Heads up dudes. Looks like the Casio outlet has an EF-503 for sale at $60. Remarkable pricing for a long-discontinued forum favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't have 2 already, I'd jump on one. I re-lumed the hands and indices and they look like speedy's if you squint enough! And the price is awesome.


----------



## MustangActual (Nov 21, 2020)

Well that Casio EF503D-1AV looked great, and I pulled the trigger. For the cost, this looks like it will give a good evaluation of whether the Speedy-look is for me.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Heads up dudes. Looks like the Casio outlet has an EF-503 for sale at $60. Remarkable pricing for a long-discontinued forum favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I have 2 Omega Speedies, but this was too good to pass up.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ great little watch. I have the white version. Bracelet far better than this price suggests.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

I kinda' like my old Seiko Speedy..


----------



## Silvire (Aug 18, 2015)

The Seiko Speedmaster is quite a handsome watch in itself with it's own heritage.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> I kinda' like my old Seiko Speedy..
> View attachment 15562079


That one is on my list for a birth year watch. If I can find one in decent condition at a good price, I'm jumping on it.


----------



## MustangActual (Nov 21, 2020)

MustangActual said:


> Well that Casio EF503D-1AV looked great, and I pulled the trigger. For the cost, this looks like it will give a good evaluation of whether the Speedy-look is for me.


And it arrived today...dead. Sent Casio an email asking for a resolution. Probably a dead battery. Must say it's quite a nice watch, presents well.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MustangActual said:


> And it arrived today...dead. Sent Casio an email asking for a resolution. Probably a dead battery. Must say it's quite a nice watch, presents well.


Oh man that's disappointing!


----------



## MustangActual (Nov 21, 2020)

MustangActual said:


> And it arrived today...dead. Sent Casio an email asking for a resolution. Probably a dead battery. Must say it's quite a nice watch, presents well.


Replaced the battery -working well. My wife thought it was an Omega at first pass!


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

MustangActual said:


> Replaced the battery -working well. My wife thought it was an Omega at first pass!


Great watch, Mustang! Did you tell your wife that you saved her about $4300.00 on you decision to go with the Edifice over the Omega?


----------



## MustangActual (Nov 21, 2020)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> Great watch, Mustang! Did you tell your wife that you saved her about $4300.00 on you decision to go with the Edifice over the Omega?


Well...she had asked why I dropped $67 at Casio, and I told her that I wanted to test drive the Speedy look. When she saw it on me, she did say it had an Omega look to it. The back story there is that she gave me an Omega Constellation for our 10th wedding anniversary. It was ultimately stolen from our home. Best watch I ever had, sooo maybe I can nudge her back.

Now that I've been wearing this for a week, it really looks great. One of the things I did was to check out Dan Henry watches as well, and I like the 1962 in gold. Reflecting on that, I remembered a friend a few years ago toLT me to check out the Tudor Black Bay 58. And that's where the black dial with gold numbers on the bezel caught my eye. Figure when this COVID blows over I may buy the Speedy or Tudor.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

This may be a "duh" for a lot of you, but it took me until today to realize how Speedie-esque the Seiko SND253p1 / SND253 is. Or rather, how close it is to the beloved Casio EF503. I didn't see a mention of it in this thread except for on Page 15.















I still prefer the more lyre-shaped lugs on the Casio, as well as some of the proportions and the non-rotating bezel, but the SND still looks compelling. The slide rule bezel is obviously less Speedie-like, but I'd get one today if they EF503 didn't exist.

Anybody have both models the SND and the Casio to share how they compare?


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

If you actually rely on your slide rule bezel I advise you to avoid the exposed ones because they can be scratched easily, which can prevent accurate reading of the figures.
I had a Citizen Wingman once and the bezel very quickly became unusable due to scratches.
It's better to get a watch with all internal slide rule bezels, such as the Citizen Nighthawk range.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Alphamoon?





  








alpha moon02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

I have got this one I really like


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Motik (May 17, 2015)

Just noticed this on AliX:










Does anybody have any experience with it? Looks good, apart from the stupid name obviously!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Motik said:


> Just noticed this on AliX:
> 
> View attachment 15646862
> 
> ...


That ever elusive Seiko Speedy is the one to be had IMHO

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Motik said:


> Just noticed this on AliX:
> 
> View attachment 15646862
> 
> ...


I own it and it is one of my favorite watches. It goes well with different leather straps.
Only downside from my point of view is not the name but the word AUTOMATIC in all capitals. That's not only looking weird because of the script font, it also is completely unnecessary on a quartz watch.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Only downside from my point of view is not the name but the word AUTOMATIC in all capitals. That's not only looking weird because of the script font, it also is completely unnecessary on a quartz watch.


Oh that is hilarious. I am glad you pointed it out though, because I'm only looking for quartz Speedie homages, and this one looks pretty great for the price. Glad to hear the good review otherwise. I've never had a real Speedie (no surprise if we are in this thread), but is the ~39-40mm size good? I'd always worried that the classic 42mm Speedie was a little large.



MustangActual said:


> And it arrived today...dead. Sent Casio an email asking for a resolution. Probably a dead battery. Must say it's quite a nice watch, presents well.


I'm late to see your post, but my EF-503 from the same Casio outlet set arrived a couple days ago and my battery was dead as well. I wonder if that whole bunch they were selling was at least 3+ years old, and where they dug these things up. Not that I'm complaining, the ~$60-70 was killer for this watch, and it looks like they are sadly gone now. Once I get my hands on a beadblasting cabinet from the machine shop at work (fingers crossed they have one), I will share how a fully blasted EF-503 looks.


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I own it and it is one of my favorite watches. It goes well with different leather straps.
> Only downside from my point of view is not the name but the word AUTOMATIC in all capitals. That's not only looking weird because of the script font, it also is completely unnecessary on a quartz watch





[email protected] said:


> I own it and it is one of my favorite watches. It goes well with different leather straps.
> Only downside from my point of view is not the name but the word AUTOMATIC in all capitals. That's not only looking weird because of the script font, it also is completely unnecessary on a quartz watch.
> View attachment 15647620


my wife ordered one from Alix. this one was in my eye for quit a long time. I also was looking for a quartz speedy homage. not easy to find , if ure looking for some sort of quality.
im very exited now


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Another quartz in speedy design made by Reef Tiger (also available in various combinations with white accents, silver case and/or white dial). 
I like the all black version. If the date wheel would also be black, it would be near perfect.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Another quartz in speedy design made by Reef Tiger (also available in various combinations with white accents, silver case and/or white dial).
> I like the all black version. If the date wheel would also be black, it would be near perfect.
> View attachment 15648605


I second the date wheel comment. Anyone know if you can "dye" those date wheel disks yourself


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Forgive me for posting a lot of replies but this discussion one of my favorites until I dropped out of WUS somewhere around page 27 of this thread (changed countries, had two kids...)

I just now saw the $60 Edifice offer from 2 months ago. Those are sold out. What a shame, I would love to have had one of those.

Very odd, I had thought I bought an Alpha but couldn't find it in the watch box. In reading this thread I saw that I did and even posted pics here! I must be getting old.



Ticonderoga said:


> Mine finally arrived (May 2017):


Tore up the house looking for it, couldn't find it. Went to the email and found that I had emailed the Alpha Watch folks in HK and told them that the bottom button was not working. They asked me to mail it back and rather than send an exchange, they just credited me the money to my Paypal. I then remembered that I had intended to order another but got distracted with real life. I guess I didn't wear it for fear of becoming too attached. Nice looking watch.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

camerasncoffee said:


> Got this in the mail today, inspired by Ticonderoga
> 
> 
> timex by bHandy Photos, on Flickr


Oh wow C&C, I didn't even see this 3+ year old post until right now. How is it holding up for you? Mine still kicking great.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

b55er said:


>


I saw this pic without reading the comments and from the thumbnail pic I recognized all the watches except for the one second from the right. Good looking watch, what is that? [clicks on photo to blow it up]

Doh! LOL


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Alpha Watches* have quite a few variations of this watch including a PVD case:










For hand variations they now have 3 choices:

Red second hand and the other hands in chrome:










Red second hand, chrome minute and hour hands, white sub hands:










And all white:


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I own it and it is one of my favorite watches. It goes well with different leather straps.
> Only downside from my point of view is not the name but the word AUTOMATIC in all capitals. That's not only looking weird because of the script font, it also is completely unnecessary on a quartz watch.
> View attachment 15647620


Hello.
Can you tell me something about the loom and the accuracy of this watch?
Kind regards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

martin wolf said:


> Hello.
> Can you tell me something about the loom and the accuracy of this watch?
> Kind regards


The lume is close to nonexistent. The black lumed hour markers can only be seen after directly 'loading' them with an LED torch, but not very long. The hands are a bit better (their lume is.more of a grey tone) but nothing to write home about. 
Accuracy is good as far as I can check it. It's a Seiko quartz so it should be very accurate. Due to lack of a seconds hand, there is no way (and imho no need) to check this closer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Just to give you an imagination of the all black Reef Tiger lume (it looks brighter on the pictures than in reality)


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

Here it is... My long awaited oumashi speedy.
Not perfect, but very nice.
This watch rocks a quartz movement but it's a actual Chronograph.
The big second hand does not count the seconds.
It's the small one at 6 o'clock.
Please correct me if I'd be wrong .


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 15706578
> View attachment 15706580


Ist that a Bliger or a phylida ? I'm curious.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

martin wolf said:


> Ist that a Bliger or a phylida ? I'm curious.


Phylida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motik (May 17, 2015)

martin wolf said:


> Here it is... My long awaited oumashi speedy.
> Not perfect, but very nice.
> This watch rocks a quartz movement but it's a actual Chronograph.
> The big second hand does not count the seconds.
> ...


The big seconds hand is the chronograph hand. The running seconds are at 6.

I recently received the same watch and love it, but I wish the movement were mecaquartz like on the Corgeut.


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

Here it is.
Ordered it a couple of weeks ago on ali.
The first speedy " Tintin" on their lineup.
I think it goes with a DG movement but I'm not quiet sure.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about 2 in 1?

TX Speedmaster a la Explorex

Timex Live by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

On a Lorier Neptune v1 bracelet. Not a perfect fit but very nice nonetheless


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Swatch does the best I've seen, while retaining a uniqueness to it so that it can't be considered a copy at all...

Swatch irony *Model: YVS444G*


----------



## martin wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

JaysunDee said:


> Swatch does the best I've seen, while retaining a uniqueness to it so that it can't be considered a copy at all...
> 
> Swatch irony *Model: YVS444G*


I think, and it's my personal thinking, a Hommage is something very close , or the same with some minor changes that make it unique.

Gesendet von meinem AC2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

martin wolf said:


> I think, and it's my personal thinking, a Hommage is something very close , or the same with some minor changes that make it unique.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem AC2003 mit Tapatalk


Whatever the definition I think the Swatch is unbeatable! Although it's quartz. But I prefer that now.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

wosk said:


> Damn, just read that aswell. Would feel kind of strange to wear a "chronograph" with phoney buttons and dials... Any takes on a quartz variant then?


It will be decent quality, and at student price








Solid 40mm Corgeut Quartz men's watch Full Chronograph Black dial Arched glass black bezel bracelet stop watch men


Solid 40mm Corgeut Quartz men's watch Full Chronograph Black dial Arched glass black bezel bracelet stop watch men,Promotions Products,




mywatchcode.com


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got this one in; Seiko 7T32-7C60. NOS jeweler's find, built somewhere mid-nineties, I think. Pretty Speedmastery!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

this is the best speedmaster homage i think


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pongster said:


> this is the best speedmaster homage i think
> 
> View attachment 15788920


Thought you mixed 'homage' with 'replica' at first, but if that's the real $8,000 speedy '57 LE you're in the wrong thread/subforum pal


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> Thought you mixed 'homage' with 'replica' at first, but if that's the real $8,000 speedy '57 LE you're in the wrong thread/subforum pal


Don't beat him up too bad; those who overspend on watches are always looking for affirmation (if they don't have it laying on the table with the tape measure out  ).


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Don't beat him up too bad; those who overspend on watches are always looking for affirmation (if they don't have it laying on the table with the tape measure out  ).


Dude, this whole forum is about showing off your watches. Let the man be. It's a gorgeous piece. If I had a Speedmaster I'd be rubbing it into all my F71 friends' faces as well. 

And if my buddies had one and rubbed it in mine, I'd go "Good for you, man!" and then go home and cry, probably.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> Just got this one in; Seiko 7T32-7C60. NOS jeweler's find, built somewhere mid-nineties, I think. Pretty Speedmastery!
> View attachment 15788914


YES! I'm glad to see the 7C60 here. I got one on eBay and loved it but it sadly stops running unless I press the buttons every few hours (probably needs a service). Really love the whole dial though. You can plug in the codes on the caseback to find the exact month and year it was made - kind of cool to find that mine is from February 1996


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Dude, this whole forum is about showing off your watches. Let the man be. It's a gorgeous piece. If I had a Speedmaster I'd be rubbing it into all my F71 friends' faces as well.
> 
> And if my buddies had one and rubbed it in mine, I'd go "Good for you, man!" and then go home and cry, probably.


So let me get this straight, you think it is appropriate to go to a sub and post "neener neener I have this and you dont?" Yeah, try out the reverse of that at f23 - go there and post that a certain watch is over-priced. You'll come back with two black eyes and a bloody lip. If I wanted to be derided I'd just hang out there. Sorry bro, but there is no place for it here.

Bottom line: the post is trolling. I'll let the mods sort it out.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thought you mixed 'homage' with 'replica' at first, but if that's the real $8,000 speedy '57 LE you're in the wrong thread/subforum pal


if it was wrong to post a picture of a watch costing more than USD1,000 in this sub forum, i apologize. My bad. I view threads based on the "new" button. So sometimes i forget to check the sub forum i am in. Happened a lot previously in WRUW threads.

but i dont apologize for my quest for proper use of the term. Had a bit of success with "bicompax" in another thread and hoped to have the same with "homage". Properly used, i firmly believe what i posted is correct (albeit, in wrong subforum but correct thread title)



Ticonderoga said:


> Don't beat him up too bad; those who overspend on watches are always looking for affirmation (if they don't have it laying on the table with the tape measure out  ).


am a big boy. I can take a beating if you think i deserve it and you think you can give me one.

I definitely am not looking for affirmation from people i dont know online.

if this isnt a place where one can freely discuss (and post pictures of) watches, then let me know.

if youre overcompensating for something, leave me out of it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> So let me get this straight, you think it is appropriate to go to a sub and post "neener neener I have this and you dont?" Yeah, try out the reverse of that at f23 - go there and post that a certain watch is over-priced. You'll come back with two black eyes and a bloody lip. If I wanted to be derided I'd just hang out there. Sorry bro, but there is no place for it here.
> 
> Bottom line: the post is trolling. I'll let the mods sort it out.


i revisited my post and never did i say i have this and you dont. But if that's what you read from it then that's on you. Neither was the intent to deride anyone. As mentioned in my post above, i am on a personal crusade to get "homage" back to its original and proper usage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Properly used, i firmly believe what i posted is correct (albeit, in wrong subforum but correct thread title)


Threads have a starter post you know, not just a title. Here, I've highlighted the good parts for you to save you the time to click on page #1:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pongster said:


> i revisited my post and never did i say i have this and you dont. But if that's what you read from it then that's on you. Neither was the intent to deride anyone. As mentioned in my post above, i am on a personal crusade to get "homage" back to its original and proper usage.


I wish you well, but unfortunately, I feel this is going to be a difficult road for this crusade.

The use and meaning of words and phrases evolve over time through common usage, often devolving into meanings that have nothing to do with, or even the opposite, of the original meanings.

This process has been accelerated immensely by the internet and social media.

I also lament the incorrect use of language, and in the law, (an area I know you understand well), the use of strict definitions is imperative and strenuously maintained, but in an internet forum, the meaning of a word is typically nothing more than what the original poster *intended* it to mean, no matter how incorrectly it may have been used.

For that reason, context is much more important than the actual words used.

(And yes, I learnt this the hard way).

I see nothing wrong with you trying to educate and correct people however, and the response your unintentional Daument created appears to be out of proportion to your intended purpose.

Carry on with the watches with designs that copy or are influenced by the Speedmaster...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I wish you well, but unfortunately, I feel this is going to be a difficult road for this crusade.
> 
> The use and meaning of words and phrases evolve over time through common usage, often devolving into meanings that have nothing to do with, or even the opposite, of the original meanings.
> 
> ...


yup. As stated, never intended to Daument.

just one of my pet peeves.

like the word "salvage" which means "to save" (something good) has now meant in my country as "to kill" (something bad). I guess it evolved from policemen "salvaging" a case or time/effort spent on a case by just killing the suspected perpetrator. Try as much as i could, seems i could no longer reverse this course.

for watches, my hopes just buoyed when one fellow WUSer saw the light and realized the correct usage of "bicompax".

to each his own i guess.

and by no means am i stopping anyone from wanting and buying speedmaster-type watches. I myself would get one if i find one that appeals to me.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

So after reading this about 3 weeks ago, I now find myself with these 2 Seiko offerings.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Back again. Plus one more.








Big, bigger, HUGE!
Seiko 7T92-0DW0 - I measure it at 38.6mm excluding the crown guard and crown.
Seiko 7T92-0CF0 - I measure it at 41.0mm excluding the crown guard and crown.
Wired VK63-K006 (yes, a meca-quartz) - I measure it at 44.5mm excluding the crown.

I looked for the Wired chronograph after seeing some here 

I knew it was about 45mm, so figured I'd keep it in the drawer if I ever bought one.
I've read "it doesn't wear that big (blah blah blah)" for numerous watches, but having skinny wrists myself, I wasn't a believer.
I bought a bashed up piece as I didn't want to spend too much on a watch I wasn't going to wear much.

It arrived and... Wow. I think I'll be on the hunt for a nicer one. This is a watch Seiko should market branded as a Seiko.
It is huge by comparison to the 7T92-0DW0 on the left. It looks like that watch could fit into one of the Wired's sub dials. Well, ok, maybe not that big, but you get the idea.
Here are some shots from this morning.








The pushers look like a nod to the Bulova Moonwatch, but different enough to be Seiko/Wired.









On the wrist it _does_ wear nicely. The lugs drop down a lot, which I don't like the look of, but it does make it wear so much better.









Here is the smaller 7T92-0DW0 for comparison. The 7T92-0CF0 is similar.









As you can see the Wired "hugs" the wrist.

In terms of the bracelets they come with - The Seiko 7T92-0CF0 is the winner. The other 2 tend to jingle at the lugs.
A parting shot of it this afternoon, after I'd touched up some of the white fonts on the bezel.








Too big for my wrist... Yes, probably. 
But as a "tool" watch I can justify the size by saying the bigger dials are easier to read. 
The lume is pretty good too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Casio EF-503 mod. Still the best around.

Shameless plug: it's for sale in the sales forum!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Corgeut meca-quartz Gen. 3.
They finally made the bezel insert the good size! 
















55.21US $ 73% OFF|Corgeut 40mm Mens 24hour Multi Function Stainless Steel Chronograph Quartz Watch Leather Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Nicolas


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

mougino said:


> Corgeut meca-quartz Gen. 3.
> They finally made the bezel insert the good size!
> 
> 
> ...


Does it come with this ss strap its mounted on right now or this is an old bracelet from you?

The one on your link looked like it comes with an old speedy flat link styled bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Does it come with this ss strap its mounted on right now or this is an old bracelet from you?
> 
> The one on your link looked like it comes with an old speedy flat link styled bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


The one on the picture is the Gen 1 bracelet. See Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review

Nicolas


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Too bad the Corgeut V3 has an impossible-to-adjust bracelet, forcing me to try other strap options. Works very well on a NATO, but for today I'll go with a vintage style leather rallye strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Works well with a Marine Nationale strap too


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

So overall does the Corguet take the crown now from Alpha Speedy? 


What is the conclusion for the moment?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

wosk said:


> Hey all WIS:es! Not too long since I joined here and found my self my first mechanical, my beloved SKX007. But since I spend way too many hours pushing my eyes into the world of watches through this forum I catch myself yearning for more. Now my heart is leaning towards a speedmaster, but as a student with a very low income (well, mostly living on a loan ;D) it's way out of my reach. Thus I started my search for a nice (and preferebly very cheap sub 100 $) homage of the speed master instead.
> 
> What I've found so far is the alpha (Alpha Watch) with a white dial that looks very nice on the pictures and from what I've read is of not too shabby quality (When people say it's great for the price I'm not sure what to take, when it's a 66$ watch, how does it compare with the SKX007 in terms of quality?).
> 
> ...


Not sure if anyone ever suggested the Bulova Lunar Pilot. It's high[er] accuracy quartz with some claim to heritage (though the real watch that went to the moon was a mechanical) and it's a great watch and not that expensive (just a few hundred dollars). You can buy it with the velcro strap and the pseudo carbon fiber watch (which is what I did) or you can buy the steel bracelet version (curiously they are drilled differently for their lugs). I ended up wanting a bracelet after all and bought a Strapcode. Fun though. Kind of scratches the itch for me.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> So overall does the Corguet take the crown now from Alpha Speedy?
> 
> What is the conclusion for the moment?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


they are in 2 different leagues IMO. if the movement is important to you, nothing is going to beat the ST19.

the Corgeut definitely wears a lot smaller, which is a plus IMO.
I have the Phylida Speedy with ST19 (very similar to the Alpha but IMO, better) and the corgeut....I'm honesly not sure yet which one to keep....but I keep grabbing for the Corgeut. I prefer it's smaller profile, and clarity to the crystal.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

carbon_dragon said:


> Not sure if anyone ever suggested the Bulova Lunar Pilot. It's high[er] accuracy quartz with some claim to heritage (though the real watch that went to the moon was a mechanical) and it's a great watch and not that expensive (just a few hundred dollars). You can buy it with the velcro strap and the pseudo carbon fiber watch (which is what I did) or you can buy the steel bracelet version (curiously they are drilled differently for their lugs). I ended up wanting a bracelet after all and bought a Strapcode. Fun though. Kind of scratches the itch for me.
> View attachment 15957191


Maybe it was already suggested from few pages back, yes it does have a great heritage and story behind it. For me personally I couldn't wear it due to its size even though I am a thicc boy LOL, and yeezus, it became more expensive! How many versions were there for this watch? I remember seeing one with a date in between 4/5 hour marker?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> they are in 2 different leagues IMO. if the movement is important to you, nothing is going to beat the ST19.
> 
> the Corgeut definitely wears a lot smaller, which is a plus IMO.
> I have the Phylida Speedy with ST19 (very similar to the Alpha but IMO, better) and the corgeut....I'm honesly not sure yet which one to keep....but I keep grabbing for the Corgeut. I prefer it's smaller profile, and clarity to the crystal.


Exact same for me with my Phylida 'Tintin' and the Corgeut: I love the compact size of the latter, and that it's a "grab 'n go" = no hassle to set the time (and this is valid for a full 6 months - until end of Daylight Saving Time - as it's a nodate!)


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Question for Phylida owners. What's the complication at 6 o'clock? Is it a 12-hour totalizer? And is it a 30-minute stopwatch (complication at 3 o'clock)?


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

It seems that the Phylida speedy was available on a limited run LOL are they still around? I remember seeing a YouTube review on it and it was if not a great watch too.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Question for Phylida owners. What's the complication at 6 o'clock? Is it a 12-hour totalizer? And is it a 30-minute stopwatch (complication at 3 o'clock)?


The Phylida uses a Seagull St1902 movement: small seconds at 9, 30 min counter at 3, and 12hr register at 6 that mirrors the time-keeping hour hand. If you open the watch, you could theoretically set it manually to track a second time zone.



jsizzie_2004 said:


> It seems that the Phylida speedy was available on a limited run LOL are they still around? I remember seeing a YouTube review on it and it was if not a great watch too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


They're frequently back in stock, but in small batch (10 watches or so) and the new stocks never last more than an hour...
Your best bet would be to put them as favorite in Aliexpress and set an alarm.

Nicolas


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Throwing my two cents in here. I own an Alpha. I like it, it scratches the itch but the case is boxy. It stands quite proud on the wrist. I'm guessing that's due to the ST1903 movement. I'm happy but not ecstatic. I NEED a real speedy....

The new corguet looks the part and some days I'm a snob and think "nope, it's not automatic"
Other days I wouldn't care. My one other critique from an aesthetic point of view is I dont like how the numerals on the subdials sit upside down.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

This is just my opinion and I'm happy for anyone that has any near-homages and enjoys them.

But why the heck can't one of these AliExpress companies make an homage that has the *exact* dimensions and geometry of the real thing? I'm no Omega expert, but I can tell right away if the curves and angling on the lyre lugs are a bit off. And that puts me off from getting excited about them (would be an instant buy otherwise).

Perhaps it's oversimplifying, but with quartz technology nowadays, it should be absolutely possible to have a sufficiently small-enough movement and then slap it in a 99.9% accurate case homage. It just sounds like any of the best options have their ups and downs (and differences from the Speedie in these ways).

That's enough venting, here's the EF-503 with a cheap iPhone macro lens


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

My search for the "one" so far. V3 Corgeut on jb champion bracelet is my fav. Bulova is so big I use it as a desk clock.
Undone Tropic, Alpha Europe Speedy, Bulova Lunar Pilot, Corgeut V2, Dan Henry 1962, Corgeut V3


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Theologian said:


> My search for the "one" so far. V3 Corgeut on jb champion bracelet is my fav. Bulova is so big I use it as a desk clock.
> View attachment 15992745


Nice to see the Dan Henry there. I doubt anybody in this thread doesn't own a Speedy homage by now but that really scratches the Speedy itch without being 1:1 on the details-- in fact, it's an homage of the UG Compax. I have it in Evil Panda and I love it, it's a great buy.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Maybe it was already suggested from few pages back, yes it does have a great heritage and story behind it. For me personally I couldn't wear it due to its size even though I am a thicc boy LOL, and yeezus, it became more expensive! How many versions were there for this watch? I remember seeing one with a date in between 4/5 hour marker?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It wears a little smaller on the velcro strap. I guess I don't care if it hangs off.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Try a wonderful Rotary 90152. (Or 90151)
With either bracelet or leather strap.
Affordables on eBay.


----------



## MustangActual (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's my new Corgeut V3. Outstanding!


----------



## Motik (May 17, 2015)

I'm getting lost in the versions of Corgeut...

Mine must be a V1 (with the overly broad bezel). I think V2 has the correctly sized bezel. What's changed in V3?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Motik said:


> I'm getting lost in the versions of Corgeut...
> 
> Mine must be a V1 (with the overly broad bezel). I think V2 has the correctly sized bezel. What's changed in V3?












From this thread:








Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Hi WUS! As I received the third generation of Corgeut Speedmaster Pro aka 'Moonwatch' homage, I thought it would be time to update my face-to-face. First I will point to the previous reviews: Gen 1 review: Review of the new Corgeut Speedmaster Pro sterile Gen 1 vs. Gen 2 review: Battle of the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Motik (May 17, 2015)

Merci ! So mine is a V2. It's a pity the V3 is no date, or I would have bought one...


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently got an Uncle Seiko US1171 bracelet for a Speedie Pro and fitted to my sterile dial Alpha M1957.

It took a slight tweak of the end links, but the fit is actually very good and works well with the 105.003 style straight lugs for that vintage look. 










After about 6 weeks wearing in, I carefully regulated it with a timegrapher and it is now more accurate than my 7750 powered pilot chrono. Runs very reliably at about +2s per day.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ascalon said:


> I recently got an Uncle Seiko US1171 bracelet for a Speedie Pro and fitted to my sterile dial Alpha M1957.
> 
> It took a slight tweak of the end links, but the fit is actually very good and works well with the 105.003 style straight lugs for that vintage look.
> 
> ...


Can you post more images mate? Looks great

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Can you post more images mate? Looks great
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Here we go:


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

FYI, As of this moment, 2 Phylida Speedmaster remain at AliExpress. I got lucky and snagged the last Tintin!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mototime said:


> FYI, As of this moment, 2 Phylida Speedmaster remain at AliExpress. I got lucky and snagged the last Tintin!


Lucky you are! Please show us snaps of that beauty once you get it soon mate

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Lucky you are! Please show us snaps of that beauty once you get it soon mate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I definitely will! Looks like Phylida updated the endlink design too!?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's an interesting entry:








Using a Seiko VK64 mechaquartz movement, it is clearly a Dark Side of the Moon homage, with a few flourishes. 
Not bad for the price bracket - < €400.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

This unicorn showed up today, and I'm pretty happy to receive one after checking availability over the past year or so. Lack of clasp adjustment, but 4 links removed is a perfect fit on my 7" wrist.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mototime said:


> This unicorn showed up today, and I'm pretty happy to receive one after checking availability over the past year or so. Lack of clasp adjustment, but 4 links removed is a perfect fit on my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 16188108
> 
> View attachment 16188109


Congrats! looks great on the female end-link bracelet


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

mougino said:


> Congrats! looks great on the female end-link bracelet


Thanks, and I also think the new end link improves both the look and wearability. I suspect that it’s eventually going to see some straps too. There’ll be a honeymoon for sure, but I think this will be a strong contender to stick around.


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Messing about with bracelets again.
President style, 1447-ish, with generic end links.
Not bad, overall.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Since I’m living under a rock and didn’t realize about this til today — Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Solar. If this hasn’t been posted in this thread yet. 

Close enough to Speedy looks, cool 39mm size and nice proportions, sapphire, practicality of solar quartz. Few different colorway options.

I’d get one in a heartbeat if I didn’t have some similars already … maybe still will when they’re cheaper.

Good runthrough here.


----------



## AC181 (Sep 14, 2021)

Robbie_roy said:


> Since I’m living under a rock and didn’t realize about this til today — Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Solar. If this hasn’t been posted in this thread yet.
> 
> Close enough to Speedy looks, cool 39mm size and nice proportions, sapphire, practicality of solar quartz. Few different colorway options.
> 
> ...


That Seiko looks nice! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Just arrived today so here it is in the flesh so to speak


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

A4S said:


> Just arrived today so here it is in the flesh so to speak


Friggen’ beautiful man! You’ll have to give us an update on how you like it.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Robbie_roy said:


> Friggen’ beautiful man! You’ll have to give us an update on how you like it.


Will do! It is very comfortable to wear so far


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

38mm and has an ETA beating inside.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Whoah that Seiko is in a different league in itself! Is that a JDM model? Do you mind sharing it's price? Looks neat mate! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

@Spiffy That Maen is gorgeous!

I'd have one of those in a heartbeat!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Techme said:


>


Where did you purchase from, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ascalon said:


> Where did you purchase from, if you don't mind me asking.


It’s a Phylida. They’re only available on AliExpress. The seller normally only posts a few of each variant (there’s also a Tintin) for sale at a time, which sell out very quickly.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dark side of the moon


----------



## mr.keven (May 6, 2020)

Rojote said:


> Dark side of the moon
> View attachment 16276133
> 
> View attachment 16276132


What model is that? Looks very handsome!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Amazing. I'm interested in your opinions of it



Spiffy said:


> 38mm and has an ETA beating inside.
> View attachment 16233150


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

cirdec said:


> Amazing. I'm interested in your opinions of it


i was this close to buying one despite the many issues in QC and deliveries. It’s a perfect chronograph. But the fact that it has a dd module on top of the ETA 2893 caused me to think twice. Servicing would be difficult and on top of that, if there are QC issues still, I wouldn’t be able to live it.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

For a minute, I thought that skymaster was on your wrist. Looking at the KS campaign, I can resonate with the backers frustration, having been through it with another creator some time back. 

The DD on top of the ETA2893 sounds very much like the speedy reduced. I was quoted about 900+ for replacement of the entire movement. I'm understand and I'm with you on the servicing part. Maybe i should just get a corguet to scratch the itch. 



Spiffy said:


> i was this close to buying one despite the many issues in QC and deliveries. It’s a perfect chronograph. But the fact that it has a dd module on top of the ETA 2893 caused me to think twice. Servicing would be difficult and on top of that, if there are QC issues still, I wouldn’t be able to live it.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

mr.keven said:


> What model is that? Looks very handsome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


SSC623 or SSC621 brushed stainless. Kinda appear to be an under the radar rare bird.


----------



## Bigred25929 (Feb 14, 2019)

I also have the DS-2 and absolutely love this watch! With that being said for $600 it's a fantastic Speedy alternative for the price, but I doubt anyone can say it's better than the Omega! Lol


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Bigred25929 said:


> I also have the DS-2 and absolutely love this watch! With that being said for $600 it's a fantastic Speedy alternative for the price, but I doubt anyone can say it's better than the Omega! Lol


Hold onto that for dear life. Those are so great and are genuinely hard to find now, especially on bracelet.
For me it has the same classic styling as the Speedmaster but isn't a clone or copy at all.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Slightly OT -- Here are a bunch of Speed-inspired solars next to the real thing. Several of these are really variants rather than homages-- they have a few of the same style cues. The Edifice in particular is really only a distant cousin of the Speedy. Another WUS asked me to take some photos of the cheapest one, the Q&Q, so while I had the camera out....

Here's the thread for more detail if interested on how these wear cosmetically over time, how they wear in terms of scratches, and fit on a smaller wrist.









The Prince and The Imposters -or- Speedy-Inspired Solar


So, a fellow WUS-- Cuica-- asked me to take some shots of an obscure super-affordable -- a $100 Q&Q chronograph (made by Citizen) -- and to provide some sizing information. I don't have calipers, so I thought I would show some comparison shots so he could have a sense of how it stacks up to...




www.watchuseek.com





Here's one shot of the crew. I have several others in a similar style, but it's hard to keep even five of 'em in focus!


----------



## mr.keven (May 6, 2020)

Bigred25929 said:


> I also have the DS-2 and absolutely love this watch! With that being said for $600 it's a fantastic Speedy alternative for the price, but I doubt anyone can say it's better than the Omega! Lol


I have the flyback version with red accents, and I love the look. Such a well built watch and it wears good on my small wrist. Wear it in good health!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

The Certina DS-2's are amazing. Super cool movement, lovely twisted lugs and case finishing, nice strap. Mine is the bug juice green accented variant. I even have a Speedy and the Certina gets plenty of wrist time.
(sorry for the crappy picture...I need to take a better one)


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Catalyzt said:


> Slightly OT -- Here are a bunch of Speed-inspired solars next to the real thing.


Nice lineup there! I was tempted to add the Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Solar to this thread too - since getting it, pretty much scratched any Speedie itch I had. Your blue / red version is underrated IMO.








Cool to see these DS-2's too and love the 'bug juice green' description @tslewisz .


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Robbie_roy said:


> Nice lineup there! I was tempted to add the Seiko Prospex Speedtimer Solar to this thread too - since getting it, pretty much scratched any Speedie itch I had. Your blue / red version is underrated IMO.
> View attachment 16452260
> 
> Cool to see these DS-2's too and love the 'bug juice green' description @tslewisz .


Thanks! I have noticed that the Seiko, Ebay, and most online photos from retailers do not do justice to the black version. The all-black variant was my second choice for colors, and your photos -- as well as a few others in reviews -- look way more appealing than the stock photos. I seriously considered the all-black SSC819 partly because my real Speedmaster is not a classic Speedy. Eventually, I went with the 815 because it reminded me of my long-lost 6139 from the '70s. 

Those Certinas are probably too big for me, but I've always liked them. I have a different Casio Bluetooth with a tachymeter bezel that has green highlights, and I'm quite fond of it.


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

you now have the "official" homage... the Swatchmaster! 

Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Can I call the Mission to Uranus my favorite Speedmaster homage (giggles).


----------



## amin1974 (Sep 28, 2016)

MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


Yes got it with the 2 other ones


MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


Yes got it with the 2 Brothers










MarkJang said:


> View attachment 15393437
> 
> Has anyone got it?


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pagani PD-1701









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm liking this!
IMHO it's the best speedy homage to date (or that MoonSwatch LOL)






























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a new to me entry:
Revue Thommen Aviator Chronograph automatic 17000.6137








A bit pricey, seems to be €1700-€2000 new, and not much less second hand on a bracelet. 
Sellita SW510a movement, a 7753 variant. It has a date, which is the only major draw back. 

Case is closer to the FOIS Speedmaster variant, with no crown guards and straight lugs. 

Revue Thommen is descended from the aircraft instrument maker, so nice heritage. Very impressive.


----------



## Anomandaris (9 mo ago)

I just bought the Pagani 1701 (V2). It's my first Chinese watch, so I can't really compare it to the other homages, but overall it looks great and it took only about a week for delivery from a German warehouse. I love the case and dial, the silver hands are not that bad and the 24h sub-dial does not annoy me as much as I thought it would.

However, the bracelet pissed me off to no end. It took me about an hour to resize it as the pins wouldn't come out. After breaking a tool and a lot of stress, I did manage to resize it, but then couldn't put it back on the watch as the spring bars were bent and wouldn't fit in the lug holes properly. All I managed to do was to scratch the lugs a little bit. I bought new spring bars (too thick to fit the bracelet though) and put it on a Hirsch Bond NATO, which to me looks great (it comes with a Bond NATO in the box as well, but it's not that high quality). One other complaint - I barely managed to find the date change position on the crown, I was honestly thinking that the date change wasn't working.

For those interested, I saw there's a V3 now on AliX with white hands. This wasn't there last week when I looked. No EU warehouse yet, so I'm not that upset that I bought the silver hand version.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Further to my posts at #957 and 958. Here are a few more cheaper offerings from the used market.








Better suited to smaller wrists.
From left to right:
Seiko 7T32-7C60 - I measure the case diameter at 39.3mm on both of these.
Seiko 7T92-0DW0 - I measure the case diameter at 38.6mm excluding the crown guard and crown.
The 7T32's have a chromed "SEIKO" applied to the dial, which looks a bit nicer than the printed one on the 7T92.
Also, the sub-dials run vertically.

For sub-dials that run horizontally, I now have a GUESS U12505G1 to go with WIRED.








I measure the case diameter on the GUESS at 42.5mm, which looks large on me. 
The second hand on the dial is also NOT the chronograph hand, which makes it odd, to have the tachymetre bezel.
All of the above use quartz movements.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Back again.
A delivery from China yesterday.








These are usually listed as a 40mm sterile dial (made by Bliger) on our favourite auction site. 

To start off with, these are NOT 40mm cases. The sellers must be measuring the bezel diameter.
I measure the case diameter, excluding the crown, at about 42.6mm.

The VK63 meca quartz is nice to have, especially at this price (currently about US$55). Screw in crown too.
I believe this differs from the Corgeut, as the pushers and crown are partially recessed in the case.
(See here with the protective blue tape still on the crown).









The applied indices are chromed. The 2 pips at 12:00 and hands are "lumed".









It would look nicer with a better strap/bracelet. The inserts that fill in the hole with the strap provided are a bit of a joke.
One fell off getting the watch out of its wrapping!


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Grant J said:


> Back again.
> A delivery from China yesterday.
> View attachment 16905042
> 
> ...


How is it four months on?


----------

